# Vanity 2 - by Matt L. (~BBW, (multiple), romance, magic, intrigue, ~XWG)



## Observer (Nov 24, 2006)

_~BBW, [multiple], romance, magic, intrigue, ~XWG_

*Vanity 2 
by Matt L.

The official sequel to Vanity 1​*
*PART ONE: KATHY BECOMES MOTIVATED *

Saturday during the early part of the afternoon Kathy was soaking up rays with her friend Sharon at Oak Street beach, located right on Chicago’s lakefront. Each on their own blankets, yet in close quarters, the two friends conversed over work, current events and the opposite sex. 

Kathy looked cute with her shoulder length auburn hair combed back, exposing her truly delectable face for the whole world to see, while her 170-pound, apple shaped figure looked fetching in a midnight blue one piece bathing suit. Always on the heavy side, the 23-year -old Kathy had few gripes about her size with exception of always having to watch what she ate. 

In this she was totally unlike Sharon, who had an uncanny fast metabolism. This meant that she could eat to her heart’s content without worrying about piling on the pounds. Though Sharon was naturally slender at around 125-pounds, she wasn’t exactly all natural. Sharon’s wavy ash blond hair flowed just above her shoulders, though few were aware that the actual color of her vibrant mane was closer to a dull dishwater blond. 

It was also a fact that Sharon was always rather pretty, however her now boldly esthetic facial features were the result of some minor work on her teeth and a bump removed from the bridge of her nose. Sharon’s vanity was also the reason behind the contacts she wore instead of glasses. It was Sharon opinion that eyeglasses hindered one’s appearance. Likewise, her slender figure that appeared down right gorgeous in her neon blue bikini would have looked quite different on her body if she didn’t have a scant amount of fat removed from her lower tummy and upper thighs following her 21st birthday. 

Sharon, known as &#8216;Stuck Up Sharon’ back in high school due to her materialistic attitude, was all about appearance. It was a wonder to some how they ever became friends in the first place. Sharon was a cheerleader and later prom queen and Kathy the honor student. They floated in the same circle and by senior year they had become best friends. 

The business minded Kathy labored at the Board of Trade while Sharon was employed as a nursing assistant in the woman’s ward of Northwestern Hospital’s psychology department. Kathy never felt envious of her svelte friend, not even in high school where Sharon could look terrific in anything she wore, ate all the junk food she wanted without gaining a single pound and frequently dated, where as Kathy couldn’t wear just anything in fear of looking frumpy, had to watch what she ate or gain weight and dated only on occasion. 

Things had been congenial up until now. But they were beginning to change because a man had entered the picture and Kathy was starting to feel like she was Sharon’s rival. Steve Malinski was an up and coming businessman who exchanged stocks at the board of trade while doing a little accounting on the side. A genuine All-American boy next door type, it was Kathy who introduced Steve to Sharon one night at a party and was now regretting it. 

As they lay on their blankets Sharon spied upon a couple of teenage guys checking her out and purposely stretched in a way that drew attention to her ample breasts. Kathy leaned upwards on her elbows and looking over her sunglasses, told Sharon to stop showing off, “These guys are way too young for you anyways.” 

Sharon slowly maneuvered herself back unto her blanket, “I know that. I just wanted them to have an idea of true womanly beauty.” 

Kathy rolled over on her plump tummy, “Ah, I think they just enjoyed looking at your big boobs.” 

Sharon replied with a sly grin as her cell phone rang it’s familiar tune. Sharon pushed her slender body into the direction of her brightly colored red and green Gucci bag and retrieved her phone. Answering in her trademark bubbly voice, Sharon actually squeaked hello when she discovered it was Steve on the phone. The same Steve that Kathy had told Sharon she was interested in, the same Steve that was finally showing interest in her. 

Kathy rolled over and turned her back to her friend. Sharon giggled loudly, “I’ll see, just a second, okay?” 

Sharon playfully tugged on the soft love handle that circled Kathy’s thick waist, “Hey chubs, Steve wants to know if you would like to go out to eat with us and then play some darts at the Alumni Club?” 

Kathy twisted her plus size body into Sharon’s direction. Two items about Sharon’s sentence didn’t cotton to Kathy at all. Calling her chubs while Steve was on the phone was out of line. Kathy didn’t mind the occasional teasing about her size that Sharon laid upon her, but not while the guy that she admired was in earshot over the phone. The word, &#8216;us’ was another problem, as if Sharon was implying that Kathy would be the third wheel on a date. 

Nonetheless, Kathy was eager to see Steve, even if Sharon would be there. Kathy held back her emotions and smiled, “Sure, why not.” 

As Sharon forwarded the acceptance and then made small talk, Kathy’s mind was on the old woman she met the other day in the park. Sure, the things Olga said was out of this world fantastic. Olga’s lecture about Sharon no longer being a rival and putting her in her place was beyond crazy. Catching the glimpse of an obese young lady around her own age waddle down the beach and receiving unfavorable looks from the young cads who had previously checked out Sharon with pleasure brought a grin to Kathy’s sweet face. 

She mused that a 300-pound Sharon wouldn’t be so appealing compared to her. Just a thought, nothing more. Why would Kathy seriously consider the rants of some old women? 

Kathy rolled over onto her belly and glanced over Sharon’s scantly clad bod in her string bikini. Sharon’s slender shape with the narrow hips, trim thighs and flat tummy all vanished in the mental picture Kathy replaced within her flight of fancy. The object of this daydream was an overweight, sluggish looking Sharon in a tight black swimsuit that exposed every pound of her girth. Kathy’s daydream was interrupted by Sharon’s confused expression while ending her conversation with Steve. 

“What are you smiling about?”, Sharon asked as she dropped her cell back into her bag. 

Kathy giggled while rolling over on her back, “Just daydreaming, that’s all.” 

Sharon ran her fingers through her luscious mane, “Still a little smitten with Steve?” 

Kathy snapped back, “I wasn’t thinking about Steve.” 

Sharon replied with her signature bubbly voice, “Don’t worry babe, I don’t feel threatened about your crush on Steve. I think it’s sweet.” 

Just as Kathy was about to reply, Sharon spotted the obese young lady and needlessly informed her friend, “Now that&#8216;s one hefty chick.” 

Kathy diligently acknowledged Sharon, “Thanks for stating the obvious.” 

Sharon lifted her eyes and watched as the young lady mingled within her circle of friends, “She’s not missing any meals, probably even has second helpings with dessert.” 

Kathy came to the young lady’s defense, “Please, will you stop, that’s rude. You know nothing about her.” 

Sharon stood up and began to roll up her blanket; “She’s even heavier than Monica.” 

Sharon’s reference was to a patient at the hospital, Monica Ginkle. 

Kathy watched as Sharon proceeded to gather her belongings, “Could we please have one day without you bringing up Monica?” 

Monica wasn’t the only patient Sharon criticized, but was easily her favorite target to jeer. Monica was naturally pretty with curly black hair and gentle green eyes. A year older than Sharon and Kathy, Monica was admitted to the hospital by her distressed parents. Sharon didn’t skip a beat and relinquished another story concerning Monica despite Kathy’s lack of interest. 

Monica was once a carbon copy of Sharon right down to the vanity, but with one difference. Monica had to watch what she ate because she easily put on weight. Monica didn’t have the will power to stick to any diet longer than a few weeks and eventually she just quit. Turning to food for comfort as her weight soared, Monica retreated from the life she knew and became a recluse. Upon refusing to attend her favorite cousin’s wedding, her patients sought out help and Monica has been a patient in the woman’s ward of Northwestern’s psychological hospital ever since. 

Kathy interrupted Sharon as she babbled on about Monica’s eating habits, “Excuse me, but why are you packing up your things? It’s still early.” 

Sharon edged closer to her friend still lying on her blanket; “We’re suppose to meet Steve at six, so I have things to do.” 

Kathy removed her sunglasses, “You’re not serious? We have at least an hour left before we have to head back.” 

Sharon leaned over her Kathy, “I want to have a bite before we see Steve, and I don’t want to pig out in front of him.” 

Kathy’s large breasts jiggled as she sat up, “That’s stupid, even for you. Steve couldn’t care less about how much we eat .” 

Sharon took a step backwards so some lifeguard could get a better look at her, “I care. I don’t want him to think I’m a pig.” 

Kathy sighed as she slowly removed herself from her blanket, “That’s so unrealistic, despite your huge appetite.” 

Bending over to roll up her blanket, Kathy was maliciously told by Sharon, “Get your fat ass out of the way, you’re blocking his view.” 

Kathy peered into the lifeguard’s direction. 

“Oh please, just move!” 

Of course Kathy obliged; she felt that she had no choice.


----------



## Observer (Nov 24, 2006)

*PART TWO: THE SMILE OF TRUTH*

"Truth smles when beholding her own face in the perfect mirror"

The friends arrived home at their cozy little apartment located on the Northwest Side of Chicago. Kathy made a beeline directly to the shower while Sharon raided the fridge. It wasn’t all that long before Kathy finished in the bathroom and found Sharon sprawled over the couch stuffing her face with a large bowl of ice cream, topped off with bananas and chocolate syrup. Kathy lifted her chin, smirking at the sight of Sharon’s exaggerated cheeks while she gorged herself. 

Kathy brought herself to the couch and plopped right down next to Sharon, "You’re aware one day your big appetite will catch up to you?\" 

Sharon’s reply was vastly incoherent due to her mouth full of ice cream. Kathy turned her body sideways, "Mind repeating that? I’m not fluent in gibberish." 

Sharon nodded just before enjoying another spoonful, "Doubtful; I have a fast metabolism."

Upon swallowing that mouthful, Sharon invited Kathy to help herself, there was plenty left. 

Kathy laughed, "Yeah right. If I ate like you, I wouldn’t be able to get through the doorway." 

Sharon fluttered her eyes and smiled just as another spoonful reached her lips, "Then that leaves more for me." 

Kathy was indeed so tempted, but glancing over her plump thighs, she imagined their width if not for her will power, and said "Eat to your heart’s content, what do I care?” 

Sharon giggled, "It sucks, huh? Having to watch the calories or buy a larger wardrobe, while I can eat as much as I like and never gain a pound." 

Kathy lightheartedly replied, "And you wonder why I hate you."

A few hours later Kathy and Sharon left their apartment and wandered over to the Alumni club to meet up with Steve. Kathy was all set to have fun, but was a tad unnerved by Sharon’s choice in wardrobe. 

While Kathy looked nice in her blue, short sleeve blouse and matching jeans, Sharon played up her svelte body in a low cut black dress that was tight enough to show off her assets. Furthermore, where Kathy just ran a comb through her hair and made it look presentable; Sharon pulled her blond mane back and styled it in an overly elegant fashion. 

Kathy kept her sense of humor, modestly joking to Sharon, "Are you expecting to walk down a runway tonight or what?" 

Sharon snapped back with the lame excuse, "I just want to look nice." 

Kathy knew what she meant by that. Sharon meant to show Kathy up. As if that was bad enough, things grew worse once they met up with Steve for dinner.

Kathy did try to steal Steve’s attention every chance she got, but Sharon always had a way of bringing the attention back to her. Sharon was a pro at flirting and at times it was as if Kathy wasn’t even there. Kathy was mindful of her diet and only had soup with a side salad while Sharon let her uneasy feeling about eating in front of Steve slide and enjoyed a steak sandwich with fries and a milkshake. 

Steve jested about Sharon’s huge appetite and Sharon stared right at Kathy when she replied with a wink, "Some girls can eat like a hog and not look like one." 

This certainly rubbed Kathy the wrong way and she mentioned it once Steve excused himself to the restroom. 

Kathy voice didn’t disguise her anger, "That hog remark was a cheap shot. You know full well I don’t eat that much." 

Sharon took a healthy bite out of her sandwich "You’re overreacting." 

Kathy sharply protested, her anger inflamed, "You purposely ridiculed me in front of Steve, how could you?" 

Sharon sighed, "Maybe I was referring to girls like Monica? You’re the not the only fat girl I know." 

Kathy repositioned herself on her chair and leaned towards her rival, "What is it with you? You don’t think I have a chance with Steve because of my weight?" 

Sharon’s bubbly laughter was like nails scratching a black board, "Oh please, stop whining Kathy, you’re pathetic. It’s obvious Steve and me are a better match." 

Kathy disagreed "You’re the one who’s pathetic. We both know that until you met Steve that Rod was the perfect guy for you, then you dropped Rod claiming he was an underachiever." 

Sharon giggled "You can’t blame me for tossing away a jerk because he has no ambition. Steve has an actual career and he’s a real go getter."

Kathy bounced her fork on the table "Excuse me, it didn’t bother you before that Rod was an auto mechanic. They do make decent money and many wind up with their own shops. Just because he enjoys his work doesn’t mean he has no ambition.”

Sharon was just about to reply when Steve returned to the table. Needless to say, Kathy and Sharon put away the gloves and pretended as if all was well. 

The rest of the evening went okay for Kathy, but she felt would have been better if Sharon wasn’t around. Thus once the girls arrived home; the gloves were back on. 

Kathy followed Sharon into the apartment and slammed shut the door "You had to interrupt me every time I had Steve’s ear!" 

Sharon twisted her body towards Kathy as she made tracks to the bathroom, "Like you weren’t hogging the entire conversation?" 

Kathy trailed her friend into the bathroom "You needed to have all the attention!" 

Sharon sighed as she slipped off her black dress, "Be realistic, I’m the main attraction."

Kathy blinked, "What the heck does that mean?" 

Sharon paused before she started the shower, "Steve asked me out, I invited you to be polite. Now leave me alone, I don’t appreciate an audience while I shower." 

Kathy wouldn’t budge from her spot, "Huh? You invited me? Steve invited both of us." 

Sharon giggled "Please tubby, you really think Steve would want you when he can have me? Don’t think so!" 

Sharon let down her hair and with a wicked grin announced, "Get real! You’re much too fat to seriously compete with me!"


----------



## Observer (Nov 24, 2006)

*PART THREE : A HOG UNLEASHED*

As the week pressed forward and Kathy ran into Steve several times at the Board of Trade, she noticed a slight change in his attitude towards her. Kathy sensed that Steve’s romantic aspirations towards her were null and void now that Sharon had entered the picture and she was nothing more than a buddy to him. 

One afternoon while enjoying a cup of coffee with Steve, her theory was realized when Steve asked, “I really like your friend, mind putting in a good word for me?” 

Kathy pretended she didn’t mind and lied, “Of course Steve, I will.” 

Secretly her own thoughts were of disappointment and anger. Barely a week ago Steve had suggested the possibility of having a quiet dinner with her some time in the near future and entertained the notion of sneaking away from work early enough to attend a Cubs game. Now Kathy stood with a candy smile listening to Steve with a wide grin upon his face asking about Sharon’s favorite restaurants and if she enjoyed baseball? 

Kathy’s heart sunk like a rock. All Kathy could do was shake her head and grin as Steve talked about Sharon like she was a modern day Aphrodite. 

Steve brought his body close to Kathy and firmly hugged her, though his words were unfair, “You’re such a good friend, Kathy, thanks.” 

Needless to say, Kathy’s ride home from work that day was less than exuberant. She boarded the number 22 Clark Street bus with her head lowered, failing to make eye contact with anyone and walked by the other passengers as if she was alone. Taking a seat in the back, Kathy briefly closed her eyes until she heard the sound of an eccentric old voice ask, “Why blemish your pretty face with a frown?” 

Kathy squinted towards the old, chubby woman clothed in her housekeeping garment and wearing a muti-colored scarf around her head, “You’re the woman I met in the park. I never thought I’d see you again?” 

Olga nodded, “I remember you dear. You’re Kathy and you have a situation with a young man and a friend.” 

Olga moved closer to Kathy, her voice barely above a whisper, “From your demeanor, things are not favorable.” 

Kathy sighed; “No they’re not. I haven’t a chance with Steve at all now that Sharon has his attention.” 

Olga tilted her head; her eyes grew wide, her lips parted into a wretched grin, “Only an ignorant mind seals one’s own doom. Retrieve the attention.” 

Kathy wasn’t sure if Olga was joking or what? Nonchalantly Kathy toyed with Olga’s advice; “I suppose I could dress more appealing and perhaps drop a few pounds?” 

Olga scratched her brow, “Anything else?” 

Kathy drew her eyes upwards and thought to herself out loud, “Our conversations are usually first rate, but I guess I can check out the business section in the paper and....” 

Olga interrupted Kathy, “You’re not being honest.” 

Kathy blinked, “Excuse me, but I’m not a liar.” 

Olga scribbled her address on a piece of paper that she withdrew from her purse, “Here’s my stop, visit me Saturday afternoon if your intentions are serious.” 

Kathy looked upwards towards Olga as she stood, “This is a little crazy, don’t you think?” 

Olga smiled, “Bring me an article of Sharon’s clothing and a sample of her hair.” 

Kathy laughed, “This is beyond crazy!” 

Olga tilted her head, “Crazy my dear? It’s profoundly absurd. Much like the way you’re letting Sharon steal Steve away from you.” 

Kathy made a brief stop at the supermarket on the way home to pick up a few items. Her ears were still burning from Olga’s remarks. She was pondering her chances with Steve if made a few changes in her life. Pausing at the meat counter, Kathy reflected upon her nature and understood the simple fact; Steve was delighted with her as she was. It was only because Sharon happened along that his attention towards Kathy was interrupted. 

A familiar voice shouted into Kathy’s direction. Spinning around, there was Rod with a shopping cart full of groceries. Rodney Norton was your average type of guy with old fashion manners and a courageous heart. An auto mechanic by trade, Rod was the type of guy who’d drive a mile out of his way just to give some old lady a ride home from the store. Kathy glanced over his shopping cart full of various items including beer and chips, “If you’re having a party, my invitation got lost in the mail.” 

Rod chuckled, “Nah, I’m having the guys over for poker Saturday night, but you’re welcome to come.” 

Rod smiled as he added, “Do me a favor though and bring more than five bucks.” 

Kathy laughed, “Oh sure. I usually spend my Saturday nights with a bunch of guys telling dirty jokes and talking about batting averages and boobs.” 

The cheerful banter continued with Rod informing Kathy, “Hey, that’s not true. Sometimes we have intellectual conversations, like about swimsuit models.” 

Eventually the conversation turned to current events and Rod brought up Sharon, “I just don’t get it? Things were fine until one day, from out of the blue, she insists that we should see other people. What did I do wrong?” 

Kathy scratched the back of her head, “ Don’t blame yourself Rod, it’s my fault. I met a guy whose like, my dream guy and foolishly introduced him to Sharon.” 

Rod lowered his eyes, “Wow; he really must be something, huh?” 

Kathy shook her head, “That he is, and Sharon just waltzed right on in and took him from me.” 

They spoke a while longer, sharing their duel disappointments and as they parted on good terms, Rod brought up the card game, “If you’re not doing anything Saturday, empty that piggy bank and I’ll reserve you a seat.” 

Arriving at home Kathy discarded her business attire and slipped on her sweats before making dinner. While enjoying her meal which consisted of broiled chicken and a salad, Sharon entered the apartment, home from the hospital with a take out bag from the fast food restaurant down the street. 

Sharon glided unto her seat across the table from Kathy and pulled a cheeseburger out of the bag. Among the other items Sharon brought home were French fries and macaroni and cheese. Sharon bit into her cheeseburger and wiped the mustard away from her lips, “I have another cheeseburger if you’re interested?” 

Kathy vigorously replied, “Oh shut up. Devour your stupid cheeseburgers like you devour everything else and let me eat in peace.” 

Sharon gobbled up a handful of fries, “What’s gotten into you? I thought we got by this issue with Steve and we’re back on the same page?” 

Kathy snarled with frustration, “Steve asked me to bring him up to you in a cordial manner, but why bother?” 

Sharon took a large bite out of her burger, “Wow; he really must like me. Can you blame him?” 

Kathy stood up and grabbed her plate; “I’ve had just about enough of you. I’m going to finish my meal in the living room.” 

Sharon blew the bangs out of her eyes, “Really, Kathy. I’m surprised at your jealousy.” 

Kathy managed to keep from exploding, but needed to ask, “Like why would I be jealous of you?” 

Sharon fumbled through the bag and removed her second cheeseburger, “Because Steve is interested in me.” 

Kathy rolled her eyes and was about to walk out of the kitchen when Sharon added, “Maybe if you took better care of your appearance worthwhile guys would find you desirable, but guys like Steve aren’t attracted to fat chicks.” 

Sharon continued as Kathy set down her plate and approached her, “Why would Steve choose you instead of me? Take a look in the mirror tubby, you’re out of my league.” 

Kathy towered above Sharon with her hands over her wide hips, “If Steve is that shallow, then you can have him. But the fact remains; Steve was interested in me first despite my size.” 

Sharon jerked back her head, “Ah, I thought you were going into the living room?” 

Kathy took a step backwards, “If you think your appearance is what makes you superior to me, then honey, congratulations!” 

Sharon smiled, a smile that was short lived, for Kathy continued her tirade with a prediction that brought goose bumps upon her skin, “One day your metabolism is due to slow down. Of course you eating habits will continue to prosper and the pounds you’ll pack on will leave you with a body that resembles my own.” 

Kathy spewed with the glimpse of a wicked smirk, “Pardon me Sharon, but with your outrageous appetite, it’s much more realistic to imagine you resembling Monica.”

Saturday afternoon while reading in bed Kathy overheard Sharon on the phone bubbling with enthusiasm while talking with Steve. Kathy lifted her chubby body out of bed to shut the door, but paused as she unmistakably heard Sharon fishing for compliments. Sharon’s laughter was unbearable, as was her fictitious little comment about finding a dress in her size for the banquet Steve invited her to. 

Kathy couldn’t take it any longer and not caring that her clothes didn’t exactly match, grabbed her purse and made her way through the living room to the front door. Her departure was briefly interrupted by Sharon’s reminder to take her keys, adding that she was going to the mall and wouldn’t be home. 

Kathy drifted through the park then stopped for a bite to eat. At the restaurant, Kathy discovered in her purse the piece of paper with Olga’s address and thought, “What the heck? If anything, it’s worth a few laughs.” 

Kathy remembered Olga’s request and dashed back home for a sample of Sharon’s hair, straight from her hairbrush and an article of clothing, in this case, a Victoria Secret’s bra. A while later Kathy reached Olga’s comfortable looking home in a nice middle class neighborhood. 

Olga instantly waved Kathy into her home and stated that she was about to give up on her. Kathy obliged Olga with the comment that she needed to think things over. Thus Olga replied, “If anything, it’s worth a few laughs.” 

Kathy was caught off guard, “How did you know what I was thinking?” 

Olga directed Kathy into her small living room and directed her towards an antique looking chair next to a large fireplace with various types of handcraft figures on the mantle. Olga grinned as she hurried over to her rocking chair; “You’re a serious minded young lady, what else would you think?” 

Kathy simply shrugged her shoulders, unable to fathom an excuse for her thought, all the while Olga just rocked back and forth, smiling in content. Kathy looked over the room, the odd looking lamp in the shape of a cat rubbing up against a leg, the pictures hanging on the wall with photographs taken from the early 19th century, the awful looking lime green wallpaper and bundles of old newspapers off in a corner. 

Olga folded her hands over her pudgy belly, “My knowledge, that is my dear; my wisdom, is generations old. Back before the Czar fell and Russia was taken over by the communists have my ancestors dabbled in this knowledge.” 

Kathy nervously giggled, “This is too bizarre, perhaps I should be going?” 

Olga tossed a log into the fireplace and leaned over to pour a generous amount of lighter fluid, “You should be attending the banquet with Steve? Is that not a fair question?” 

Kathy’s face was without expression, she stared into Olga’s eyes, “I don’t have a clue on how you’re doing this, but you’re starting to scare me.” 

Olga paused her motion in the rocking chair, “I’m just a kooky old woman, what do you have to fear? Though my dear, you always was self confident, not ashamed about your size.” 

Olga’s fingers tapped the ornate armrest of her rocker; “Recently Sharon has made you feel inadequate, fat, unattractive.” 

Kathy’s slowly nodded, her arms folded against her breasts, revealing her uncomfortable state of being, “It never really bothered me before. After all, I have always been on the chubby side, but now....” 

Olga lifted her head; “Sharon has caused you to question your beauty, more so now that a man you care about has entered the picture.” 

Kathy couldn’t express herself any better and rocked her head in agreement. 

Olga politely asked for the items she previously requested and Kathy dug into her purse and handed them over to Olga. Olga cackled as she stretched out the bra, “32 C! It’s obvious why she attracts attention.” 

Olga stood up and walked over to a dark brown cabinet where she opened the doors and removed a large jar and a pair of scissors. Reclaiming her seat, Olga cut off a tiny bit of fabric from the bra as she told her guest, “Sharon is pretty, very pretty, but fails in comparison with you.” 

Kathy blushed, “Thank you, but my figure compared to hers leaves much to be desired.” 

Olga’s hands entered the jar and she removed an ample amount of wax, “Her body might be smaller than yours, but does that add to one’s beauty? Think not of size but of virtue.” 

Olga proceeded to add the sample of Sharon’s hair and the tiny piece of her bra into the wax, “Tell me, what does Sharon loathe the most? What does she fear?” 

Kathy laughed out loud, “You’ve been correct about everything else, you tell me!” 

The seriousness of the old crone’s voice caused Kathy’s hair to stand on end, “My precious girl, she mocks your weight and those in her charge...she thinks you’re all sows, one girl especially, she is very cruel to her misfortune and taunts her to no end?” 

Kathy nodded, “That would be Monica.” 

Olga’s hands slowly worked the wax, “And Sharon’s worst fear? No doubt losing her figure, but that’s not enough.” 

Kathy was speechless as Olga continued, an insidious smile upon her crooked lips, “What did she call you, my dear?” 

Kathy replied without a second thought, “A hog.” 

Olga added a shape to the wax figure, “But you’re not a hog. A hog is a filthy, large animal that lays about, waiting to be fed.” 

Olga molded from the wax a figure of a pig and with her fingernail scratched Sharon’s name upon it, “And the larger the hog, the more ferocious the appetite.” 

Kathy’s eyes grew wide as Olga reached over to a tiny cotton pouch and removed a handful of sparkling dust and upon showering the pig with the dust, chanted a few words in her natural language. 

Olga removed herself from the rocker and handed the wax pig to Kathy, “Rest assured my dear, not you, yet Sharon is the sow.”

MEANWHILE..... 

Sharon was cruising the mall in pursuit of the perfect gown to wear at the banquet that Steve had invited her to. Her beautiful wavy ash blond hair complimenting her delicate facial features while her trim figure appeared absolutely gorgeous in her pink sleeveless top and matching shorts. As Sharon glanced over a few gowns, she suddenly let loose a loud belch! 

Standing within a few feet away was a mom and young daughter. The little girl looked upward towards the red faced Sharon, who covered her lips and muttered softly, “Excuse me.” 

The little girl giggled, “Piggy”, before her mother pulled her away. 

The saleslady approached Sharon and ask if she could be of some aid and Sharon cheerfully replied, “I kind of like that emerald green gown, may I try it on?” 

The saleslady smiled, “Of course, you have the perfect figure for this type of garment.” 

Sharon followed the saleslady to the fitting room and upon reaching the location, her tummy growled. Sharon’s hand slid unto her belly, “Wow! What’s come over me?” 

The saleslady cordially remarked in jest, “Sounds like somebody’s hungry.” 

Sharon couldn’t express her true feelings out loud to the saleslady, so she lied, “Not really.” 

Fact was, Sharon had just now become positively ravenous. Breaking into a cold sweat, her tummy felt empty and rumbled again. Entering the fitting room, Sharon overheard the saleslady comment, “She must really have to struggle with the calories to remain so fit and trim.” 

Sharon put on the dress with ease, a perfect fit, then left the fitting room to get the saleslady’s opinion. The saleslady glanced over Sharon with a bankable smile; “You look just like a pig.” 

Sharon blinked, “Excuse me? What did you say?” 

The saleslady repeated her words, though Sharon now heard them correctly, “I said, you look just like a princess.” 

Wiping her brow, Sharon acknowledged her with a simple nod, then gazed upon her reflection in the mirror, “I do look like a princess. I look beautiful...” 

Sharon paused as she spoke, for from the corner of the mirror she witinessed a heavyset young lady walking by, garbed in the same attire Sharon was wearing. The saleslady noticed the ill expression upon Sharon’s enchanting face, “Miss are you okay?” 

Sharon snapped back to reality, “Yes, I’m fine. I’ll take the dress.” 

Once out of the shop, Sharon hurried over to the food court, her hunger was unbearable. Reaching a vintage hot dog joint, Sharon stood in line behind a pair of 18-year old girls who couldn’t make up their minds on what to order. 

Sharon bit her lip while she listened to the girls run through the menu, unsure of what to have. Sharon tapped her foot, “Excuse me, but if you haven’t decided on what you want to eat, mind letting me order?” 

The girls looked at each other, and then one chirped in discord, “Back off and wait your turn. As if you couldn’t stand to miss a meal.” 

Sharon swung her head from side to side, “Huh? What did you say?” 

The other girl repeated what her friend had said, as before, this time, Sharon correctly heard the exact words, “She said, wait your turn, you’ll have your meal.” 

Sharon rubbed her head, “Right, I wasn’t quite sure.” 

Eventually Sharon got to order, “Two hot dogs with everything, a large fri and something sweet? You have pie?” 

The kid working the counter pointed to the menu with his pencil, “We have apple pie. Anything to drink with that?” 

Sharon wiped the drool away from her lips; “Apple pie is just what I need, yes.” 

Sharon paused to check out the rest of the menu, then giggled, “I’ll have one of those super sized cola’s, easy on the ice.” 

MEANWHILE : Olga placed the wax pig on her mantle place, “Be sure and stop by next week, we can speak over tea and perhaps I’ll bake come cookies.” 

Kathy gulped the air about her, briefly glancing over the pig, “If this does work and pardon me for questioning your...um..skills, but how much would I owe you?” 

Kathy turned around and walked over to Olga who informed her, “Nothing at all, 'cept maybe visiting an old lonely woman on occasion.” 

Olga noticed Kathy’s brittle look of confusion and added, “Be what it may, my dear. Vanity and the shallow are those I lack patience for and if I may correct an error, then it’s not such a favor as it is my own reward.”


----------



## Observer (Nov 24, 2006)

Sharon was lost in a vacuum as she devoured her meal, unable to notice those around her. Of course a few guys checked her out, though for the first time ever, she failed to notice. 

Likewise, Sharon received a significant amount of stares, not only because of the repulsive act of gluttony she put on display, but also due to the raucous noise she made while she ate. Relish and mustard stained her pink blouse and her face didn’t fare much better. She stuffed handfuls of fries into her mouth, sipped on her cola and then repeated her actions. The hot dogs disappeared in only a couple of bites and the apple pie was gobbled up in the same fashion. 

A loud burp followed a second softer burp and all eyes were upon her. Embarrassed, Sharon rolled her eyes and blushed. Sharon cleared her throat and stood up, snatching her shopping bags as she wobbled towards the door. The signature catwalk gait that Sharon had possessed was now replaced by a slow, clumsy stride. Moving at a snails pace, Sharon hadn’t made it out of the mall before someone called out to her, “Monica is that you?” 

Sharon awkwardly turned into the direction of the voice and discovered a casual looking, middle aged woman approaching her. Modestly slender, though evidently pear shaped, the woman tilted her head and with a wide grin and giggled, “I’m so sorry, I thought you were someone else.”

Sharon didn’t appreciate being called by that name for obvious reasons, but made light of the mistake, “It’s okay, today’s been a crazy day.” 

The woman adjusted the strap of her purse over her shoulder, “Really, why is that?” 

Sharon laid the shopping bags on the floor and flipped back her wavy ash blond mane, “The most bizarre thing, people would say one thing and I would hear something completely different.” 

The woman politely listened as Sharon continued, “Then, I saw this fat girl and I mean she was so huge.” 

The woman shook her head and chuckled, “What’s so unusual about that?” 

Sharon laughed; “She was dressed in exactly same clothes I’m wearing.” 

It was then Sharon noticed the stains on her blouse and feeling uncomfortable about her appearance, picked up her bags, “I really don’t mean to take up your time like this.” 

The woman shook her head, “That’s okay, it was nice talking to you. Sorry for the confusion, but from your backside, I thought you were my cousin’s daughter.”

Sharon fluttered her eyes and smiled, “It’s cool.” 

Sharon then cringed when the woman replied, “Of course Monica’s not as fat as you.” 

Sharon dropped her bags, “Please Miss; you didn’t say what I think you said?” 

The woman shrugged her shoulders, “All I said was, Monica looks a lot like you.” 

Sharon drew a breath, “Thank you. I’m sorry, I’m not crazy or anything, really I’m not.” 

The woman shook her head, a puzzled expression planted on her face. Sharon reached down and picked up her bags as the woman slowly walked away. Sharon made her way through the parking lot where she yawned before entering her car. 

Blinking her eyes, she muttered to herself, “I could really use a nap, shopping is so exhausting.” 

Sharon stretched before fastening her safety belt, then spun out of the parking lot. 

Once Sharon arrived home, she hung up the gown and put away the other items she bought. Wandering into the kitchen and without a second thought, Sharon opened the fridge and took a mighty chug of milk from straight out of the carton. Sharon let loose a loud burp then took another drink. Tapping her fingernails on the fridge, she pondered what to have for a snack? 

“Jell-o? Nah. There’s fruit?” 

Sharon reached for an orange, but her motivation lacked healthy food and settled on the rest of the ice cream instead. Upon enjoying a generous spoonful of the ice cream, she slowly maneuvered herself into her bedroom and phoned Steve. Her steps were sluggish at best and she deeply sighed as her medium size posterior hit the cushions of her bed. 
Steve wasn’t at home and thus after leaving a message about finding a beautiful gown, she crawled between the sheets and nodded off to sleep just as she finished the ice cream. 

NEXT DAY AT THE HOSPITAL: 

Sharon was radiant as ever with her hair set upwards showing off her delicate face and her trim figure in her pink scrubs. She had no excuse not to be, after sleeping a full ten hours and then the huge breakfast she had devoured that morning. 

The Nurse who was on duty and that Sharon assisted was Linda Palmer. Linda was nearly forty years old and quite easy on the eyes, though Sharon was the only one who thought otherwise. Linda’s diamond shaped face was just as attractive if not more so than Sharon’s and her light brown hair gingerly caressed her shoulders. Sharon couldn’t fathom Linda’s popularity with the male gender, for Linda’s figure didn’t exactly measure up to her standards of female beauty. Linda Palmer was a solid 225-pounds and though she wore her weight well, Sharon thought otherwise. 

Linda called over to Sharon in her usual cheerful tone of voice, “I’m going to make my rounds, would you make sure everyone is finished with breakfast?” 

Sharon removed her eyes from her fashion magazine and put down her glazed donut, “Yeah, I guess.” 

Linda smiled at her assistant, “Say Girlie that’s like your third donut this morning, didn’t you eat breakfast?” 

Sharon stood up and moved like a snail over to Linda, “Um, yeah. So what’s the big deal?” 

Linda shrugged her shoulders, “Okay. I’m going to start with Mrs. Macanudo in room 410; you start at the other end of the ward.” 

Sharon nodded as she sluggishly moved towards the end of the wing, though not before gobbling up the rest of the donut. The 4th floor had 14 rooms and between the both of them, usually cared for about ten patients. 

One room was reserved for problem patients and this room was known as the Penthouse. It was used to hold patients that weren’t cooperative with the staff. Sharon went about her duties, removing the food trays from the rooms and weighing the patients before escorting them to the showers. 

As usual she would crack the most inane jokes and listen to the patients as they made light conversation. However, Sharon would insist anything a patient had to say was unintelligent babble. Finally she reached room 402 which occupied Monica Ginkle. 

As soon as Sharon entered the room, Monica’s smile soured into a frown. In regards to the rest of the nursing staff, Monica felt at ease and comfortable. It was Sharon’s uppity attitude and dash of sarcasm that prevented Monica from accepting Sharon in the same congenial way. Case in point, the way Sharon would strut around her room, purposely showing off her slim figure. However, this time Monica noticed that Sharon failed to glide into the room in her usual style, head up and shoulders back. Instead Sharon strolled in as if she was wearing cement shoes. 

Sharon sighed as she removed the food tray, “I see you finished breakfast, no surprise.” 

Monica shook head and tossed back her wild looking black hair, “Yeah, I could have used a little less oatmeal and some more ham.” 

Sharon slipped the tray onto the food cart along side the other empty trays, “Take it up with the lady who hands out the menus, I’m don’t work in the food service department.” 

Monica staggered onto to feet, wrapping up her spacious backside with her gown. The blue hospital gown barely contained Monica’s girth and she needed Sharon’s hand in snapping it together, “Would you mind? I don’t want to walk down the hall with my butt hanging out.” 

Sharon chuckled as she reached over to snap the back of the gown, “Me and you both.” 

Sharon waved on Monica to follow her to the shower room down the hall, “Let’s go, I have other patients besides you.” 

Monica took the lead as they walked down the corridor while Sharon lagged several steps behind. Linda stood outside of Mrs. Hopkins room, eyeing the elderly woman’s chart just as the females approached. Turning away from the chart, Linda glanced at the pair and smiled, “Good morning.” 

Monica half grinned, “Good morning, Linda.” 

Linda lifted her chin and politely added, “Have Sharon showered and weighed within a half a hour, she has a session with Dr. Malay at nine.” 

Sharon froze in her steps, "Huh?” 

Linda diligently repeated herself, “Have Monica weighed and showered before nine, she has an appointment with Dr. Malay.” 

Sharon’s reply was barely audible, “Um, yeah. That’s what I thought you said.” 

A brief moment later, Sharon entered the shower room with her charge, “You know the routine. Get on the scale.” 

Monica whirled a strand of her curly black hair around her stubby finger and looked to the ceiling as she climbed a board the scale. Sharon maneuvered herself around Monica’s chunky body to read the numbers, “Last week you gained 2 pounds, so it won’t surprise me if you’re even heavier..” 

Sharon was caught off guard by what the scale read, and needed coaxing from Monica to reveal her weight, “Well, I know you’ll gloat. How much do I weigh?”

Sharon bent over to get a closer look at the numbers; “This scale must be broken, because according to this, you’re 294-pounds. You lost 9 -whole pounds.” 

Monica pulled back her hair and inspected the numbers herself, “Excellent!” 

Sharon slid her pencil back into her pocket, refusing to add Monica’s weight to her chart, “Ah, don’t be too eager to celebrate just yet. I’ll call maintenance and have them check the scale.” 

Monica eased off the scale, “Pardon me but, why are you being so negative? It’s possible I could have lost 9-pounds."

Sharon motioned over to the shower stall, “Please, be realistic. It’s highly unlikely that you lost 9-pounds in one week’s time. Especially with the amount of food you eat, this scale can’t be accurate.” 

Monica fluttered her big brown eyes, “Then you step on the scale and we’ll see if it’s accurate or not?” 

Sharon shook her, no. The meticulously slender Sharon would never dare venture to weigh herself. Sharon justified her actions by insisting that only fat girls needed to weight themselves, when in all actuality she was concealing her own self - consciousness. 

Monica tilted her head and purred, “Are we a little afraid of what the scale might read?” 

Sharon folded her arms over her breasts, “That’s utterly ridiculous, of course not.” 

Monica leaned into the stall and began running the water, twisting her body into Sharon’s direction she swiftly snapped off the gown, “Are you worried that you’re heavier than you think?” 

Sharon half smiled, her posture reflecting her superior minded attitude towards Monica, “There’s no need for me to weigh myself. I’m not the one who’s been committed to a psychological ward because her self-esteem plummeted while turning into a blimp.” 

Monica let her gown fall free from her body. Standing naked, her hand gently caressed the soft layer of fat that cushioned her large, round belly, “My figure was once as trim as yours. A few years ago I probably weighed just as much as you do right now. You haven’t a clue, not even a guess, do you? I was exactly like you, popular, attractive, could wear sexy clothes. Now I receive dirty looks while out in public, guys won’t give me the time of day and my wardrobe sucks.” 

Sharon raised her eyebrows, “And your point is?” 

Monica replied with a devious smile, “I hope you’ll share the same experience.” 

Sharon giggled, “Like that’s going to happen. Now get your fat ass into the shower.” 

Monica entered the stall and turned to Sharon before closing the curtain, “I never thought I’d ever get fat. But it happened. Just like it&#8216;s going to happen to you” 

The rest of Sharon’s workday went as well as usual. Though by the midway point of her shift, she did to began to tire and couldn’t wait to get home and take a nap before her date with Steve. 

Just before Sharon was about to leave for the day, Linda pulled her aside, “Do me a favor and keep a close eye on Monica. I think she’s stealing food again.” 

Sharon reached for her purse and held it close to her body while Linda explained, “When food service was delivering lunch, someone took Tracy’s cupcake. Tracy’s room is next to Monica’s, so it had to be her.” 

Sharon shook her head; “I’m not surprised. Monica has no self-control when it comes to food, her appetite is outrageous.” 

Linda rolled her eyes, feeling sorry she brought it up, sarcastically replied, “Thanks for the infro, duly noted.” 

Once Sharon was in her car, she opened her purse and removed an item wrapped in tissue. Sharon discarded the tissue, letting it drop to the car floor and then in just two large bites, devoured Tracy’s cupcake.


----------



## Observer (Nov 26, 2006)

*PART FOUR: THE BANQUET *

Kathy arrived home from her day at the board of trade and discovered her room mate fast asleep on the couch with a bag of donuts cradled in her arms. Kathy was tempted to let her rival sleep and have Steve arrive for the banquet only to witness his heart’s desire snoring away with her top littered with crumbs. However, Kathy was above all that and proceeded to squeeze Sharon’s foot until she became conscious. Sharon lifted her head and dropped the donuts as she yawned, “Hi, what time is it?” 

Kathy exhaled, “Nearly six O’clock. Steve will be here at seven, so you better get moving or you’ll be late.” 

Sharon sat upright and after another yawn, pushed the lock of hair away that obscured her face, “I’ll make myself a snack, then get ready. Help me up, I feel like I weigh a ton.” 

Sharon stretched out her arm and as Kathy helped bring her to her feet, Sharon heard, “We need to get you in the shower and weighed before you eat.” 

Sharon’s eyes grew wide, “What did you say?” 

Kathy giggled, “Go take your shower, you can eat at the banquet. Why? What did you think I said?” 

Sharon moved into the direction of the kitchen, her gait appearing unnaturally slow and sluggish, “I wasn&#8216;t sure of what you said. It’s not a big deal.” 

Kathy followed her friend into the kitchen and suggested that she should take her shower and that in the mean time she would make something for both of them to enjoy. Sharon nixed the idea as she raided the fridge, “I don’t have a taste for what’s on your menu, thanks just the same.” 

Kathy shrugged her shoulders and began to prepare for herself a healthy meal that included a garden salad and tuna. Sharon on the other hand, made herself a corn beef sandwich with cheese and nibbled on a few cookies. 

Kathy was taken back by the continuous noises Sharon made while she ate and the unraveling burp she made once she competed her snack. Further more, once Sharon removed herself from the table, Kathy was dumbfounded by the way Sharon wobbled towards the bathroom. Kathy’s amazement brought a smile to her pretty face, her thoughts harbored her excitement, “Maybe there’s more to Olga’s magic that meets the eye!” 

Sharon wiggled out of her scrubs and just threw them on the bathroom floor without a second thought. Glancing over her reflection in the mirror, Sharon smiled at her delicately charming facial features, barely noticing the mustard that lingered over her lips. 

Letting loose a loud burp, Sharon watched as her face changed shaped before her eyes, becoming rounder and swollen. Her ash blond mane became limp as its color reverted back to dishwater blond and her nose evolved into a pig like snout while her cheeks inflated into ridiculous proportions. 

Sharon closed her eyes and lowered her head, biting her lip to refrain from screaming. She took a deep breath before returning her eyes to the mirror. Now it was the countenance she was familiar with. Sighing with relief, she tossed cold water onto her face, mumbling to herself,_ “What in the world is happening with me?” _

AT THE BANQUET: 

Sharon illuminated the room in her emerald green gown that catered to her slim figure, while her face looked exquisite with her hair worn upwards in a elegant hairstyle with a loose curl decorating her forehead. Easily the hit of the banquet, complete strangers approached Sharon at every turn, thus rendering compliments. 

Sharon rubbed Steve’s arm as she pondered to herself, “Like I told Kathy, Steve and me are a better match.” 

Steve pulled out a chair for his lady fair and cordial insisted on bringing her a plate. Sharon lifted her round, medium size derriere off the seat and checked out what the crowd was eating, “Oh that would be lovely, thanks Steve.” 

Steve hurried off to prepare a plate of food for Sharon, while she puffed up her cheeks and exhaled, anxiously waiting to be fed. Her eyes roamed the room and watching the other guests enjoying their meals made her tummy growl. Sharon brought her hand to eyes, fighting back her hunger pangs, her tummy growled again. 

Within a few minutes Steve returned with a plate for Sharon that included a modest portion of roast beef, a baked potato and green beans. Sharon laid her napkin upon her lap in a lady like fashion as Steve suggested with a happy smile, “Go ahead and start without me, I’m going to make myself a plate.” 

By the time Steve had returned from the buffet serving line, Sharon had finished her meal. Steve took his place next to Sharon, “This really looks good, how was the roast beef?” 

Sharon wiped her mouth with her napkin, then chuckled, “So good; I’m going to have a second helping. Sit tight, I’ll be right back.” 

Steve acknowledged Sharon with a swift nod and began to taste the roast beef, as Sharon stood up and with plate in hand, wandered over to the buffet. A few minutes later Sharon returned and entertained Steve with some witty conversations while she ate. 

Steve glanced over Sharon’s plate that included an extra potion of roast beef and gravy, two baked potatoes with extra sour cream and a hearty side of green beans. Steve made a clever quip about the size of her appetite and Sharon lightly giggled. 

Sharon first began to nibble her meal in a lady like fashion, but slowly her speed picked up and her manners simply disappeared with every bite she took. Steve sat on the edge of his seat, taking in the sight that Sharon put on display. She spoke with her mouth full, a modest stream of drool leaving her lips and the noises she made while she devoured her dinner were unbecoming for such a refined damsel. 

Sharon guzzled down a glass of water and then wiped her mouth with the back of her hand before picking up a baked potato and gobbling it up. Upon finishing her dinner, Sharon stretched in such a way that pushed out her breasts, then loudly burped. Steve politely wiped his mouth with his napkin, asking in a condescending fashion, “Have enough?” 

Sharon pushed away her plate then adjusted the top of her gown while giggling, “I’ll see what they’re serving for dessert, but first I have to powder my nose.” 

Sharon stood up and removed her high heels before wobbling away from the table. While Sharon approached the ladies room, she abruptly scratched her modestly round derriere, causing a vast number of unfavorable looks from Chicago’s elite. Not bothering to cover up her mouth as she vigorously yawned, Sharon shuffled into the ladies room. 

Sharon tilted her head and gazed upon her beauty, a smile revealing the pride in her appearance. Noticing the sample of gravy located on her lips, Sharon splashed her face with a handful of cold water. To the dismay of the other patrons, a decent amount of water covered the floor. Ignoring the words of one socialite who remarked, “Someone better call housekeeping”, Sharon openly sighed and decided to reapply her cosmetics. 

Just as she brought the lipstick into the closeness of her lips, the mirror fogged. Whipping away the fog-covered mirror with some tissue, Sharon stood wide-eyed in shock. The aesthetic reflection of glamour was replaced with the portrait of Sharon had she never undergone plastic surgery. Sharon’s illuminant ash blond hair reverted back to it’s natural dishwater blond, sans the high maintenance hairstyle, it lacked body and appeared greasy as it just spilled over her wide shoulders. 

Likewise, the bump on the bridge of her nose had returned, enhanced in size by the plastic black eyewear that now claimed her face, rendering Sharon a much simpler look. Every bit of work Sharon had done on her teeth vanished as well, leaving her with a gap between her two front teeth and a crooked smile. Her healthy tan slowly faded, while her skin tone became milky white in color. A few blemishes and laugh lines riddled her face as a tiny second chin took root and her nostrils expanded. 

Oblivious to all others in the ladies room, Sharon slumped her shoulders; her expensive emerald green gown seemed the wrong type of garment for such an unsophisticated looking girl. 

Silently Sharon whirled a strand of her oily hair around her finger while her facial features soften and her double chin excelled in size. No longer gabbed in her over priced evening attire, her reflection showed a sloppy looking young lady in a rather plain gray T-shirt and black spandex slacks that better suited her bloated figure and station in life. 

Sharon maneuvered her hand to her stout belly that rapidly grew in distinction. Sharon’s girth increased in mere seconds and by the time she reached 300- plus pounds, she was clothed in a very tight blue hospital gown, much like her charge, Monica. It was then Sharon closed her eyes, until she heard a voice, “Excuse me miss, are you all right?” 

Sharon opened her eyes and happily noticed her reflection was back to normal. Sharon sighed a breath of relief and acknowledging the socialite addressed her, “Yeah, I’m okay. Thanks for asking.” 

The woman cordially introduced herself as Harmony Flaxtion. Harmony was a fetching woman, perhaps ten years Sharon’s senior with short brown hair and wearing a dark red evening gown that flattered her chubby figure. Harmony smiled with her eyes as well as with her lips, “Aren’t you a beauty, that dress is absolutely you.” 

Sharon returned to the mirror, nodding once she reapplied her lipstick, “Thank you. You look nice too.” 

Actually, Sharon thought that the 200-pound Harmony was a tad too heavy for that style of gown, but kept her opinion to herself. 

Harmony lifted her chin, adjusting the straps that covered her shoulders, “Is that Steve you’re with? Steve is a notable young man, exceptional in every extreme. You can’t do better than him.” 

Sharon giggled her reply and Harmony continued, “You compliment each other, I don’t think he’s ever been out with a more elegant young lady.” 

Sharon’s eyes grew wide as she blurted out, “I think Steve is so dreamy, he’s like totally cool.” 

Sharon’s mouth dropped when she realized what she just said, “I meant, Steve is like, the most awesome dude.” 

Harmony’s expression spoke volumes and Sharon could tell that brand of vocabulary wasn’t warranted at such a grand affair. Sharon tried to correct herself, a giggle leaving her lips, “Steve is so beyond cute, I hope he likes me too.” 

Harmony rolled her eyes, replying in a condescending tone, “Quite.” 

Sharon smirked as Harmony left the ladies room, “_Like I need approval from some chick whose ass is too fat for that dress.”_ 

Once out of the ladies room, Sharon walked by the dessert table and directly to Steve. Frighten by the twisted reflection of herself in the mirror, Sharon was diligently against any dessert at this time. Steve welcomed Sharon into his arms, “You decided against dessert?” 

Sharon planted a gentle kiss upon his cheek; “I’d rather be dancing with you.” 

Steve smiled warmly; relieved by the fact that Sharon wasn’t going to add to the spectacle she previous put on display. However, once on the dance floor, Steve couldn’t help but notice the sound of Sharon’s tummy growling. 

Sharon bit her lip, “Um, sorry.” 

Steve whispered as his hand glided over Sharon’s waist, “It’s okay.” 

Sharon’s tummy roared again, causing Steve to laugh, “Are you sure you don’t want to have dessert? I won’t think anything less of you.” 

Sharon fought hard against her appetite, “No, really Steve, I’m full.” 

The dancing continued and Steve held Sharon closer to his body as they enjoyed a slow rendition of Blue Moon. It was then that Steve noticed that Sharon’s dance steps were a little of sync, moving like a girl who was out on the dance floor for the very first time. 

Sharon rested her head on Steve’s shoulder; her feet weighed down, her mind battling her desire to be fed. Steve’s fingers slowly caressed Sharon’s waist, discovering that her body was softer than it appeared. Sharon’s vision briefly blurred and she became delirious from hunger. Breaking away from Steve, Sharon impulsively giggled, “Maybe a little dessert, okay?” 

Steve shook his head, surprised by Sharon’s erratic behavior, “Sure, but wouldn’t you like to finish this dance?” 

Sharon squinted in Steve direction, “I guess?” 

Sharon bounced her arms against her body, much like flapping wings, easily out of place in such a grandiose environment, “Yeah, sure!” 

Sharon entered Steve’s arms and they continued with their dance. A certain level of lightheadedness-unraveled Sharon’s demeanor, chuckling with every clumsy step, Steve had his arm’s full trying to keep balance. 

Steve caught an eyeful of stares from the crowd and whispered to Sharon, “Maybe a little dessert right now isn’t a bad idea?” 

Sharon laughed as she playfully shoved Steve away, “Yeah baby!” 

Steve rubbed his brow as his date wiggled off the dance floor while a posh elderly woman approached him. 

“Steve dear, who is that young lady you’re with?” she cordially asked. 

Steve held his hands on hips, “I’m not too sure anymore.” 

Sharon’s eyes were like saucers and her tummy growled as she waited her turn at the dessert table. Clutching her tummy, Sharon blew away the loose curl that decorated her forehead. A full figured, middle aged woman with her dessert already in hand wandered by Sharon and upon making eye contact, she smiled, “That’s a rather beautiful gown, it simply applauds your lovely figure.” 

Sharon shook her head and accepted the compliment with a wide grin, “Thanks, I agree.” 

The woman stopped within arms reach of Sharon and in jest remarked, “Appreciate your figure now, because before you know it, you’ll have a body just like mine.” 

Sharon whirled her body around, snapping in anger, “Shut up and leave me alone!” 

Startled by Sharon’s outburst, the woman explained, “Sorry hon, I was just humoring you. I wasn’t aware you’re so touchy.” 

Sharon didn’t bother to accept the apology; it was now her turn in line. The server was a slender young lady, all of 18 with her brown hair set in a bouncy ponytail that showed off her pretty face. She ran through the desserts in lighting speed, “We have German Chocolate cake, pecan pie served with French vanilla ice cream and Cheesecake.” 

She then happily giggled, “I recommend the cheesecake myself. I like it so much; I’ve put on four pounds since I started working here.” 

Sharon’s tummy growled as she spoke, “I’ll have all of them.” 

The server smiled, “All three of them? You’re going to need someone to help cut you out of that gown.” 

Sharon wobbled where she stood, trying to reason why she couldn’t settle on just a single dessert, _“What am I doing? Girls like me don’t eat this way. Girls like Kathy....girls...especially like Monica eat like this. They’re pigs, I’m not a pig.” _

Sharon was lost in a vacuum, unaware of her surroundings as her inner voice convinced her otherwise. 

_“I had no problem with dinner. It was a large meal and yet I’m still hungry? Still hungry...only a pig would still be hungry. And I’m still hungry.” _

The sound of the server’s voice brought Sharon back to earth, “Excuse me, miss? Miss? Have you decided?” 

Sharon wiped the loose curl away from her face, loudly sighing, “I’ll have all three of the desserts please, extra ice cream on the pie, if you don’t mind.” 

The server lifted her eyebrow, “Yes ma’am, certainly. I sure hope you have a fast metabolism. Those calories can amount to extra pounds before you know it, then you’ll wish you watched your diet.” 

Sharon was much too interested in being fed to comment and once she had received her desserts, strolled back to her table. Sharon plopped down onto her seat and began eating as soon as her rear hit the chair. First went the ice cream topping the covered the pecan pie, needless to say, the pecan pie was devoured next. Sharon then lumped the German chocolate cake together with the cheesecake, failing to notice Steve talking business with a few associates from the board of trade at another table. 

Sharon shoveled the mixture into her mouth, enjoying every bite. Upon finishing her dessert, she didn’t want to waste even a crumb and proceeded to lick the plate clean. Sharon looked up, plate in hand, only to discover Steve standing above her. Sharon grinned and replied with a loud squeak, “All done!” 

Steve scratched the back of his head, “So I see.” 

Steve reclaimed his seat next to Sharon who was inspecting her gown for crumbs. Steve dipped a napkin into his glass of water and began wiping the chocolate away from Sharon’s lips, “You know what? I just arranged a game of golf with the guys for tomorrow morning, so I was wondering if you’d terribly mind it if we called it a night?” 

Sharon pouted as she discovered a bite size crumb and brought it to her lips, “Really? I was having such a good time.” 

Steve wrapped his arm around Sharon’s shoulder, his free hand caressing the back of her head, “I know you were. But I think it’s best if I get an early start in the morning. We can always pick off where we left off some other time?” 

Sharon tilted her head; “I wouldn’t want to come between you and the guys. So go ahead and play your golf and make big deals over cocktails.” 

Steve smiled; “I really appreciate it, Sharon. Thanks.” 

Sharon leaned into Steve and was about to favor him with a kiss, but as her lips were about to meet his, “Burp!” 

Steve edged backward in his seat and chuckled, “Are you okay?” 

Sharon covered her lips with her fingers, “Sorry about that. What to try again?” 

Steve slowly left his chair, “Let’s wait until I get you home and we can try a goodnight kiss at the door.”


----------



## Observer (Nov 26, 2006)

*PART FIVE: THE WAIST THICKENS *

Kathy was reaching for her second slice of pizza when Sharon arrived home from her date with Steve. More than a little curious about the events of the evening, Kathy rocked herself off the sofa and with her soft, round belly jiggling with every step, greeted her room mate, “Hey, how did it go?” 

Sharon lifted her eyebrows, a smile parting her lips while a rosy pink hue covered her cheeks, “I think it went very well.” 

Kathy motioned over to the pizza as she nibbled, “There’s plenty left, why not have a slice while you fill me in on all the details?” 

Sharon swayed her hips towards Kathy and tilted her head, “That’s very tempting but I really shouldn’t. Tonight I ate like a.....” 

Sharon stopped short of completing the sentence, unable to utter the word, &#8216;PIG’ After all, Sharon was attractive, well educated and elegant. Having a generous appetite didn’t make her a pig. 

Kathy smiled, “You ate like what?” 

Sharon shrugged her shoulders and upon removing her diamond earrings, anxiously changed the subject, “Since when do you eat pizza? I thought that wasn’t part of your diet?’ 

Kathy planted her hand on her hip and smiled, “It’s okay to break your diet every once in while, you know? It kind of relieves the stress. Any way, I lost four pounds, so I’m like, rewarding myself.” 

Sharon scratched her trim tummy as she yawned, “Keep eating pizza and you’ll pile back on the pounds.” 

Kathy took a hearty bite of pizza as she watched Sharon waddle to her room, “You’re probably right, but who gives a %$%!” 

Sharon reached her doorway and snickered, “You should!” 

Kathy followed Sharon into her room, “Aren’t you going to tell me about tonight?” 

Sharon faced the mirror while she let down her hair, “Can’t we talk tomorrow over breakfast, I’m extremely tired.” 

Kathy’s eyes grew wide, shocked to see Sharon squirm out of her expensive evening gown and dropping it to the floor. Kathy held her hand over her mouth as she chuckled, 

“Ah Miss high society, have you ever heard of something we common people use to hang clothes? They’re called hangers. I believe you might have a few in your closet.” 

Sharon paused to rub her face, then reached over and picked up her gown, only to toss it over the chair that sat besides her vanity table. Kathy shook her head, knowing full well this was unlike Sharon who usually treasured her wardrobe, “I guess that’ll do.” 

Sharon smugly glanced over at her friend before climbing into her bed and slipping under the covers. Upon wishing her roommate sweet dreams, Kathy helped herself to one last slice of pizza, putting what remained in the fridge for lunch the following day. 

THE NEXT DAY. 

Kathy had just got out of bed and entered the kitchen to start breakfast. Kathy opened the fridge and as she reached for the milk, noticed that the pizza was missing. Kathy couldn’t help to smile, “This is interesting.” 

Once Kathy poured herself a glass of milk, she wandered over to Sharon’s room where she discovered the empty pizza box laying next to Sharon’s bed. Kathy’s mouth dropped, her eyes sparkled, “Very nice.” 

Saturday was laundry day for the pair and since Kathy liked to get it done early before the laundry room became packed with other tenants, she approached Sharon to wake her. 

Kathy reached out and gently shook Sharon on the shoulder, “Hey, it’s almost nine, wanna get up so we can get our laundry done before the room fills up and we have to wait for the good machine?” 

Sharon rolled over onto her back, bringing the blanket up to her chin, “Give me another hour, okay?” 

Kathy loudly cleared her throat, “Ah, don’t think so. Tell ya what princess, I’ll start the coffee then take my shower. That’ll give you another twenty minutes.” 

Sharon tilted over onto her side, her face buried in the pillow, “You’re starting to annoy me, go away.” 

Kathy laughed as she waltzed out of the room; “I have not yet begun to annoy!” 

Sure enough, once the coffee was on and Kathy had taken her shower, Sharon was still in dreamland. Kathy folded her arms over her bust and sighed, “Don’t ruin my good mood by trying my patience. I’ll make whatever you want for breakfast if you get out of bed, now.” 

Somehow the word breakfast leaked into Sharon’s subconscious. Snapping out of her sleep, Sharon slowly slid out of bed, “You serious? You’ll make me anything I like?” 

Kathy shook her head, “That’s what I said. Though I doubt you’ll be eating much, I see you’ve had a late night snack.” 

Sharon squinted into Kathy’s direction as she covered herself up with her silk, black bathrobe, “Yeah, right. Sorry about that.” 

Sharon dutifully explained as she stretched, “I got hungry sometime around four in the morning.” 

Kathy flipped back her hair and lifted her chin; “You needn’t worry about finishing the pizza. I really don’t mind.” 

Kathy caught the sight of Sharon’s waddle while entering the kitchen and added in a cheerful tone of voice, “Anyway, I’d really hate to put back on the four pounds I lost.” 

Sharon nodded as she poured herself a cup of coffee, then took a seat at the table. Kathy decided to play Sharon along for laughs and humorously told her, “I doubt you could possibly be all that hungry , since you finished the pizza. How about just some toast?” 

Kathy was amazed to watch Sharon’s upper arms quiver ever so slightly as she stretched, revealing the tell tale signs of lost muscle tone. If that wasn’t odd enough, there was such a distinct high pitch squeak in Sharon’s voice as she mentioned that a jelly donut would be nice, that even Sharon noticed. 

Sharon jerked her head back, a startled expression upon her morning face, “What the?” 

Kathy giggled while Sharon cleared her throat, “I think your voice needs to be oiled.” 

Sharon’s voice returned to normal and with her hands on head, elbows on the table she decided on muffins with maybe a scrabble egg? 

Kathy obliged Sharon and promptly went to business with breakfast, but was interrupted by Sharon’s change in mind, “Make that two scrabble eggs!” 

Kathy shook her head, “Why not go for some bacon too?” 

Sharon blew back her bangs, nonchalantly adding, “Nah, I don’t want to make a pig out of myself.” 

Deep within Sharon’s subconscious, her inner voice convinced her otherwise. Sharon took a deep breath, unable to ignore her new found behavior, she caved in, “Yeah Kathy, some bacon would be nice.”

A few minutes later, while enjoying their breakfast, Sharon brought Kathy up to speed on Steve and the banquet. Sharon was extremely enthusiastic and though she admitted something seemed to bother Steve towards the end of the evening, they did make plans to get together next Saturday night. 

Sharon congratulated her friend for being a good sport and realizing that Steve and her were the better match. Unaware that the smile upon Kathy’s face wasn’t due to her approval or acceptance, but was on account of the way Sharon gobbled up her food and spoke with her mouth full. 

Kathy sipped her orange juice, “More power to you Sharon, I know big things are going to start happening to you.” 

Sharon grinned, her cheeks inflated from the bacon and eggs stuffed in her mouth, “Thank you.” 

Kathy leaned back in her chair; “I have to admit, that was some breakfast. I’m ready to work off the calories by doing a little laundry.” 

Sharon flexed her eyebrows; “Didn’t we just do laundry?” 

Kathy eased herself out of her chair and began to clear the table, “Ah yes, last Saturday.” 

Sharon wrapped a strand of hair around her finger, puffed up her cheeks and then sighed, “I’m still not fully awake, can’t we do laundry later?” 

Kathy playfully pulled on Sharon’s chair, causing the less than vibrant vixen to stand, “Excuse me, but unless we wash our clothes now, we’ll have to wait to use the good machines.” 

Sharon rubbed her eyes and moaned “Yeah, okay, I guess.” 

Kathy tilted her head, enjoying the sight of Sharon waddling to her room and her reply with the unmistakable sound of a high pitch squeak in her voice, “My contacts are hurting me, let me put on my glasses and then get dressed.” 

Kathy held her mouth to keep from giggling. It was so unlike Sharon to leave the house wearing her glasses, even if it was just venturing to the laundry room. 

Kathy began washing the dishes while Sharon went to get ready. Needless to say, Kathy was overjoyed at the fashion queen’s appearance. Sharon’s hair was left uncombed, leaving her ash blond mane dangling over her shoulders and her gray colored eyeglasses, though rather feminine, made her look a tad low maintenance. 

Sharon’s attire as well would give a stranger the impression that she was low key and undignified in nature.. Her light blue hooded sweatshirt was worn open, exposing her black T-shirt and her choice in slacks were simply tattered red sweats that had seen better days. 

Sharon gripped one of their several laundry bags as she yawned; “I could really use a few extra hours of sleep.” 

Kathy grabbed the other two bags of laundry and sternly replied while walking towards the door, “You can sleep the rest of the day for all I care, but let&#8216;s get a move on, I want to finish by noon.” 

Sharon shook her head, nervously asking, “Would you mind if I went to the corner store after we throw in the first load? I still have a taste for jelly donuts.” 

Kathy couldn’t help to giggle, “Be my guest.” 

Kathy did most of the work that morning and it wasn’t until the clothes needed to be folded that Sharon actually helped. Up until then, she leisurely read a gossip magazine and nibbled her way through several donuts. Sharon buzzed though the events of the previous night, though failed to bring her rampaging appetite and Steve’s attitude towards her behavior. Kathy did more than just listen to Sharon rattle on about Steve like a sixteen year old girl would about her first crush, but carefully scrutinized her actions. 

Sharon folded the clothes like a novice, yawned without having the good manners to cover her mouth and leaned up against the dryer as if she lacked even the slightest bit of energy. 

Once the laundry was completed, the girls returned to their apartment just as the phone rang. Kathy answered the phone and after a brief amount of conversation, called over to Sharon, “I think this is for you?” 

Sharon casually answered the phone, “Yes, this is Sharon.” 

The voice on the other end of the line rang out with enthusiasm, “Hello I’m Michele and I’m calling in regards to Overeaters Anonymous and I would like to offer you our free trial membership....” 

Sharon’s voice cracked as she interrupted Michele, “Pardon me, I don’t know how you got my name and number, but I don’t need overeaters anonymous!” 

Hanging up the phone, Sharon twisted her body towards Kathy, “If this is your idea of a joke, its in poor taste and not the least bit funny.” 

Kathy reassured her friend with a wily grin, “If someone is playing a practical joke on you, it isn’t me. The girl asked for you and that’s all I know.” 

Sharon looked over her glasses, “Okay, but I still don’t think it’s very funny.” 

Kathy rolled her eyes, “Stop overreacting. I’m sure it was only a mistake.” 

Sharon slowly removed her hooded sweatshirt and tossed it over a chair, “Of course it was a mistake.” 

Lifting her chin, Sharon yawned as she proceeded to her room to catch up on her sleep. 

A COUPLE OF DAYS LATER: 

Kathy arrived home from work and after looking over her mail, journeyed into the kitchen where she discovered Sharon eating simply a salad for dinner. Kathy approached the fridge and upon pouring herself a glass of milk, asked, “Just a salad tonight?” 

Sharon brought the fork to her lips as she nodded. Shutting the door of the fridge with her cushy bottom, Kathy glanced over the casually attired Sharon in a pink T-shirt and blue jeans, slowly nibbling her meal. Sharon’s hair was less wavy than usual, brushed backwards in such a way it that it illustrated her high cheekbones, though her eyeglasses removed every hint of her vanity. Kathy enjoyed a sip of milk, “Not very hungry tonight?” 

Sharon look over to Kathy, taking a fair amount of time before admitting, “I’m starving.” 

Kathy scratched her head, “Then why just a salad? I’m going to make sloppy Joe’s once I’ve changed out of my business clothes, you’re welcome to join me?” 

Sharon puffed up her cheeks and then sighed, “That sounds so good, but I have to stick with the salad.” 

Kathy moved closer to her friend, “A salad for dinner is so not you. What happen? Put on a few pounds?” 

Sharon’s glasses slid down her nose as she turned to Kathy, her blank expression revealing the truth. 

Kathy quickly pulled out a chair and took a seat opposite from Sharon. Unable to contain her happiness, Kathy loudly chimed, “How much weight did you put on?” 

Sharon pushed back her glasses; “Do you really need to be so happy about it?” 

Kathy couldn’t lie, “Yes I do! Now you’ll know how it feels to actually count calories and diet.” 

Sharon spoke as she ate, “Very funny. I only put on a few pounds, so it’s not like a big deal.” 

Kathy leaned into her chair and sipped her milk; “We’ll have more in common now. This is wild. How much do you weigh?” 

Sharon didn’t care too much for Kathy’s enthusiasm, which was reflected in her body language, arms over her bust, knees crossed, “None of your business.” 

Kathy tilted her head, a cheerful smile upon her gorgeous face, “I’ll tell you my weight if you tell me yours?” 

Sharon went back to eating her salad, coldly ignoring Kathy’s request. 

Kathy leaned towards her friend, “This morning I weighed myself and guess what?” 

Sharon looked up from her salad as Kathy continued with a bold chuckle, “I lost another four pounds!” 

Sharon scrutinized Kathy’s appearance; “You still look chubby to me.” 

Kathy playfully tapped her belly, “Yeah, but I’m finally under 175-pounds for the first time in years.” 

Sharon lifted her body out of her chair, gobbling up the remaining portion of the salad as she slowly maneuvered over to the sink. Sharon exhaled as she stretched, her glasses sliding down her nose; “I had a tough day. I’ll going to lay across the couch and watch some TV.” 

Kathy shook her head, “Well if you change your mind, I’ll have the sloppy Joe’s ready in about an hour.” 

A while later and after Kathy had changed into her sweats and made dinner, she entered the living room with a plate of sloppy Joe’s and chips. Kathy wandered over to Sharon who was sprawled over the couch, her eyes glued on the TV, “Mind moving over?” 

Sharon looked over at Kathy and sighed as she managed to bring her limp body into a sitting position, “Do you really have to eat in front of me? You know I’m dieting.” 

Kathy smiled, never thinking she would ever hear those words leave Sharon’s lips. Kathy plopped down on the sofa and took a hearty bite from the sloppy Joe, “This is outstanding, want a bite?” 

Sharon rolled her eyes, cantankerously replying, “Stop it, I’m not in the mood.” 

Kathy took another bite; “You always used to eat in front of me when I was dieting.” 

Kathy brought the flame up a notch, sarcastically adding, “The shoe doesn’t fit very well when it’s on the other foot.” 

Sharon laid her head into the cushion of the sofa and closed her eyes. Kathy tossed a few chips into her mouth, “You never told me how much you weigh?” 

Sharon folded her hands over her lap, “I really don’t know. I never weigh myself, but my clothes are tight.” 

Sharon couldn’t stand it any longer and turning to Kathy, snatched a few chips off her plate. Kathy smiled, her eyes twinkling as she encouraged her friend, “Aren’t you curious? You know where the scale is.”

Sharon took another handful of chips; “I don’t want to get into the habit of weighing myself everyday. Maybe that’s fine for girls like you and Monica, but not for me.” 

Kathy enjoyed another bite of her sandwich, “To be honest and I hate to admit it, but you don’t look like you put on any weight at all.” 

Sharon smiled, “Thanks, but I’m sure I put on a few pounds.” 

Kathy tilted her head, “You’ll never know for sure unless you weigh yourself.” 

Sharon shrugged her shoulders, “I guess?” 

Needless to say, Sharon journeyed to the bathroom and stood on the scale. Holding both her hands to her tummy, Sharon’s jaw dropped, “What the?” 

At first the scale read 130-pounds, but the numbers spun a head, 150 - 200 - 300- 350. At this point, Sharon closed her eyes and took a deep breath. Pushing back her glasses, she again examined the numbers, and though it wasn’t to her liking, Sharon’s weight was 130-pounds. The most she ever weighed. 130-pounds wasn&#8216;t all that heavy, but for Sharon who never weighed more than the mid One- Twenties, this was a lot. 

Sharon stepped off the scale in a clumsy fashion, holding onto the sink for balance. As she waddled back to the living room, she passed the kitchen and her inner voice reinforced her appetite. Her tummy let out a loud bellowing rumble as she caught the scent of the delicious sloppy Joes that Kathy made for supper. 

Sharon pushed back her hair and bit her lip while inching closer to the stove. She closed her eyes and softly sighed as she engulfed the aroma. 

“I already ate, I’m not hungry....I’m not”, Sharon tried to convince herself. However, her inner voice convinced her otherwise. 

Grabbing a plate, Sharon built herself two large sandwiches and then covered them with a generous helping of chips. Looking over her huge meal, Sharon whined to herself, “What’s the matter with me? Why am I eating like this?” 

At once her emotions calmed, for within her sub conscious she already knew the answer, “_I’m a pig.”_ 

Sharon wobbled back into the living room, her cheeks puffed outwards from the ample portion of sandwich she just stuffed into her mouth. Kathy moved over for Sharon to sit down and giggled, “I see you changed your mind?” 

Sharon spoke with her mouth full, “Yeah. Like I really care what the scale reads, I’m hungry.” 

A few hours later after Kathy had gone to bed, Sharon was still on the couch, watching TV and snacking on chips. A swimsuit commercial appeared on the screen and as Sharon caught the sight of the beautiful models she dig deep into the bag and crammed her mouth with a handful of chips, “Those girls are so skinny. I hate them.”


----------



## Observer (Nov 26, 2006)

On Sharon’s ride home for work the next day she stopped off at little diner before arriving home. Sharon couldn’t help but to feel uncomfortable eating in front of Kathy, sensing the ridicule over her sensational new appetite. Thus Sharon was at ease sitting among a group of strangers as she enjoyed a terrific meal that included a pizza burger, fries, onion rings and a large diet soft drink. 

Kathy, however, was wise to the situation, noticing the spot of cheese planted over Sharon’s top, but decided against mentioning it. However, while Kathy was making dinner for herself, she politely asked with a sugarcoated grin, “I’m making myself spaghetti, what’s on your menu for dinner? Cottage cheese with fruit?” 

Sharon released her hair from the ponytail, her mane flowing over her shoulders, “Cottage cheese, ew. I think I’ll have a salad.” 

Kathy nodded, noticing that the signature wave that once flattered Sharon’s hair was barely there at all. Kathy went to fridge and invited Sharon to some of the salad she was preparing to go with her spaghetti dinner. Sharon planted herself at the kitchen table, “That would be swell, thanks.” 

Kathy went about making dinner and as she poured herself a cup of coffee, enquired if Sharon "...would like a cup?"

Sharon shrugged her shoulders; “Milk would be nice, if it’s no bother.” 

Kathy smiled as she poured Sharon a large glass of milk, “No bother at all.” 

Kathy handed Sharon the milk, “I see your wearing your old glasses, what’s up with that?” 

Sharon took a long slug of the milk, then wiped her lips once burping, “My other glasses didn’t fit right, but these are nice.” 

Kathy shook her head, “Yeah; they really compliment the shape of your face.” 

Actually Kathy felt the old fashion eyewear didn’t really compliment Sharon at all, quite the reverse. At best the glasses made Sharon look less high maintenance, more ordinary. Kathy as well didn’t bring up the contacts, but instead changed the subject, “Steve mentioned you today.” 

Sharon beamed with happiness once she finished sipping her milk, “Really? Awesome! What did he say?” 

Kathy relinquished the details as she made the salad, “Actually, it was concerning the banquet and....” 

Sharon polished off the rest of the milk, her fingers gliding against the glass, “And what? 

Kathy began slicing a few carrots as she cautiously continued, “Don’t over react, okay? Because I used a little damage control.” 

Sharon leaned over the table, her hands on the sides of head, “What happen? I had a wonderful time. Didn’t he?” 

Kathy lifted her eyes, “He thought your behavior was, let’s say, left much to be desired. But I assured him; it was just a bad case of first date jitters.” 

Sharon’s mouth dropped wide open, “What did he say?” 

Kathy gestured with her hand for her to relax, “It’s fine. Steve said he understood and hopes to see you over the weekend.” 

Sharon let out a huge chuckle, “That’s peachy! I’ll make a better impression on a second date.” 

Kathy shook her head, a marvelous grin covering her delicate face, “Don’t I know you will.” 

It wasn’t much longer before dinner was completed and the friends enjoyed their meal together. Sharon poured on the salad dressing while she jealously watched Kathy enjoy her first bite of spaghetti. Kathy rolled her eyes, her lips parting in a half smile, “Mmmmm, this is so delicious, even though I think I went a little overboard with the meat sauce.” 

Sharon gobbled up a mouthful of the salad, her eyes zeroing in on Kathy while she nibbled on a second bite. Kathy slowly pushed back a strand of hair that floated over her cheek, then pointed to her plate, “I’d offer you some, but I don’t want you blaming me for getting fat.” 

Sharon drew a breath, “I’m not getting fat, I just put on a few pounds, that’s all.” 

Kathy nodded as she enjoyed another bite, “Sure, I understand.” 

Sharon was quick with the excuses as she shoveled the salad into her mouth, “I’m not dieting, just eating healthier and any ways chubs, I don’t really have a taste for spaghetti.” 

Kathy raised a crooked eyebrow as she pondered Sharon’s remark, _“Chubs is it? We’ll see who’ll earn that nickname in the future.” _

Sharon finished her salad in a matter of minutes and in slow motion, removed herself from the table and wandered over to the fridge where she poured herself another glass of milk, “My metabolism just needs to be jump started.” 

Sharon guzzled the milk and then burping, wiped her mouth with her wrist, “Go ahead, tubby. Eat your stupid spaghetti.”

Kathy held back her grin, fully aware that Sharon’s bad mood was the tell tale sign of her own self consciousness. Kathy continued eating as Sharon waddled off to the living room couch, knowing that the stress would only inflame her appetite and she would surely change her mind about the spaghetti. Sharon had the remote control in hand as the phone rang and she smiled at the sound of Steve’s voice. “Hi, I was thinking about you and thought I’d give you a call.” 

Sharon warmly purred, “That’s so sweet, I was thinking about you too.” 

Steve casually asked how she was and Sharon blurted out in a high pitch squeak, “I’m as happy as a pig in mud!” 

Sharon covered her face upon realizing her remark, her body sinking into the cushions. Her thoughts were plain, _“Why did I say that?” _

Sharon cleared her throat, “Um, I don’t know where that came from?” 

Steve was a bit puzzled as well, but brushed it off, “Don’t worry about it, it’s okay.” 

Deep within Sharon’s sub conscious her inner voice replied with an answer, “_Accept the fact Sharon, you’re a pig.” _

Sharon closed her eyes as she clutched her rumbling tummy, “Ah, I’m looking forward to Saturday night.” 

Steve acknowledged Sharon, “Same here, I was thinking perhaps we’ll take in that new French film over at the Fine Arts?” 

Sharon’s tummy trembled as she took a deep breath, “Yeah, I would like that, sure Steve.” 

While Steve ventured forth about having a late dinner at Harry Cary’s, an alarm went off within Sharon’s head, her inner voice sung out, “_Naturally you need to be fed, piggy.” _

Sharon jerked back her head, puffing up her cheeks, she exhaled, the voice continued, _“But that’s Saturday night, what about now?” _

Sharon looked towards the kitchen, focusing on the delicious spaghetti dinner Kathy had prepared, “I...like Harry Cary’s. I haven’t been..... there in a while.”

Steve noticed the distant sound of Sharon’s voice, “Is everything okay?” 

Sharon’s fingers slowly motioned over her tummy, “Ah yeah, um...everything is peachy.” 

Sharon then lied as her voice reached a disturbing high pitch squeak, “Kathy is calling me for dinner, could I call you back?” 

Steve laughed, “Go a head and enjoy your dinner, give me a call whenever you like.” 

Once the conversation ended, Sharon was back in the kitchen and loaded her plate full of spaghetti. Sharon pulled out her chair and upon taking her seat, sternly told Kathy, “I don’t want to hear a single sarcastic remark out of you.” 

Kathy lifted her eyes, “There’s garlic bread in the oven, help yourself.” 

The very next morning Sharon needed some coaxing from Kathy to get out of bed or she’d be late for work. Finally, once Kathy had left the apartment, Sharon emerged from her bed and wandered into the kitchen for a glass of milk. Slugging down the milk from right out of the carton, Sharon nixed the idea of her usual morning shower and after grabbing a handful of cookies went to her room to get dressed. 

It was while Sharon was fumbling through her dresser that she noticed a definite pouch to her previously flat tummy that gently pushed out over her silk panties just a smudge. Sharon took a step backwards and as her fingers pressed into the soft lining of her tummy, her once tone thighs slightly quivered as she moved. Sharon’s voice rang out in a high pitch, nasally whine, “This is getting serious.”

Opting for her cotton briefs, Sharon put on the exact same scrubs she previously wore at work the day before, not changing into another set of scrubs as was her usual routine. Sharon wasn’t the kind that wore the same uniform two days in a row. The scrubs which had fit her quite well now seemed extremely tight, especially in the thighs and waist. 

Gobbling up a cookie, she fought hard for a reason and sincerely contemplated dieting. Moving like a slug, Sharon reached her vanity mirror and barely used any cosmetics at all. She then brushed back her hair and set her hair into a ponytail, failing to notice that her ash blond hair was now a shade darker. Sharon finished off another cookie as she put on her eyeglasses. 

Tired of the way the frames would occasionally slide down her nose, Sharon paused briefly in thought, considering to apply her contacts. However, instead of going back to contacts, she decided on wearing her other pair of glasses. Sharon didn’t cotton too much to the old fashion black frames, but felt just as uneasy about having to push her glasses back all day long. Thus she settled for the black frames that brought an unpretentiousness flavor to her desirable facial features. Oddly enough as Sharon gazed upon her reflection, she felt that her appearance looked as natural as ever. 

Sharon nibbled on the remaining cookies on the way to work, then stopped for a box of donuts as she drove in. At the hospital it was business as usual, at least for the rest of the staff. Sharon wasn’t as alert nor energetic. 

Linda cordially enquired , “You don’t seem like yourself today, is everything all right?” 

Sharon shrugged her shoulders and managed to squeak, “I’m okay.” 

The unmistakable high pitch, nasal sounding voice caused Linda to ask again, “Are you sure? You sound like you have a cold.” 

Sharon cleared her throat, then grinned as she responded with her voice back to normal, “I’m fine, really.” 

Linda nodded with a grin as Monica approached the nurses station. Monica appeared especially radiant with her curly black hair nicely comb and the hint of cosmetics that added an extra touch of glamour to her cute face. Monica had taken every effort in making herself look presentable for the day and the ivory colored housedress with a green and blue floral design under her red bathrobe was a step in the right direction. 

Linda lifted her eyes and smiled at the fetching, plus size young lady, “Don’t you look nice today, Monica. I’ve read Doctor Malay’s report and you’re making progress.” 

Monica lowered her head and blushed, while Sharon rolled her eyes and thought otherwise, _“Nice, yeah right. What else could she possibly fit into except something a fat lady would wear.” _

Linda happily tapped her coffee cup and after enjoying a long sip, remarked, “It’s encouraging to see that you’re learning to accept yourself and are becoming less self conscious.” 

Monica shook her head and chuckled, “And I lost another five pounds!” 

Linda confirmed the loss in weight, “So I read. I looked over your chart this morning, congratulations.” 

Linda tilted her head, a large grin upon her face, “I was thinking about recommending you for our in-care, patient assistant program.” 

Sharon cringed as Linda relished Monica with all the details, “This program is designed to have our patients in the first stages of recovery in helping our newer patients. It’s more or less like a buddy system where you would offer your own experiences and trials. Further more, you’d help out with planning meals and all sort of little errands.” 

Monica flipped back her thick, curly mane; “I would like that, yeah, why not? I never had any kind of a career and maybe if I enjoy it, I can enter nursing school?” 

Linda shook her head, “That sounds like a plan, go for it.” 

Sharon tilted her head back and relaxed while listening to the rest of the conversation. Monica leaned towards Linda, “Would it be okay if I went downstairs to the gift shop to buy a few items? I haven’t felt this pretty in a while and I want to take advantage of my good mood.” 

Linda flexed her eyebrows, “Monica sweetie, you know the rules, patients aren’t allowed to leave the floor alone, sorry.” 

Noticing Monica’s sour expression, Linda turned around and caught the sight of Sharon at ease with her head back, eyes shut. Linda laughed, “Hey sleeping beauty, you’re not doing anything constructive, mind escorting Monica to the gift shop?” 

Sharon snapped her head back, failing to cover her mouth as she yawned, “You kidding me? I have to replace the linens, then take Mrs. Ryan for a stroll around the ward.” 

Linda stood up, “You can replace the linens later and I’ll take Mrs. Ryan for her walk.” 

Sharon awkwardly pulled herself out of her chair and then in a clumsy motion, waved Monica to follow her. At first Monica walked behind Sharon, but by the time they reached the elevators, Monica had taken the lead, leaving the sluggishly paced Sharon lagging behind. 

Monica pressed the button for the elevator as Sharon vocally surmised, “I still think there’s something wrong with that scale. No way possible you could have lost all that weight.” 

Monica brushed back her curly black mane as they entered the elevator, “Ah, nice glasses; you remind me of those girls with those big ol geometry books we used to tease in high school.” 

Sharon smiled as she glanced over Monica’s big belly nudging out of her bathrobe; “I can’t imagine you making fun of anyone in high school, not at your size.” 

Monica laughed, “I wasn’t this heavy in high school! Far from it. I was exactly like you.” 

The elevator stopped and the girls entered the lobby as Sharon asked, “Meaning what?” 

Monica paused and smiled with her chin up, “Very popular, a cheerleader, uppity, made fun of those we felt were inferior.” 

Monica’s hand gently roamed over her enormous belly, “But the people I knew fail to recognize me anymore. Even some of my best friends stopped associating with me when I got fat. I don’t like you at all, Sharon. But you have to admit; we have much in common.” 

Sharon turned away from Monica and proceeded down the hall to the gift shop, “Ah yeah, right. You only have a couple hundred pounds on me.” 

Monica was about to burst out in anger, but noticed a significant little bounce to Sharon’s behind and smiled.


----------



## Observer (Nov 26, 2006)

*PART SIX: CONFORMING TO ONE’S OWN HIDDEN DESIRES *

On Saturday evening Sharon sat on the edge of her bed, nibbling on a Milky Way candy bar while drifting off into space. The last few days had proven to be a trial for the former cheerleader and prom queen. Linda had scolded her several times due to her lackluster performance at work as if she was a novice. Linda even went so far as to threaten Sharon with placing her on the mid-night shift since her skills had sunk far below the standards she was expected to fulfill, though Linda was kind enough to give her a second chance. 

Then there was the matter of Monica who was now in the &#8216;In Care Patient Assistant Program.’ Sharon was enrolled, against her will, to teach her the ropes. Monica seemed all the more vibrant lately, especially since joining the program and losing another five pounds. This rode Sharon’s last good nerve. Sharon couldn’t stand not being the center of attention and the compliments Monica received over her vivacious appearance and attitude agitated her to no end. 

Kathy wandered into Sharon’s room to see what was holding her up, after all Steve was going to arrive in less than an hour. Sharon’s room was in complete disarray with clothes thrown all over, empty soda cans scattered around and bowls and dishes piled high on top of her vanity table, dresser and bookcase. 

It was then that Kathy took advantage of Sharon’s trance and inspected the results of her generous appetite. Sharon was at least a decent ten pounds heavier since her visit with Olga. Sharon’s body lacked muscle tone as proved by the way her thighs nudged together and the tiny roll that circled over her silk Victoria Secret panties. There was indeed a soft pouch that hindered Sharon’s once perfectly flat tummy and her breast looked quite uncomfortable in her bra. 

Kathy brought her eyes to Sharon’s beauteous face, discovering that it hardly changed at all. Sharon’s old fashion, black eyeglasses surely removed every trace of the posh elegance that once heighten her appearance. Though far from frumpy, the ordinary looking eyewear made Sharon look significantly common. 

Kathy twisted her head to gather a better look and to her surprise, there were a few changes to Sharon’s facial features after all. A few blemishes dotted her cheeks and was the tip of her nose rounding out? Yeah, it sure was! Sharon’s hair had undergone a drastic transformation as well. The once preppy, illuminating ash blond hairdo that featured a prominent wave that exposed her esthetic face had reverted back to a dull dishwater blond. Sharon’s lackluster mane brushed her shoulders much like it had no choice in its direction but down. 

Kathy broke up Sharon’s daydream with a resounding chirp, “Ah; won’t that candy bar ruin your appetite?” 

Sharon moved her head into Kathy’s direction and snap off another piece of candy, “That’s just it, Kathy. I’m always hungry.” 

Sharon’s expression revealed the constant battle she held with her will power, “The more I diet, the more I think about food.” 

Kathy took a seat next to Sharon on the bed, her hand gently resting over her shoulder, “That’s natural; it’s the first time you ever had to diet.” 

Sharon lowered her head and listened her friend, “Isn’t it about time you get ready? Steve will be here shortly.” 

Sharon looked over to her closet, responding as she took another bite, “Nothing really fits me right. I don’t have a clue what to wear?” 

Kathy hopped to her feet and moved towards the closet, “I’ll give you hand.” 

For a moment, maybe a tad longer, Kathy was going to suggest something that would draw attention to Sharon’s flabby figure. However, this was against Kathy’s better nature and she ignored the insidious thoughts. After all, it was only a matter of time before a new wardrobe would certainly be on Sharon’s agenda. 

Kathy searched though the various garments that weren’t on the floor, eventually discovering a navy blue blazer and matching black slacks, “Here, this will do.” 

Sharon eased off her bed like it was quite the effort, her little pouch jiggling over her panties. Kathy pulled back the garments out of Sharon’s reach, “Before getting dressed, I think you should do something about your hair?” 

Sharon whirled a strand of hair around her finger, “Yeah, you’re right. Lately my hair has been, like nasty. I think I need to change my brand of shampoo?” 

Kathy pointed into the direction of the bathroom, “Go a head and use my shampoo.” 

Needless to say, Sharon got ready in short order. Steve arrived a little before Sharon was ready and while waiting for her, enjoyed such an entertaining conversation with Kathy that he questioned if he was dating the right roommate. 

Sharon made sure to pull Kathy aside before leaving for her date to ask if she looked fat? Kathy was amazed that Sharon would even foster the notion of looking fat? Kathy’s reply was honest and to the point, “Nah, your clothes conceal the weight you put on very well. You look very nice.” 

Kathy could tell Sharon’s confidence was starting to vanish by her deer in the headlights expression and self-conscious whimper, “The blazer doesn’t make me look hippy?” 

Kathy laughed at the foolishness, “Not at the least!” 

On the date Sharon held back her urges at the movie theater and settled for a small box of popcorn that she shared with Steve. Though while in line at the concession stand she did have her eye on a big chocolate bar. Steve romantically wrapped his arm around Sharon’s shoulder as they viewed the film, and she leaned her body against his. Sharon nibbled on the popcorn throughout the first part of the movie, but that chocolate bar was still on her mind. Sharon sunk deeper into her seat, convincing herself that the popcorn would be enough to hold her until dinner after the movie. “I don’t want Steve to think I’m a pig?” 

There was that word again. Sharon bit her lip and focused her thoughts on the film. Some movie? What’s with all the subtitles and where’s someone I can recognize?” Sharon changed her position, her head resting on Steve’s hand; “This is the most boring piece of crap I have ever seen.” 

Sharon’s eyes grew wide as her tummy growled. Steve tightened his grip around her shoulder just as Sharon whispered into his ear, “I’m going to powder my nose.” 

A few minutes later, Sharon was at the concession stand in the lobby where she debated, “One candy bar? Who knows how long it’s going to be before we have dinner? I better get two.” 

Sure enough, Sharon bought two large candy bars and hurried off to the ladies room where she consumed them both in a matter of minutes. Sharon’s hunger was filled and she then proceeded back to her seat. Once the film was over, Steve took Sharon to Harry Cary’s for a nice dinner and all seemed well. Sharon battled her urges for a larger dinner, only to have a salad and soup. Though once dinner was over and after a short but sweet goodnight kiss at the door, Sharon made a beeline to the kitchen and let down her guard.

A month passed and arriving home from work in the late afternoon, Kathy heard the unmistakable sound of the television on and strolled into the living room. There sleeping on the couch with an open bag of M&M’s by her side was Sharon. Mouth opened, river of drool leaving her lips. Sharon’s now 145-pound body, simply dressed in a white T-shirt and gray sweats, was by now redundantly flabby. 

Her newly acquired potbelly lifted up her T-shirt, exposing the roll that was wrapped around her waist and the sweats betrayed the spongy saddlebags that covered her thighs. Sharon’s facial features had become much softer, puffy cheeks replaced her high cheekbones and her nose had filled out. There was even a modest second chin in development. 

Kathy quietly approached the slumbering Sharon and loudly cleared her throat, “Excuse me? This is not a rest home.” 

Sharon slowly open her eyes and rolled over to her side, the M&M’s spilling out of the package as she moved, “Sorry, I fell asleep watching Judge Judy.” 

Sharon’s voice now had a permanent high pitch sound that took much getting used too. Sharon sighed as she bent over to pick up the candy’s that fell on the floor, her tight T-shirt riding up her back, revealing her soft waist. 

Kathy stood with her arms over her bust and tapped her foot; “You called in to work again?” 

Sharon tossed a handful of M&M’s into her mouth, then pulled down her T-shirt that barely contained her plump tummy, “I’m sorry, I just felt blah today.” 

Kathy flexed her eyebrows, glancing over her well-fed roommate; “This is like, the second time you stayed home from work in two weeks. You’re aware rent is due, don’t expect me to pay all of it.” 

Sharon pushed back the bangs of her dingy dishwater blond hair away from her face and whined, “I said I was sorry.” 

Kathy corrected Sharon as she walked to the kitchen, “You said you were sorry for falling asleep while watching Judge Judy!” 

Sharon eased her soft, pear shaped figure off the sofa, “Well, I’m sorry for missing work too.” 

Sharon was full of excuses as she followed Kathy into the kitchen; “You don’t know what I’ve been going through at the hospital.” 

Sharon’s increasingly round bottom jiggled while she moved, “Linda has been so mean to me, she’s going to put me on the midnight shift starting next week.” 

Sharon reached the Kitchen, placing her hand under her sweats, she vigorously scratched her doughy potbelly, “And I had enough of Monica. Always throwing it up in my face about being asked out by a med student.” 

Kathy leaned up against the fridge, “Excuse me? When do medical students get to date patients?” 

Sharon tossed a few more M&M’s into her mouth, “Ah, Monica is no longer a patient. She’s now becoming a nursing assistant and is working at the hospital through her school.” 

Kathy chimed with a wide smile across her beautiful face, “Cool, good for her!” 

Sharon’s mouth dropped, “I don’t think so. She’s lost so much weight and has this, I’m so cute attitude, it’s driving me crazy.” 

Kathy giggled, “Sounds like somebody is jealous.” 

Sharon plopped her cushy butt onto a chair; “She’s still a porker, why would I be jealous of her.” 

Kathy flipped back her radiant auburn hair as she opened the fridge, “I thought you said she lost weight?” 

Sharon fed herself another handful of candy while she replied, “Well, yeah. But she’s still hefty.” 

Kathy slid her face into the fridge, searching for the milk, “Well, if an intern asked her out, then someone finds her attractive.” 

Sharon continued with her sour grapes, but was boldly interrupted by Kathy, “What happened to the milk? We had almost a full gallon last night. I’m sure of it because I had a glass before I went to bed.” 

Sharon humbly admitted to finishing the milk, “I’m sorry Kathy, I guess you’re going to have to go to the store.” 

Kathy turned to Sharon and balked on the suggestion, “No, I’m going to take a hot bath and then make myself a little dinner. You’re going to the store.” 

Sharon neatly pushed her oily looking, dishwater blond hair behind her ears, “But I’m not feeling very well, can’t you go?”

Kathy approached her roommate, “You’ve been lying around the house all day, you need a little exercise.” 

Kathy noticed the way Sharon pouted like a spoiled brat who couldn’t get her way and thus used a little motivation, “By the time you’re back, I’ll have dinner ready. So hurry up, I’m making hot dogs!” 

Sharon’s frown quickly turned into a smile, “That’s so cool! Can we have cheese dogs?” 

Kathy’s body language and tone of voice revealed who was now the dominant party in their friendship, “You can put anything on your hot dogs that you like. Now run off while I bathe.” 

Sharon didn’t even bother to change her clothes and hurried out of the apartment in her T- shirt and sweats. 

Sharon’s choice in attire didn’t exactly flatter her plump figure, exaggerating the size of the spare tire that circled her waist and her prominent potbelly that plopped downwards over the sweats, jiggling in motion. Even her once trim upper arms now appeared beefy, squeezing through the short sleeves of the T-shirt. Sharon brushed her bangs away from her glasses and proceeded to grab a shopping cart as she wobbled into the supermarket. Her gait appearing all the more clumsy due to the added weight. 

Sharon made a beeline to the milk and upon picking up a carton; she then ventured over to the cookie section and helped herself to a bag of chocolate chips. Sharon next sailed over to the candy section and snatched a few bags of M&M’s and mini Milky Way bars. Sharon couldn’t wait until she got home and burst open the bag of Milky Ways and enjoyed an ample bite out of a bar as she proceeded towards the check out line. 

Chewing loudly as she waddled, Sharon stopped in her tracks as she noticed her ex boyfriend Rod with a rather attractive young lady standing in her path. Not just any young lady, but one Rachel Brannigan. The same Rachel Brannigan who was Sharon’s chief rival in high school. 

Back in high school Rachel was a natural outgoing vixen with an ever so cute face, long, dark red hair and svelte figure. To Sharon’s disadvantage, Rachel hardly changed at all with exception to the length of her newly acquired short hairstyle. Sharon waited, pretending to look for fabric softener, hoping that they would soon leave the aisle. 

Sharon couldn’t help but to over hear the cheerful banter between Rod and Rachel and eased backwards out of the aisle, taking a different route to the check out line. Sharon could still hear the genuine happy laughter from the couple as she traveled down the next aisle over and gobbled up the remaining portion of the Milky Way bar. Rod commented to Rachel about forgetting a certain item and for her to meet him at the check out. Rachel obliged with his wishes and proceeded down the aisle towards the check out counter. 

Sharon had eventually made it to the check out line, but had to wait in line for the woman a head of her to pay for her groceries. Sharon turned to check out the headlines of a gossip magazine and discovered Rachel right behind her. Eye contact was made in lighting speed and though Sharon lowered her head and tried to turn away, Rachel gingerly asked, “Excuse me, Ma’am, you look kind of familiar, do I know you?” 

Sharon felt uncomfortable enough with the added weight, being called Ma’am at her youthful age made feel all the more frumpy. Sharon squeaked, “I don’t think so?” 

Sharon was next up in line and while paying for her groceries, Rachel surmised, “Perhaps we went to high school together?” 

Sharon grabbed hold of her groceries as she noticed Rod ambling towards her, “Ah, perhaps, I don’t know, maybe?” 

Rachel tilted her head, “I’m almost sure I know you. Where did you go to high school?” 

Ignoring Rachel’s question, Sharon fled towards the door, though she didn’t move fast enough, “Hey Rod, see that chubby chick?” 

Rod focused his attention to the plump chick leaving the supermarket, “Yeah. She looks vaguely familiar. Who is she?” 

Rachel leaned into Rod, “She wouldn’t tell me.” 

Rod shrugged his shoulders; “She kind of looked like my ex, Sharon.” 

Rachel giggled, “Stuck up Sharon? I wish. But...nah...it couldn’t be?” 

Meanwhile Kathy had finished her bath and with only a towel wrapped around her soft round body, decided to humor herself by taking to the scale. Once upon the scale, Kathy loudly giggled when the numbers settled on 160-pounds, “Outstanding!” 

Kathy felt so good about herself, she nixed her usual after work attire of sweats and put on a colorful blouse and jeans. Kathy was surely amazed, for the first time in years, she didn’t have to suck in her gut to button up her jeans. Kathy pressed on to the kitchen and prepared the hot dogs that were ready by the time Sharon strolled in. 

Kathy was seated at the kitchen table, fully aware by Sharon’s facial expression that something didn’t fare well for her roommate. Kathy piled relish on her hot dog, “Hey, what’s up?” 

Sharon limped along to the fridge and put the milk away, “Nothing, why?” 

Kathy knew Sharon wasn’t being truthful, but knew as well, she would eventually open up to her, “The hot dogs are ready, help yourself.” 

Sharon dug into the bag and pulled out another Milky Way before taking her seat, “Thanks, but I’m really not hungry.” 

Kathy nodded, taking a modest bite of her hot dog, “Hungry enough for candy though?” 

Sharon relaxed in her chair, her shoulders rolling over, “I saw Rod at the supermarket.” 

Kathy smiled, still enjoying her hot dog, “Really? What did he say?” 

Sharon spoke as she gobbled up the Milky Way, “Nothing, I didn’t acknowledge him."

Kathy curiously inquired why and Sharon squirmed in her chair, “Because I look like crap and he was with Rachel Brannigan.” 

Kathy wiped her mouth with a napkin, “Rachel huh? At least it shows Rod has good taste.” 

Sharon’s mouth dropped as she whined, “How could you say that?” 

Kathy ventured forward with Rachel’s long list of attributes, “She was on the swim team, honor roll and I heard she has a great job working at the board of health.” 

Sharon rolled her eyes, “Big deal. She was always jealous of me.” 

Kathy slowly removed herself from the table to grab another hot dog, “So why the sour grapes? Aren’t you involved with Steve?” 

Sharon quivered in her chair, “Yeah, but a girl always likes to see his ex dating someone inferior to her, not someone better.” 

Kathy’s eye grew wide, was Sharon actually suggesting she was inferior to Rachel, “You think Rachel is better than you? In what way?” 

Sharon lifted her head and stared at the ceiling, “Does that really matter?”

Kathy returned to the table, “You’re over eacting, Rod is out of the picture.” 

Sharon drew her attention back to Kathy, speaking as she chewed on a strand of hair, “Why are you dressed so nice? Going somewhere?” 

Kathy shrugged her shoulders, “No special reason. Other than the fact that I’m down to 160-pounds.” 

Sharon deeply sighed as she left the table and walked over to the stove, “Rub it in, why don’t cha.” 

Sharon began to fix herself a couple of hot dogs, covered in cheese and then upon grabbing a bag of M&M’s waddled into the living room, “You still weigh more than I do.” 

Kathy smiled while biting into the hot dogs, her eyes centered on Sharon’s inflated rear as she pondered to herself, “But not for long.”


----------



## Observer (Nov 28, 2006)

*PART SEVEN: THE RETURN OF OLGA *

“So little one, please take a seat, I’ll fetch you some cookies and, you enjoy coffee?” 

Kathy crossed her eyebrows as she entered Olga’s comfortable loft, “Thank you, please.” 

Kathy took her seat next to the fireplace and sure enough, Olga brought her a cup of coffee and a handful of cookies, “How did you know I was coming over today?” 

Olga eased her pudgy body into her antique rocker and chuckled, “It was your destiny. I can see you lost weight and your roommate? She is heavier?” 

Kathy bit into a cookie, “Yeah, I’m down to 160-pounds. Sharon has to be at least twenty-pounds heavier now, but...” 

Olga interrupted Kathy with another chuckle, “Ah, have patience my dear, she’ll become much heavier in due time. But that’s not why you’re here.” 

Olga lit a candle and watched it flicker, “This young man, you're here about him.” 

Kathy responded with a nod as she sipped her coffee. 

Olga’s eyes looked deeper into the flame, “You’re wrong, very wrong.” 

Kathy leaned in towards Olga, “Excuse me? I don’t mean to be impolite, but....” 

Olga’s grin matched the seriousness of her expression; “He is losing interest in her, ah, yes. And his mind does center on you, more often than you think.” 

Olga turned her face towards Kathy, “She is losing ambition, her self-esteem is dwindling, ah, but you need this resolved sooner?” 

Kathy bit into her cookie and explained in detail, “Yes Olga, please understand? The other day, Sharon refused to go out with Steve, because she was feeling fat. Steve told her not to worry, that he still thought she looked beautiful and that her weight doesn’t matter to him.” 

Olga shook her head as Kathy paused briefly to sip her coffee and then continued, “So if that’s the case, then I’ll never be free of Sharon.” 

Olga wiped her brow as she stopped the rocker, “Let me be boldly honest, Steve was lying to comfort the burden she has placed upon herself, her vanity is slithering away. A man like Steve sought to ease her feelings not to win her heart. He’s tired of her behavior, though can’t admit he’s no longer as fond of her.” 

Olga journeyed over to the mantle and picked up the wax pig that held Sharon’s name. Olga reclaimed her seat and politely asked Kathy to hand her the leather pouch that lay upon the coffee table besides her. 

Olga’s hand dug deep into the pouch, “I’ll speed things up, so Sharon will be out of the picture and Steve will seek your counsel through Sharon’s absence.” 

Kathy blinked, “You’re going to place a spell on Sharon that’ll send her back and live with her parents? That would be cool. She never got along with her mom because her mom felt Sharon was a little too pretentious. I can only imagine how that helps my cause?” 

Olga chuckled as she sprinkled the magic dust over the wax pig, “Ah, if that’s your wish, so be it. However, we must first have our sow fed. And where else better than a pen?” 

Kathy wasn’t quite sure what Olga meant and needed to ask, “A pen? Like a pigpen?” 

Olga smiled while rubbing the under belly of the wax pig, “All pigs have a pen, and so will she.”


----------



## Observer (Nov 28, 2006)

*PART EIGHT: FOR EVERY SOW THERE’S A PEN. *

Sharon couldn’t stand working the midnight shift at the hospital. However, Linda felt that Sharon wasn’t performing her duties up to normal standards and thus was exiled to midnights where she could labor through minimal tasks. What irked Sharon most was having to work under Catalina Washington RN. 

Catalina was a slim, vivacious African- American young lady about Sharon’s age and possessed the very same attitude that Sharon had portrayed before her figure softened to a plump 145-pounds. They barely got along back when Sharon was a size four, but now she was clearly out of her league. Sharon loathed the fact of Catalina receiving attention from the prestigious male members of the medical staff. Neither could she stand the way Catalina flaunted her trim figure every chance she got. The only thing Sharon was relieved about was that Monica was no longer in her hair because she worked days. 

Sharon’s appearance had seen better days; her dishwater blond hair looked stringy, her new lime green scrubs enhanced the size of her potbelly and a few unwanted blemishes found home on her puffy face. The midnight shift was, needless to say, extremely quiet. Sharon’s duties simply were to aid the nurse in her tasks, tend to patients when they put on the call light and check linens. 

It was a little after two in the morning and Sharon was leafing through a gossip magazine while enjoying a cola when Catalina approached her. Catalina’s short black hair was carefully styled to frame in perfection her exceptionally beautiful face and her svelte figure looked simply magnificent in her white nursing uniform. The uniform consisted of a blouse that skillfully showed off her ample bust and a just above the knee-high skirt that revealed her luscious thighs. 

Catalina raised her eyebrow and cleared her throat, “Would you mind postponing your article on Britney Spears and see what Mrs. Rook needs?” 

Sharon’s fingers ran over the side of her glass, “You’re up, can’t you do it?” 

Catalina leaned hard on hip, her curvy figure pointed in Sharon’s direction, “Who’s the RN and who is the nursing assistant?” 

Sharon folded the magazine and rolled her eyes as she staggered to her feet. Gulping down her cola in one mighty swig, Sharon used up what was left of her attitude as she walked by Catalina, “Wearing short skirts is against hospital policy.” 

Catalina’s full, lavender colored lips parted in a crooked grin as she purred, “Jealous?" 

Sharon twisted her head towards Catalina, “Of a skank like you?” 

Catalina mildly chuckled, “Yeah right.” 

Sharon slid her hand under her scrubs and scratched her cushy bottom as she wobbled down the corridor, venting her frustrations, “Who does she think she is? Treating me like I’m a second class citizen. Always giving me orders.” 

Sharon spun around, “Since when are you my boss?” 

Catalina lifted her eyebrows and sternly replied, “Since I earned a degree in nursing and you’re only a care tech.” 

Sharon placed her hands over her hips, “Kiss my ass.” 

Catalina broke out in laugher, “I would, but I don’t have all day.” 

Catalina then pointed towards Mrs. Rook’s room and Sharon, with her head lowered, shoulders rolled over, proceeded on. As she waddled into the room, Sharon flipped on the lights and announced with a long drawn out whine, “What do you want?” 

Mrs. Rook waved Sharon over, “I feel sick, sick to my stomach.” 

Sharon inched her way towards the elderly woman and as she hovered over her, Mrs. Rook sat upright and gripped her belly. 

Just as this was happening; Catalina was busy going over the charts, making notes and checking orders. The radio was set on low and all seemed calm and quiet. While Catalina reached for the next chart, static interrupted the music on the radio, every light in the hospital flickered and the vast number of computers shut down and then naturally rebooted themselves. Catalina shook off the eerie cold draft of air that seemingly appeared out of nowhere and then there was a horrible scream! 

Fast to her feet, Catalina closed the chart she was viewing and dashed down the hall to see what happened. The navy blue chart, remaining at the nurse’s station held the patient’s name, SHARON MCMAN.

Catalina barely removed herself from the nurse’s station when she spotted Sharon running towards her. Sharon’s scrubs were heavily coated with vomit, “Look what happened to me! I need a shower!” 

Catalina folded her arms over her impressive bust and tilted her head, “See what happens when you gorge yourself with food? Girl, I got to get you clean.”

Sharon sharply replied with a bewildered expression, “I didn’t do this to myself; Mrs. Rook threw up on me.” 

Catalina tightly griped Sharon’s wrist as she led her down the corridor, “Missy, you have to stop making excuses and accept you’re own mistakes. Let’s get you in the shower.” 

Sharon was tugged along toward the shower room like a little kid who had misbehaved once too often, still pleading her case, “I’ll telling you, Catalina. Mrs. Rook did this to me.” 

Though Sharon’s explanation didn’t enter into Catalina’s logic, “Please girl, stop it all ready. I’ve seen the way you devour your food.” 

Catalina entered the shower stall and turned on the water; “I’ll get you something to wear, in the mean time, be a good girl and wash real well, coz you stink.” 

Sharon slowly removed her scrubs, adding a final comment as Catalina left the room, “I take a size medium, if you can find it?” 

Sharon entered the stall and let the water splash over her plump body. Handling the soap, she began to wash, not noticing Catalina enter and then exit in a matter of seconds. Upon completing her shower, Sharon wiggled over to the towel rack and after drying herself off was startled to discover that Catalina had brought her a patient's gown rather than a new set of scrubs to wear! 

Sharon rolled her eyes as she put on the light blue gown, “Is she kidding me?” 

Sharon’s upper arms jiggled as she strained to snap the back of the gown, her plump potbelly gliding downwards, adding a circler shape to her already moderately pear shape figure. Searching the floor for her preppy style gym shoes, she happen to find a pair of fuzzy pink slippers instead and quickly fastened them to her feet before leaving the shower room and swaggering over to the nurse’s station. Sharon flipped back her moist, dishwater blond mane and then moaned, “What happened to the scrubs I asked you for?” 

Catalina lifted her eyes away from her paper work and put down her pencil, “Excuse me?” 

Sharon pinched at the fabric; “I look ridiculous in this. Bring me something uniform to wear or I’m going to call the supervisor.” 

Catalina leaned back in her chair, her demeanor displaying her significant role in patient care, “Mrs. Gomez has better things to do than listen to your whining.” 

An uncanny snort bellowed at the end of Sharon’s reply, “I’m not whining.” 

Catalina tapped her pencil on the desk, a stern look in her eyes; “I won’t tolerate any problems at this hour. Now that you’re showered and all cleaned up, go back to your room and go to sleep.” 

Sharon threw her hand against the soft layer of flab that coated her hips, “My room? Are you crazy?” 

Catalina rose to her feet, “Stop that type of talk. This is a psychological ward, that type of talk is disturbing to the other patients.” 

Sharon’s mouth dropped as she looked over her old fashion eyewear, “The other patients? Give me a break and stop messing around.” 

Catalina drew a breath; “I’m not going to deal with your flights of fantasy tonight young lady, save it for Linda in the morning. Now go back to your room.”

Nervously Sharon scratched her protruding belly, her voice cracking; “I don’t know what you’re trying to pull....” 

Sharon shifted her weight as she finished her statement with a snort, “But we both know I’m an employee...not a patient.” 

Catalina pointed towards Sharon’s wrist, “Then why are you wearing an ID bracelet?” 

Sharon blinked as she lifted her arm and saw the plastic coated bracelet that circled her wrist, “Where did this come from?” 

Catalina walked around the desk, “If you’re an employee, why are you wearing a bracelet?” 

Sharon tried to snap off the bracelet, but to no use, “Damn it Catalina. This ain’t funny!” 

Catalina slowly approached Sharon, speaking to her as if she was a simpleton, “Now young lady, since we have established that you are under our care, please be a good girl and go to bed.” 

Sharon backed away, “You know very well I ain’t a patient here.” 

Catalina’s hands slid over her narrow hips, “I have been trying my best to treat you in a respectful manner, but if you’re not going to cooperate, I’m going to have to get rough.” 

Catalina lowered her chin, “Now unless you want to spend the next few days in the penthouse, I advise you to go back to your room right now.” 

The penthouse was a special room, reserved for the most troublesome patients. Sharon began to back away from Catalina, “But I’m not a patient!” 

Catalina reached over and picked up the phone, “Have it your own way.” 

As Sharon began to leave the ward, Catalina called public safety, “Hello, this is Catalina Washington. I need help, stat. We have a code 19 on the fourth floor, psychological department.” 

Code 19 in hospital lingo meant a patient was behaving in an unruly manner. Sharon made tracks to the elevator and was met by the public safety officer, Diane Foster. Diane stood at six feet tall and weighed in at 275 - pounds. 

“Going somewhere?” Diane politely asked. 

Sharon turned towards Catalina who was coming down the hall with another nurse, Brenda Greara. Brenda was a chunky, no nonsense old school RN who didn’t play games. Nearly 50 years-old, Brenda was more energetic than some girls half her age. 

Sharon snorted loudly, “She’s making me think I’m a patient!” 

Diane shook her head, asking in a calm, monotone voice, “Are you a patient?” 

Sharon was about to reply with confidence, but her thoughts were mangled as the words left her lips, “I ain’t no patient. Catalina is being mean to me.” 

Diane was a pro in her field and was aware that a little kindness goes a long way, “Catalina is a professional caregiver. She’s here to help you. You seem like a nice girl, I’m sure there was a misunderstanding.” 

Sharon briefly closed her eyes to mend her thoughts, but she still came out sounding like an actual patient, “No, she playing a prank on me. I don’t belong here.” 

By this time Catalina had reached Sharon, who took a swing at her saying “Back off skank! Get out of here!” 

Diane quickly and forcefully pressed Sharon to the wall, “Easy miss, take a deep breath and relax.” 

Brenda took hold of Sharon’s arm as Catalina injected Sharon with a tranquilizer. Sharon fluttered her eyes, “Please...don’t let her take me back to my room.” 

Sharon couldn’t believe, what she just blurted out and tried to correct the mistake, “I meant...please don’t let her....take me...” 

Sharon’s closed her eyes, her body relaxed. Catalina with the help of Diane and Brenda escorted Sharon to the Penthouse where Sharon was placed in a bed. 

“Mind keeping an eye on my patients while I start an IV and send porky into dreamland?”, Catalina chuckled to Brenda. 

Brenda nodded, “Sure. I’ll just inform my care tech that I’ll be here for a while.” 

A few minutes later; Catalina was finished with Sharon and joined Brenda for a cup of coffee at the nurse’s station. 

“That girl’s quite a handful”, Catalina remarked as she poured low fat creamer into her brew. 

Brenda sipped her coffee, “Yeah; I don’t envy you looking after her.” 

Catalina took her seat, “Well; she’ll be easy to handle now. I’m pumping 75 CC &#8216;s of Metraxte solution through her veins as well as Pepatrol alloy for nourishment.” 

Brenda’s fingers circled her coffee cup, “Aren’t you worried about the surplus of empty calories? She’ll end up as big as a house.” 

Catalina motioned with her shoulder towards to the penthouse, “Normally I would be concerned, but with the way she puts the food away, she was already headed in that direction.”


----------



## Observer (Nov 28, 2006)

*PART NINE : SHARON’S EXPANDING ROLE *

Over the course of a two month period, Sharon roomed in the penthouse while kept under heavy sedation. Sharon was unaware of the day of the week and even the time of day. 

Lying comfortable and quiet in her bed, the television on at all hours, though what shows she was watching escaped her attention. Nourished solely through her IV, until the morning when she would eventually be fed solids. Well close enough it any way. 

Sharon sighed deeply as she caught the wonderful aroma of the choice of breakfast she was being served and quickly gobbled up the first spoonful. A large plastic bib tied around her neck, her dishwater blond hair a ratty mess. With the next spoonful came a familiar sounding voice and Sharon needed to squint for recognition. 

It was none other than Monica. A new improved Monica who was now a nurse’s aid. Monica’s curly black mane was set in a short, elegant hairstyle that clearly complimented her dazzling chubby face and her maroon colored nursing attire sincerely flattered her delightfully proportioned 225-pound figure. 

“Good morning Shari, nice to have you back to your senses”, Monica remarked in a cheerful sounding voice. 

Sharon gobbled up the next spoonful, “Monica?” 

Monica wiped away a tiny portion of Sharon’s meal that drifted downwards over her chin, “Yes, it’s Monica.” 

A puzzled expression claimed Sharon’s face as she was fed another spoonful, “What...why am I here?” 

Monica smiled; “I’m not privy to discuss a patient’s healthcare issues. You have to talk to Linda or one of the other RN’s for that information. Now hush and just enjoy your breakfast.” 

Sharon devoured another spoonful, “What is this I’m eating?” 

Monica stirred the contents of the large bowl, then explained while she continued with the feeding, “It’s a mixture of bananas and milk, with a little sugar.” 

Monica couldn’t help but chuckle, “Well, a decent amount of sugar.” 

Monica needn’t had to ask Sharon if she enjoyed the breakfast, this was surely revealed by the fashion she heartily lapped up every spoonful. Monica brushed aside Sharon’s stringy bangs away from her face while lifting another spoonful to her lips, “We’re going to have to give you a bath girlie, and I think a haircut is in order.” 

Sharon wiggled her limp body upwards as she gobbled up that spoonful, the spongy layer of fat that had coated her once trim body going without notice. Monica fed Sharon another generous helping of her bananas flavored mush as she glanced over at the IV; “I’d hate to remove the IV, so I’ll give you a sponge bath.” 

Sharon pushed her head forward to receive the next spoonful, “A sponge bath?” 

Monica nodded, “Well Shari, I can’t very well disconnect the IV, that’s where you receive most of your nourishment. Anyway, you’re still much too weak to walk, so a shower is out of the question.” 

Sharon tilted her head while Monica wiped her face; “I have such a taste for bacon and eggs.” 

Monica gently patted the side of Sharon’s face, “I’ll check with Linda and we’ll see if you can have solids. You are enjoying this, aren’t you?” 

Sharon blushed, “Yeah, it’s delicious. But I’m so hungry.” 

Monica eased herself off the chair; “I’m not surprised. You have quite the appetite.” 

Sharon’s head sunk back into her pillow while Monica momentary left the room to fetch her a sugar cookie, “Here Shari, nibble on this while I tend to another patient.” 

Monica strolled over to the door, swaying her hips, her chin lifted upwards, displaying her in control status, “I’ll be back in a few girlie and I’ll wash you up and do something about your hair.” 

Sharon spoke as she slowly consumed the cookie; “I don’t want a sponge bath.” 

Monica sternly replied, “Excuse me, but you have no say in this decision. You’re not strong enough to walk to the shower room and you really need to be washed. In case you haven’t noticed, you stink.” 

A short time later, Monica returned with a large basin filled with soapy water, a sponge, wash cloths and scissors. Monica handed Sharon another sugar cookie, then abruptly removed the covers off Sharon’s body. Monica bit her lip as she pulled Sharon upwards and removed the dirty hospital gown. 

Gently laying Sharon back into the mattress, Monica reached into the basin and squeezed most of the water out of the sponge. Sharon lowered her head to view her body for the first time in months, “This can’t be me?” 

Sharon’s once lean form had completely disappeared and was now soft, flabby and exceedingly chubby. Her big breasts sagged towards her armpits, her wide, hefty belly flourished in two sections while several large rolls circled her pudgy waist. Sharon’s expression soured as she glanced over her thick beefy thighs that quivered like jell-o when Monica pulled her over to wash her backside. Sharon’s round, ample belly plopped against the mattress as Monica rolled her onto her side and diligently washed her chunky posterior. 

Sharon’s plump upper arms wiggled while she noticed her ID bracelet wedged between the cushion of fat that covered her wrist. Monica finished washing Sharon’s backside and then rolled her onto her back and went to work on her huge tummy. The sugar cookie that brought her at ease calmed Sharon’s confusion and shock. 

Monica brought the sponge to Sharon’s stout bosom, “Girlie; you have to be a double D if not a cup size better.” 

Sharon sighed as her voice cracked, “How fat did I get?” 

Monica pushed back her radiant black mane before bringing the sponge to Sharon’s redundantly husky thighs; “I’ll check your chart and get back to you. But I’ll tell you this much, Shari. I’ll send you a box of my old clothes.” 

Sharon’s anger was soothed by her hunger, thus upon gobbling up the remaining portion of the cookie, whined, “Can’t I have more cookies?”

Monica directed Sharon’s attention to the IV, “That’s all the nourishment your going to get until lunch.” 

Sharon pouted, “But I can’t wait until then.” 

Monica brought the wash cloth to Sharon’s face, “Ah; perhaps I haven’t made myself clear. At noon I’ll feed you another bowl of crushed bananas and maybe we’ll see about a few more sugar cookies. But that’s it.”

Sharon folded her arms over her breasts, “You know I’m hungry but won’t bring me something to eat? What a bitch.” 

Monica dropped the wash cloth into the basin, “Perhaps you’re not aware porky, but you’re already receiving an ample amount of calories through your IV feeding. How fat do you want to get?” 

Sharon loudly protested, “Get the hell away from me! You’re the one who's fat!” 

Monica laid her hands on her spacious hips; “I’m not going to stand for the type of attitude, girlie.” 

Monica dashed out of the room and was back in a matter of minutes with Linda. Linda and Monica stood on opposite sides of Sharon’ bed where Monica pressed her full body weight against Sharon’s shoulders and Linda injected Sharon with a sedative. 

Linda pulled Monica aside, “She’ll be calm and manageable in a few minutes, then you can wash and trim her hair.” 

Monica nodded; “She’s extremely difficult. No wonder she’s in the pen.” 

Linda glanced over at Sharon; “She&#8216;ll no longer be so difficult after she undergoes therapy.” 

A few minutes later, Sharon was calm and well behaved. Though alert, she could barely move while her cognitive thoughts were cloudy at best. 

“What’cha doing?”, Sharon asked with a snort. 

Monica began applying the shampoo to Sharon’s stringy mane of hair; “I’m going to wash your hair, Shari. You want to look nice.” 

Sharon frowned, “I want to eat.” 

Monica couldn’t control herself and giggled, “Of course you do my little piggy.” 

Sharon closed her eyes as Monica brought the shampoo to lather, “You’re like my little sow and this is the pen where I’ll take care of you.” 

Monica proceeded to rinse Sharon’s mane, “Okay piggy, almost done.” 

Sharon twisted her face, “Don’t call me a pig no more.” 

Monica reached for a towel, “Shari, please. You wouldn’t have been admitted here if you could control your appetite. So what does that make you?” 

As Monica dried Sharon’s hair, Sharon’s anger was again replaced by her hunger and her tummy rumbled, “Please bring me something, Monica. Anything.”

Monica ignored the request as she brought a comb through Sharon’s hair. After Sharon’s hair was combed, Monica began to clip the locks; “This isn’t my area of specialty, but I think I can render your hair into an easier to manage style. We don’t want to look like a wild woman, do we?” 

Sharon noticed the shampoo bottle, a brand that she used to ridicule for being cheap, 

“What the hell did you wash my hair with? I never use that brand.” 

Monica let out a moan, “Excuse me, but you’re not one to be so pretentious. Be happy with this shampoo, it does the job.” 

Once Monica had completed this task, Sharon was given a hand mirror and was caught off guard by her reflection. Sharon’s dishwater blond hair was reduced to a simple short hairstyle that lacked body or shine, combed back with a plastic pink beret that kept her bangs in place. Her bloated cheeks was riddled with a few blemishes and her nose had become significantly broader with a ball of fat upon the tip. Sharon slowly maneuvered her hand and inspected her doughy second chin, “I barely recognize myself. How did I ever get so fat?” 

Monica checked the IV, then turned to Sharon, “Get used to it, butterball.” 

Monica gathered all the items she brought into the room, “Ah, by the way, Shari. I peaked into your chart. Your weight as of Monday was 184-pounds!” 

Sharon tightly griped her big bulging belly, “I ain’t that heavy. That’s impossible.” 

Monica grinned as she reached the door, “Hey, accept what you think is the correct number. Any way, it won’t be much longer before you wish you were in the low 180’s.” Monica cheerfully added before shutting the door, “I’ll be back for your lunchtime feeding, girlie. I have a few other patients to attend to, then Dr. Munson is taking me out for pizza.” 

Sharon rolled over onto her side, mumbling to herself; “I could really go for some pizza.” 

The days blended together as Sharon’s appetite continued to rage and so did the temper tantrums which kept her locked away in the penthouse while the IV’s were left in place. 

“That was your second bowl of bananas mush, Shari”, Monica chimed. Monica leaned over Sharon and gently wiped her mouth, “Don’t tell me you’re still hungry?” 

Sharon pushed her body upwards, her elbows digging into the mattress, “Don’t be so happy about it.” 

Monica pushed her hair behind her ears; “My shift is about over, Shari. Have a good night and we’ll pick up where we left off tomorrow.” 

Sharon cleared her throat, blurting out with a loud snort, “I want a phone, there’s no phone in here. I need to contact my family and friends!” 

Monica’s hand slid over her soft, round belly, “Sorry girlie. Patients in the pen aren’t allowed phones.” 

Sharon plopped down back into the mattress, “This is so stupid. How am I supposed to reach anyone?” 

Monica whirled a strand of hair around her finger, her other hand latched onto her belly, “Stop harping, will ya. Once you’re out of the penthouse, you’ll have a phone and be able to receive visitors.” 

Monica sarcastically replied as she patted her belly, “I’m anxious to get to the gym, so you’ll excuse me. I’m already down another dress size, but I wouldn’t expect you to notice.” 

Monica wandered over to the nurse’s station where she was greeted by Catalina, “Hey, aren’t you looking sharp!” 

Monica beamed with a wide smile, “Thanks; I’m finally closing in on my goal weight of 200-pounds.” 

Catalina squeezed Monica’s upper arm, “Congratulations!” 

After a brief moment of small talk, Catalina enquired about Monica’s day. Monica brought Catalina up to speed on a few details, then favored her with a Sharon update; “Shari is her usual self. Whining and complaining. I think we need to remove the call light, coz she had me in and out of her room so often, she wore me out.” 

Catalina chuckled, “Well; it’s not going to get any easier until she enters therapy.” 

Monica grabbed her purse, “Tell me about it.” 

Linda strolled over and joined the staff, “Well this is as good of a time as any to inform you both, starting tomorrow Sharon is granted use of the shower and needs to be weighed.” 

Monica eased her cushy duff onto the desk, “Let me guess? That’s a part of my duties?” 

Linda responded with a smile. 

MEANWHILE: 

Over the course of these several weeks, Steve’s interest in Sharon lapsed as he spent more time with Kathy during her absence. Together they frequented ballgames, enjoyed late dinners and various other activities that couples enjoyed. 

It was a known fact why Sharon was out of the picture. Though Steve felt a general amount of sympathy for Sharon who was admitted to the hospital due to her over eating and behavioral problems, such as low self-esteem, he finally realized that Kathy was the only young lady he desired and for Sharon, she was only a friend. 

Early the next morning Monica entered Sharon’s room and opened the shades to awake the sleeping patient. Sharon squinted into Monica’s direction and as Monica unhooked the IV, and brought her up on current events. 

“This is the drill, Shari. You’re going to be allowed solid food. Once breakfast is over, you’re going to follow me to the shower room where you’ll wash and then be weighed. I don’t want a word said or any difficult behavior from you, understand?” 

Sharon wiped her bangs from out of her eyes and smiled, “What’s for breakfast?” 

Monica complied with an answer; “I think its ham and eggs this morning? But, ah, you’re still going to have a bowl of that mush because it has a lot of protein.” 

Monica failed to mention that it was high in calories as well. 

Sharon’s grin brought dimples to her swollen cheeks, “I don’t mind, that bananas mush is delicious.” 

Monica reminded Sharon about the drill as she took her blood pressure and various other assorted vitals, “Remember, I expect you to behave or else you’ll be given a sedative.” 

Monica glanced over Sharon’s gown, “I think you’ll need another gown. This one smells and girlie, you’ve out grown it.” 

Sharon’s head sunk into her pillow, “Don’t remind me.” 

Breakfast was finally delivered and Sharon couldn’t be happier with her meal. After all, Monica made sure Sharon received extra portions. Sharon ravaged through her meal like a hungry sow. 

Snorting, burping and chewing loudly. Sharon consumed the scramble eggs in a matter of minutes, what didn’t enter her stomach was smeared over her face. The ham with a side order of toast was eaten next, followed by the large bowl of banana mush that Sharon had become quite fond of. Monica returned in to Sharon’s room in time to watch her polish off her large glass of milk. Monica nodded with a wide grin, “How was your breakfast, Shari?” 

Sharon exhaled, “That was so good. Think I could have lots more butter on the toast next time?” 

Monica strolled over to Sharon and turned over her covers, “Like, I don’t work in food service.” 

Sharon lowered her head while Monica helped her out of bed, “Excuse me Monica, sorry.” 

While Monica escorted Sharon out of the room, she brought it to her attention, “I prefer to be called Ms. Ginkle. I don’t want anyone to misunderstand and think we’re friends.” 

Sharon shook her head as she waddled slowly behind her care tech. 

During their travels down the hospital corridor Sharon was amazed at Monica’s popularity. Staff members and patients all seemed to know her and acknowledged her with smiles. Even the housekeepers and other members of the hospital’s support staff entertained Monica with cheerful greetings. Sharon was chiefly ignored with exception of Linda, "Hey Sharon, nice to see you up and about." 

Sharon nodded as she rubbed the back of her head, "Yes ma’am. I’m going to take a shower." 

Linda concurred with a wide grin, "Good for you." 

Sharon’s entire body wobbled as she lagged behind Monica. Her husky behind quivered, her big belly bouncing with every step she took. Finally they reached the shower room just as another care tech was leaving with a patient. 

"Monica, don’t you answer your E-mails anymore?", the smiling care tech inquired. 

Monica paused as she directed Sharon into the shower room, "Sorry; I was out late with Brad after my fitness session at the gym." 

The care tech laughed, "I’m not surprised, Brad is totally smitten with you." 

Monica stopped for a brief moment of girl talk before joining Sharon in the shower room. Monica boldly clasped Sharon’s wrist and led her to the scale, "Off with the gown; we need to weigh you in the nude." 

Sharon stopped short of stepping on the scale, "Who's Brad?" 

Monica unsnapped Sharon’s light blue hospital gown, "It’s Dr. Fairbanks to you and our relationship is none of your concern." 

Sharon pouted as the gown flowed down to her large bust, "Sorry Mon...um..Ms. Ginkle." 

Monica nodded, her hand pulling away the gown that covered Sharon’s chubby body, "Don’t be modest, Shari. Remember, I have seen you naked." 

The gown fell to the floor and Sharon cradled her big, bulging belly in her hands, her fingers sinking into the soft, spongy fat. Nervously Sharon tried to explain, "I...I’m....not used to scales. Even by chance that...I do weigh myself...I don’t like being watched." 

Monica was not in the mood for Sharon’s excuses, "I need to add your weight in your chart." 

Sharon began to whine, "But I feel so uncomfortable being weighed. Only fat girls weigh themselves." 

Monica placed her hand on Sharon’s shoulder and forcefully brought her to the scale, "Ah, Shari, newsflash. You’re fat." 

Sharon closed her eyes and bite her lip as Monica announced, "204-pounds." 

Sharon lowered her head, making eye contact with the smiling Monica, "This scale must be broken, I’m not that heavy!" 

Monica wisely ignored Sharon’s remark and snapped her fingers, "Okay, into the shower." 

Sharon waddled over to the stall, "At least I ain’t as fat as you, bitch!" 

Monica lifted her eyebrows, "Hey! Watch the language. Now lather up real good and wash off that stink while I bring you a fresh gown." 

Sharon quickly closed the curtain and let the water run over her soft, porcine body. Biting her lip, Sharon eased up against the wall and lowered herself to floor of the stall. Her knee’s pressed against her bust, her head tilted forward, Sharon’s anger sought out comfort and her tummy rumbled with hunger. The minutes escaped Sharon’s knowledge, before she was aware of the time that pasted, the shower curtain was drawn and there stood Monica towering above her, "What are you doing sitting on the floor?" 

Sharon looked upwards as Monica shut off the water; "You’ve been in here for fifteen minutes. Let’s get dressed and get you back into your room." 

Monica bent over and helped Sharon to her feet and out of the shower. Sharon spent little time drying off, anxiously asking while putting on her fresh gown, "Mind if I visit the gift shop?" 

Monica ambled around Sharon, tightly tugging on the material, closed the gown and snapped up the back, "Ah, yes. You’re not going anywhere but back to your pen." 

Sharon’s mouth dropped as she snorted, "But I want to buy some candy or chips or something! I’m hungry." 

Monica opened the door and pointed towards the long corridor, "Patients aren’t allowed off the floor and anyways, you don’t have your purse. Now please, let’s go." 

Sharon folded her arms over her bust, "Screw you." 

Monica drew a breath and cooled off her anger by reminding herself that as a professional healthcare provider, reasoning with a patient was the correct option. "Shari, your purse is locked away in public safety. You haven’t any money to purchase whatever goodies you desire, so let’s go back to your room. Any way, it’s only a mere four hours until lunch is served." 

Sharon smoothed over the creases in her gown, then lifted her head, "I’m hungry now, Monica." 

Monica failed to reply and reached over to grab Sharon’s hand. Sharon pulled her hand out of the path of Monica’s grip and then shoved Monica against the wall, "I said I was hungry!" 

A startled Monica took a few steps around Sharon, "I warned you about misbehaving." 

Sharon lowered her hands to her child baring hips, "Go to hell." 

Monica inched her way towards the door.

"Very well", she nodded, "I’ll go get Linda and we’ll see what she thinks?" 

Sharon grinned, "That’s better. Don’t forget my purse." 

Monica locked the door and was fast on her way.

Monica returned in short order with Linda who wasn’t at all happy about having her duties being interrupted. 

“I understand we have a little situation here?”, Linda seriously asked. 

Sharon rubbed her elbow, her arm resting upon her wide, flabby belly, “Yeah, Monica’s being a bitch and won’t let me go to the gift shop.” 

Linda cleared her throat while glancing over at Monica, then brought her attention back to Sharon, “I’d say Monica is correct in not letting you leave the floor. It’s against hospital policy for a patient to leave the floor.” 

Sharon was stunned, “What? Didn’t I once escort Monica to the gift shop when she was a patient?” 

Linda noticed the dampness of Sharon’s gown and brought it to Monica’s attention, “Your patient looks soaked. Next time, dry her off if she’s unable to do so herself.” 

Monica nodded as Sharon waved her arms, “Hey Linda, mind answering my question? Why was it okay for me to take Monica to the gift shop....” 

Linda sternly interrupted Sharon, “I heard you the first time. Monica already explained that patients aren’t permitted to leave the floor, especially in your case.” 

Sharon shifted her weight, her thick thighs shivering in motion, “My case? What does that mean?” 

Monica turned to Linda; “You see how unruly she is?” 

Linda shook her head, “I concur. It’ll be noted in her chart.” 

Sharon waddled her chubby body towards Linda, “Why aren’t you acknowledging my questions?” 

Linda held unto Sharon’s shoulders as Monica circled around her, “You’re a high risk patient, Sharon.” 

Monica then wrapped her arms around Sharon as Linda took hold of Sharon’s chunky upper arm and injected her with a sedative. 

“Ouch!”, Sharon loudly snorted, “What wuz that for?” 

Sharon staggered backwards, rubbing her pudgy upper arm as Linda gently explained, “Monica is a fine care tech, she doesn’t need to stand for your insensitive outbursts.” 

Sharon lost her balance and leaned up against the wall as Linda continued, “Since you cannot behave like a young lady, we’re going to put you back on the IV and keep you under heavy sedation for the rest of the day. Should you misbehave further, we’ll keep you sedated until you start receiving therapy.” 

Sharon slid downwards until her spacious behind settled on the floor, “Therapy? What kind of the...thera...therapy?” 

Sharon’s eyes fluttered as she fought to stay alert, the whole room circling around her. Linda bent over and softly lifted Sharon’s chin, “It’s something called Cognitive Reinforced Development Therapy. Dr. Malay, the whole medical staff swears it does wonders.” 

Linda waved Monica over and the nurses then brought the barely conscious Sharon back to her quarters. Sharon was out like a light by the time she was under the covers and Monica hooked her back to the IV. Once Monica was back at the nurse’s station she curiously asked Linda about the kind of therapy Sharon would be receiving. 

Linda closed Sharon’s chart and upon sipping her diet cola replied, “This type of therapy centers on a person’s perception of themselves based on pervious experiences.” 

Monica giggled, “Huh?” 

Linda tilted her head and favored the care tech in layman’s terms; “Our former prom queen will develop the traits of what she actually thinks heavy girls are like. Once she accepts this behavior, Sharon then can work on her overeating and low self-esteem.” 

Monica pulled out a chair and took a seat across from Linda, “You think she&#8216;ll eventually lose all the weight she&#8216;s put on?” 

Linda lowered her head and chuckled, “Her bikini days are history.”


----------



## Observer (Dec 2, 2006)

*PART TEN: MODIFYING SHARON *

Another week flew by, but to Sharon’s frame of mind, it was like time stood still. All she ever did was lie in bed, watch TV and eat. 

Monica made the suggestion that perhaps a few extra snacks would make Sharon a little more cooperative. Linda as well as Catalina agreed, and thus the extra food did in fact put Sharon in a much more cordial mood. A bag of chips were cradled in Sharon’s arm as she wedged a handful into her mouth between large swigs of cola. 

Another week and Sharon was now at least ten pounds heavier as her cumbersome breasts laid over her cushy, bloated belly. Her upper arms lacked even the slightest hint of muscle tone and wiggled while she squeezed another handful of chips between her lips. Sharon squinted at the TV and quickly changed the channel when Baywatch appeared on the tube. 

Shifting her chubby body towards the bedside table, Sharon reached over and grabbed the large Milky Way bar that she greedily devoured before resuming her attention to the chips. Sharon stuffed another handful into her mouth just as Monica entered the room. 

Monica strolled over to her charge, “Dinner will be served shortly, don’t eat too much, you don’t want to ruin your appetite.” 

Sharon twisted her swollen body towards the bedside table and reached for her glass of cola, “Very funny, Ms. Ginkle.” 

Monica watched Sharon guzzle away the entire contents of the glass and then heard her burp. Monica flipped back her curly black hair, “Now Shari, tomorrow morning after our usual routine of breakfast, shower and weight check, you have an appointment with Dr. Malay and you’ll start your therapy.” 

Sharon tugged at the spongy roll of fat that circled her waist, “I hope this therapy works. Look how fat I’m getting.” 

A cheery smile blossomed upon Monica’s face, “Yeah, I’ve noticed.” 

Sharon dug deep into the bag of chips; “You don’t have to be so happy about it!” 

Monica chuckled as Sharon forced another handful into her mouth, 

“Au contraire, Shari. After the way you used to continuously taunt me about my weight. I’ve been anticipating this to happen for like, forever.” 

Monica pulled over a chair and playfully tapped the bag of chips, “Please go on. Don’t let me interrupt your feeding.” 

Sharon’s expression soured, taking another handful, she snorted, “You suck”, then gobbled up the chips. 

Monica’s pattern of speech rivaled the pretentious tone that Sharon once used on her; “May I be completely honest?” 

Sharon closed the bag and folded her arms against her hefty, soft breasts. 

Monica leaned her body closer to Sharon’s bed and proceeded with a happy grin, “I didn’t have a doubt, sooner or later you would put on at least a few pounds. I thought maybe your butt would become cheekier or that you might get a tiny tummy bulge. Just enough of a gut that would hinder your flawless figure and you’d want to conceal your tummy, you know?” 

Sharon nervously scratched her big belly as Monica continued, “But all I can say is, you’ve gotten much fatter than I ever expected.” 

Sharon went back to the chips, her hunger replacing her anger, “Are you finished?” 

Sharon lobbed another handful into her mouth as Monica snapped, “Not even close. Linda always hated the way you used to flaunt you body in front of her. Couldn’t you tell how uncomfortable she felt? You’re not that dense, you were fully aware of how self-conscious you made Linda feel about her size. But this made you feel superior. Now that you’re this close to being a blimp, she’s simply ecstatic! Even the few members of the support staff that have recently seen you are hysterical about the excess weight you put on.” 

Sharon spoke as she nibbled; “You’re a liar.” 

Monica giggled, “Yeah right. Nobody was ever entertained by your materialistic attitude and uppity behavior. You were a big snob. So why wouldn’t they cheer on your weight gain? Even Catalina, who could lose a few extra pounds herself, is glad you’re just another girl she doesn’t need to compete with.” 

The door to Sharon’s room opened and wandering in was a member of the food service staff with Sharon’s dinner tray. A fetching high school age young lady whose creamy white complexion supported rosy red cheeks on her lovely face and whose radiant golden blond mane was set in a bouncy ponytail. 

Monica smiled at the food service tech while Sharon simply frowned. While holding the food tray with one hand, she reached over and motioned the over the bedside table within close quarters of Sharon with the other hand. The food service tech happily placed the food tray down and with a cheery tone announced, “Bon appétit!” 

At first Sharon rolled her eyes at the svelte food service tech that skipped out of the room, but surely smiled at the amount of food upon her tray. 

Monica removed herself from the chair, remarking to Sharon as she strolled over to inspect her dinner, “We were like that, remember?” 

Monica wrapped the plastic bib around Sharon’s neck and then uncovered the food, “Well Shari, I see you have fried chicken, mashed potatoes and gravy. A nice salad, carrots and pudding.” 

Sharon went straight for the pudding as Monica stole the salad; “I’ll take this, coz I know you’re not into eating healthy.” 

Monica returned to her seat and began to nibble on the salad; Sharon on the other hand pretty much inhaled the pudding and then greedily devoured the chicken. Sharon chopped through the chicken like a buzz saw through wood; “I don’t care if you took my salad, burp! But don’t you have some place to go?” 

Monica continued eating in a lady like fashion with tiny little nibbles; “My session at the gym doesn’t start for another couple of hours.” 

Sharon exhaled before returning to the chicken, “Why are you even here? You hate me.” 

Monica giggled, “Call it a love, hate relationship, Shari. I hate your attitude, which I call tell is slowly shrinking as you’re getting bigger, and love the fact you’re a sow.” 

Sharon finished off the chicken, then turned to the mashed potatoes; “You’re not funny.” 

Monica stretched out her legs, “It wasn’t meant to be a joke.” 

Monica placed the fork into the empty bowl and lifted her eyebrows, “Since I took your salad; I’ll make it up to you.” 

Sharon spoke with her mouth full of potatoes, “Then...you’re....leaving?” 

Monica bounced off her seat, “Shortly piggy. How about I check with food service and see if they could bring you another helping of pudding and perhaps some pie or cake or something?” 

An ample amount of gravy flowed down Sharon’s chin, “Really? You’d do that?” 

Monica smiled, “Would it make you happy?” 

Monica knew better than to ask such a dumb question, but enjoyed tightening the screws and watching the former vixen fatten herself beyond recognition. 

Sharon’s grin brought dimples to her pudgy cheeks, “Yeah, this chicken is fine, but I really prefer sweets.” 

Monica acknowledged Sharon with a nod and then was off to the food service department. Before bedtime Sharon consumed two more bowls of pudding and an assortment of donuts. Her gown was soaked with stains and so were her beddings. Like the exhausted sow she had become, Sharon was fat, lazy and content. 

At the arrival of morning, Monica made sure Sharon received a breakfast of ample proportions and then escorted the well-fed patient to the shower room. 

Sharon hobbled into the room and tossed aside her ratty looking gown before climbing aboard the scale. Sharon tightly griped her big belly with one hand, while her other hand caressed the soft surface of her round orb. 

Her doughy double chin pressed unto her neck as she squinted to read the numbers, “This is why I always hated scales; my weight is never the same”, she loudly whined. 

Monica pushed her black curly hair behind her ears before adding Sharon’s weight into her chart, “218-pounds.” 

Handing Sharon a fresh bar of soap, Monica admitted, “I never liked weighing myself either. Back in high school I avoided scales, but by the time of my senior prom I began to regularly weigh myself when I was forced to wear a panty girdle under my prom dress.” 

Monica tilted her head and smiled, “But I’m not afraid of scales now and accept my size. So what if I’m no longer a size four, I think I’m cute.” 

Sharon shook her head in agreement, her eyes wide like saucers while asking, “This therapy really helped you?” 

Monica brought Sharon’s chart against her breasts, “Nah Shari. I never had the therapy. Well not the kind that you’re going to have.” 

Monica politely encouraged Sharon into the shower stall; “We have a time limit this morning, so wash up real well while I bring you a new gown. Linda asked me to make sure you look presentable for Dr. Malay, so I’m going do something with your hair.” 

Sharon waddled into the stall, her spongy bottom wiggling over her thick thighs as Monica chimed, “Looks like someone is getting cellulite!” 

Sharon twisted her flabby body into Monica’s direction and snorted, “Just like you to ruin a perfectly nice conversation.” 

Monica jerked back her head with laughter, “Just making an observation.” 

Once Sharon’s shower was completed and she was garbbed in an overly large hospital gown that concealed her girth, Monica went to work and set Sharon’s hair. It wasn’t much in the way of style and didn’t exactly flatter the circular shape of Sharon’s face, though it looked much better then the oily mess it had been before her shower. 
Monica combed Sharon’s mane back and parting it on the side, fasten a light blue flowery design beret that kept her hair in place. For a female that could of easily once been on the cover of Vogue magazine, Sharon with her puffy, blemished coated cheeks, thick eye glasses and plump double chin, looked redundantly average. 

Monica brought a wheelchair into Sharon’s room, “Hop aboard Shari; you have a date with Dr. Malay.” 

Sharon plopped her corpulent body into the chair, “I’m so nervous about this Ms. Ginkle. What do you think is going to happen?” 

Monica shrugged her shoulders, “I’m really not sure, but I thought this out in advance.” 

Monica withdrew from her pocket a sugar cookie, “Here you go, Shari. I figured you might need this.” 

Sharon grinned as she snorted, “Just what I need, thanks.” 

Monica then proceeded down the hall with Sharon who happily nibbled on the cookie. It wasn’t long before Monica wheeled Sharon into Dr. Malay’s office. His studious office looked much like a library with walls of books and journals, a large wooden desk and a comfortable looking leather couch. 

Dr. Malay was a distinguished looking gentleman in a turtleneck sweater and white lab coat. Somewhere in his upper thirties with a neatly trimmed beard and eyeglasses. 
Dr. Malay greeted Sharon with a warm smile, “Hello Sharon, how are we this morning?” 

Sharon rocked her head before answering softly, “I guess I’m okay?” 

Dr. Malay sipped his coffee and directed Sharon to the comfortable looking leather couch, “Well, we’ll see if we can improve on your mood.” 

Sharon removed herself from the wheelchair and wobbled over to the couch and with her hands over her wide belly, stretched out and relaxed across the couch. 

Dr. Malay pulled up his chair next to Sharon, “If it’s okay with you, Monica is going to join us during this session.” 

Sharon simply nodded as Dr. Malay gently squeezed her upper arm and then injected her with a sedative; “This will help you relax, Sharon. Take deep breath’s and close your eyes and count backwards from twenty-five.” 

Sharon followed Dr. Malay’s orders and upon reaching nine, began to drift off into a semi-trance like state. 

Dr. Malay grabbed his notebook and in a calm, cordial voice proceeded with his questions, “Sharon, you have an emotional disorder that causes you to binge. Before we work on your overeating we must first help you to accept yourself. Do you understand?” 

Sharon shook her head while Dr. Malay continued in his dry monotone voice, “Were you ever on any kind of strict diets or extreme fitness schedule to remain slender?” 

Sharon stared up at the ceiling, “Never, I could always eat whatever I wanted and my only kind of exercise was playing sports and.....” 

Sharon stopped, a frown upon her pudgy face, causing Dr. Malay to encourage her to continue. 

Sharon puffed up her already swollen cheeks and exhaled, “When I was a cheerleader, I used to work out with the other girls.” 

Dr. Malay nodded, “I suppose being a cheerleader was the height of your social status. Would it be correct to assume you were very popular?” 

Sharon hand’s rubbed her spongy, wide belly in a circular motion, revealing her nervousness, “Yeah, I was popular.” 

Dr. Malay rubbed his chin, “Tell me Sharon, would you be as popular in school had you been like you are today?” 

Sharon bit her lip, “Never. The only fat girl I ever associated with back then was my best friend, Kathy. In my clique, we were careful not to associate with those we felt were inferior.” 

Dr. Malay nodded, “So you would have been inferior? Rejected by the popular students and just an ordinary girl?” 

Sharon simply nodded. 

Dr. Malay cleared his throat, then sipped his coffee before changing streams and digging further into Sharon’s past, “Your mother, was she supported of your popularity?” 

Sharon wound a strand of hair around her finger, “Sort of. She couldn’t fathom my pursuit in perfection, made fun of me.” 

Dr. Malay insisted for Sharon to elaborate and she did, snorting in between breaths, “She used to say, the walls in my room should be covered with mirrors. I was so self absorbed with my appearance.” 

Dr. Malay nodded; “Your appearance meant a great deal to you, though your mother couldn’t understand your vanity.” 

The session dragged on for nearly an hour with Dr. Malay asking question after question. As Sharon became unraveled, her appetite soared. Clutching her tummy, Sharon whined, “Enough with the questions, I’m getting hungry.” 

Dr. Malay laid down his pen, “Very well, Sharon. You did excellent. We have established enough background to start therapy tomorrow.”

Sharon’s therapy with Dr. Malay stretched from weeks into months as she slowly fattened into a barely recognizable version of her former self. 

It was now a full six months since Sharon was admitted to the hospital and Monica entered her room the morning she was being released. 

Monica had reached her goal weight of 200-pounds and though a pound or so did manage to sneak back, she looked the absolute vision of beauty in her teal color uniform and curly black hair framing her lovely face. 

“You needn’t shower if you don’t want to”, Monica smiled as she looked down at her charge wolfing down the scrambled eggs with heavily buttered slices of toast. . 

Sharon paused with the spoon an inch away from her lips, “Nah; I really don’t feel like it.” 

Sharon shoveled up the eggs and then went to work on the bacon while Monica laid out the clothes for Sharon’s journey home. 

Sharon was very close to the 300-pound range by now, but as sloppy as she appeared, looked much heavier. Her dishwater blond hair was combed behind her ears, tangled and ratty, it accented the circular shape of her face and exposed her spongy double chin. 

Her upper arms jiggled as she reached for her milk, a loud burp followed a long sip. Monica spun around and flipped her hair over her shoulders, “Once you’ve finished eating, Shari, get dressed. Your mom will be here shortly to take you home.” 

Nibbling the bacon with her fingers, Sharon tilted her head, exaggerating the width of her extra chin, “I really wish I could just return to my apartment with Kathy.”

Monica folded her arms over her amply endowed bust, “Linda has already explained why it’s best that you stay with your family for a while, I don’t have the patience to run through the details.” 

It was fact Sharon had to accept, willing or not. It was decided by Dr. Malay that Sharon was not yet ready to go back to work, thus easing the burden of rent, thought it better that Sharon returned to her family home until Sharon was able to hold down a full time job. 

Any way, Kathy was doing just fine without a roommate now, since gathering a lofty position at the board of trade. Sharon polished off the bacon then went to work on a sizable portion of pancakes as Monica wandered out of the room. 

A short time later, just as Sharon had finished consuming a large enough breakfast that could have fed two people, Linda entered her quarters. 

Holding her clipboard, Linda pulled up a chair and sat along side of Sharon, who was picking the crumbs off her hospital gown, “I need to run a few things by you before you’re discharged from the hospital.” 

Sharon nodded as Linda ran through a list of items for Sharon’s benefit, “Remember that you’re still under doctor’s care and you’ve to make an appointment with Dr. Malay for next week. Here’s the number for Overeaters Anonymous. Call them as soon as you can. As soon as Dr. Malay feels you’re able to return to work, call human resources and they’ll fill you in on all the details.” 

Sharon fed the last crumb into her mouth, “You think I’ll get my old job back here?” 

Linda shrugged her shoulders, “You still are a nursing assistant, but I think they’ll offer you whatever position is available at the time?” 

Upon asking if Sharon had any more questions, Linda then stood up and motioned over to the garments on the chair, “Do you need help getting dressed?” 

Sharon briefly spaced out before replying with a snort, “Nah; I’ll be all right.” 

Linda strolled towards the doorway, “Okay missy, then I’ll send your mom into your room as soon as she arrives.” 

Once Linda was out of the room, Sharon eased her 292-pound body out of bed and discarded her soiled hospital gown. 

Sighing deeply, Sharon adjusted her bra that cradled her broad, pulpy breasts then likewise attuned her plain looking cotton underwear that stretched over her large belly, causing the thick roll of flab that coated her waist to leak over. The garment that Monica had left for Sharon to wear was a mature looking housedress, brightly colored in black and green stripes over a field of yellow. The tight ruffle sleeves exposed Sharon’s chunky upper arms and she needed to tug the dress downward for it to flow over her generously wide hips. 

Though extremely pear shaped, the fabric displayed the distinct circular shape of her soft, large belly and equally as large bubble butt that sailed into the air over her bloated thunder thighs. Sharon eased onto a chair and drew a breath before putting on her pink plastic flip-flops that looked beyond cheap. 

Anxious to leave, Sharon broke into a sweat as she devoured a few Milky Way bars. “What will Kathy think of me? Steve too? When will I be able to get back to work? Will I ever be slender again?" 

All these thoughts were soon interrupted by her inner voice. “What will mom be making for dinner tonight? Maybe we can pick up some cheeseburgers on the way home? I hope we still have cable?” 

Sharon watched as the door to her room opened and in walked her mother, Claire. The 45-year old Claire Mcmon was a fetching woman with natural wavy brown hair set in a short mature hairstyle and classy gold frame glasses that decorated her simply gorgeous face. A plump 160-pounds, Claire’s figure looked redundantly magnificent in a peach color blazer and matching skirt. 

A part time legal secretary, Claire had left work early to pick up her daughter. Claire’s happy smile was replaced by a perplexing stare as Sharon staggered to her feet and then wobbled over to her. Claire was warned in advance about the tremendous amount of weight Sharon put on. Still, though as she hugged her daughter, she rolled her eyes in disbelief. 

“Are you under any medications?”, Claire curiously asked. 

Sharon broke away from the embrace and paused to think, “Nah, mom. Nothing.” 

Claire took her daughter by the hand as they walked down the corridor, she noticed Monica at the nurses station. Claire grinned at Monica, then softly whispered to Sharon, “That’s an attractive plus size girl, maybe she can give you some pointers?” 

Sharon blinked, “Ah, don’t think so. I’m way prettier than she is.” 

Claire led Sharon towards the elevator, sparing Sharon her opinion that Monica looked rather cute compared to Sharon’s slipshod appearance.

Once in the car Claire informed Sharon, “We moved your brother out of your old room and it’s yours as long as you like. Sandra is away at school and Karen is barely at home now that she has a full time job and quite the social schedule.” 

Sharon pulled the seat belt across her enormous belly, struggling to snap it together she sighed, “How did I ever get this fat?” 

Claire turned to her daughter; “I had a long talk with Dr. Malay. Among the things he told me was, that you need to accept yourself for who you are now, not to dwell on whom you were.” 

Claire added as she pulled the car out of the parking lot, “Maybe if you weren’t so vain in the first place, this wouldn’t be so difficult.” 

Sharon was about to lash out at her mom, but her temper was resurfaced in hunger. Sharon’s tummy roared as she whined, “Stop it mom! Think we can stop off for some fast food on the way home?” 

Claire rocked her head while merging into traffic, “I guess?”


----------



## Observer (Dec 2, 2006)

*PART ELEVEN: A DIFFERENT VERSION OF SHARON *

Kathy had just arrived home and once removing her bright red blazer, checked her answering machine. Among a long list of messages from business associates and friends was a brief message from Claire. 

Claire’s weary sounding voice was over rung with stress, “Hello Kathy, I don’t know if you remember me? I’m Sharon’s mother, Claire. I really don’t mean to bother you, but it’s crucial that I speak with you as soon as possible in regard to Sharon. Thank you.” 

Over the course of these six months, Kathy had sailed high into the upper range of popularity. Not only in business where she acquired a prominent role at the board of trade, but also on a personal level, where she made many friends, was exclusively courting Steve and had willowed down to 147-pounds. 

Kathy was wearing her auburn hair much longer these days, it rolled down her shoulders, stopping midway down her back, rendering the perfect frame to her lovely face. Her figure had become closer to hourglass than ever before, much of the sand settling on her behind and thighs, looking delicious in anything she wore. 

Kathy took a quick shower, than after calling back a few friends, dialed Sharon’s mom. Kathy stretched out over the couch and listened while Claire did most of the talking. 

“I’m so happy you called!”, the first words out of Claire’s mouth, “Sharon has been home from the hospital for nearly a month and I’m at my wit’s end. I don’t know what to do with her?” 

Kathy closed her eyes and sighed, “Oh right. Sorry, I kind of lost track of time. I’ve been so busy.” 

Claire emotionally spoke between short breaths, “I’m afraid I’m about ready to explode, I’m that flustered. Sharon never leaves her room, except for dinner, ignores the chores and I mean, just helping around the house.....” 

Kathy scratched her small protruding belly, wondering to herself, _“I really don’t have time for this. Why is she bothering me?” _

Kathy half-heartedly answered Claire, “Why not call Sharon’s doctor? I think he would know how to deal with your daughter better than me?” 

Claire quickly replied, “Yes, Kathy. I did.” 

Kathy glanced over her sharply colored pink toenails and as she pondered a different color, blurted out, “Then follow his suggestions.” 

Claire chimed, “Matter of fact, Kathy, I have. That’s why I called you.” 

Kathy’s twisted expression spoke volumes, but before she could comment, the conversation was interrupted by Claire yelling at Sharon, “Put that away this instant young lady! This is the second time I told you, the ham is for dinner tonight!” 

Kathy opened her eyes, her mouth dropped as she listened on to Claire’s complaining, “Yeah, finish the donuts, see if I care. If you’re happy being a blimp, it’s fine with me.” 

Kathy sat upright; tilting her head as Claire directed the conversation back to her, “Sorry about that. See what I’m going through. I thought Sharon was a tough one to handle back in high school. Now she’s simply dreadful, she’s like a fat, lazy sow.” 

Fat, lazy sow. 

Those words sunk deep under Kathy’s skin. Like a sucker punch from out of the blue, Kathy felt the jab. This was her doing. Sharon had become a sow because of her. 

Kathy’s voiced shivered, “Ah, Sharon’s doctor advised you to call me?” 

Claire concurred, “Dr. Malay asked me to contact one of Sharon’s friends. You’re the only one I could think of. Most girls her own age used to hate her, you know? Because of her uppity attitude and good looks.” 

An uncomfortable chuckle left Claire’s lips as she proceeded; “They would all love to get a peek at Sharon now. She’s gotten so fat; she’s wearing my sister in laws’ clothes because none of her things even come close to fitting her.” 

Kathy questioned Claire; “Dr. Malay would like me to visit Sharon?” 

Claire ran through the details, “He feels that if Sharon made contact with some of her better friends, perhaps it would get her back into the swing of things? It’s either that or back in the hospital.” 

Kathy exhaled before she agreed, “Sure Claire. I’ll rearrange me schedule and visit Sharon this Saturday.” 

Claire cheerfully remarked, “Thanks a bunch, Kathy. I really appreciate it and I know Sharon will....” 

Again Claire was interrupted by Sharon waddling into the kitchen, “Excuse me young lady, take it easy with the milk.” 

The absence of Sharon’s influence had left Kathy a much more confidant, if not a more desirable young lady. It was a confident, in control of her life if somewhat conflicted Kathy that went to visit that day. 

Looking the part of hew new self and elegantly dressed in a red silk blouse and white skirt, Kathy strolled into Sharon’s room with her head held high, shoulders back. 

Sharon’s room was very much unbecoming, a mangy, inhospitable environment cluttered in filth. Dirty dishes, empty bowls and clothes spun around. Kathy’s eyes zeroed in on Sharon, lying across the bed; her stained nightgown soaked in sweat, crumbs and candies wrappers besides her. Sharon had become a sow. 

Eye contact was made and before a single word was uttered, each scrutinized the other. A wave of envy ripped through Sharon as she glance over the refined version of the girl next door Kathy had become. Kathy froze in her steps, straining her vision, consuming all of Sharon’s girth. 

Sharon had managed to sneak up to 321-pounds since leaving the hospital and her bloated body sank deep into the mattress. Her circular shaped face held rubbery chipmunk like cheeks that were coated with a decent amount of acne, her nose had expanded in width and her doughy double chin was extremely thick. Sharon’s uncombed, dishwater blond hair appeared greasy and just curved over her wide shoulders. 

Kathy took a step closer to Sharon as she snapped off a generous chunk of her Milky Way bar, “It’s been a while.” 

Kathy was unsure of what to say and searched for the right words as she caught sight of Sharon’s flabby body. The cotton nightgown was of the matronly variety, red and black checkered, white ruffle collar and sleeves, fitting for a woman in her advance years, not a young chick that should be in the scheme of things. 

It looked terrible on Sharon. Besides its old lady style, it barely fit, revealing her husky upper arms, huge bust and big belly, caught in two sections in an unflattering manner. Sharon’s waist was exceedingly pudgy with large love handles that floated down to her spacious hips. Sharon tore away another chunk of candy, “I can see, you’ve been well.” 

Kathy shook her head as Sharon pushed herself off the mattress. Sharon’s belly jiggled as reached over to her liter of Pepsi and took a mighty swig. Sharon waddled over to Kathy and upon a short embrace, smiled, “I’ve been thinking about you.” 

Sharon felt unusually soft, her entire body heavily coated by a spongy layer of fat. Kathy took notice of the rest of Sharon’s body. How the lower half was much larger then the top half, rendering her a broad pear shaped figure with an enormous bubble butt and gigantic thighs. 

Kathy’s grinned, nervously inquiring, “How so?” 

Sharon gobbled up the remaining portion of her candy bar, snorting as she spoke, “Generally, missing you, I guess. Then there’s Steve.” 

Kathy looked for a place to sit, but the room was in such disarray, gave up the search, “Ah, what about Steve?” 

Sharon yawned in such a way that it exaggerated the length of her double chin, “Looking at you, I now know for sure, you’re the right one for him. I’m out of his league.” 

Kathy’s hand skimmed across Sharon’s fat upper arm, thinking to herself, “_No kidding”, _ Aloud she boldly admitted, “I’m sorry you didn&#8216;t hear about this sooner, Steve and me have been going steady for months.” 

It didn’t matter to Sharon any longer; she had other concerns, “Good for you. Want to order a pizza?” 

Kathy couldn’t help but chuckled, “Pizza does sound good, but ah, I’ll take a rain check, okay?” 

Sharon glimpsed over the gorgeous looking Kathy, “I guess pizza ain’t on your menu any more?” 

Kathy rocked her head, “Occasionally I’ll treat myself to pizza, but I have a dinner party tonight and don’t want to spoil my appetite.” 

Sharon snorted; “You’re such a social animal these day.” 

Kathy smiled as she bragged, “My schedule is so full, I rarely have free time for myself.” 

Sharon wobbled over to a chair and upon removing the various garments that laid upon it, cordially invited Kathy to take a seat. Kathy lifted her eyebrows, “Thanks Sharon, but I need to run out to the mall, so I can’t stay very long.”

Sharon rocked the bed as she climbed unto the mattress, “Yeah Kathy, I understand.” 

Kathy felt quite uneasy around the overly fed Sharon, nervously scratching her elbow, she tilted her head and half grinned, “Ah, your mom told me that you’ve been wearing your aunt’s clothes?” 

Sharon wiped her stringy bangs away from her eyes and shook her head, “Yeah, I guess I’m getting payback for all those years I made fun of her weight coz I’m now wearing her old clothes.” 

Kathy parked her lofty behind upon the chair that Sharon had arranged. Though Kathy had reservations about being seen in public with the ultra frumpy, incomparably fat Sharon, her guilty conscience led her to suggest, “Perhaps tomorrow afternoon we could embark on a little shopping excursion? You know? Pick up some clothes in your age range?” 

Sharon was redundantly much heavier than Kathy had ever been, but as chunky as she was, at least Kathy had worn items that were in style for her age. However, Sharon was now convinced, females her size weren’t concerned with style but wore whatever was available. 

“My aunt sent me over a wide variety of housedresses. I can fit into most of them,” Sharon casually grinned. 

Kathy flexed her eyebrows, “Yeah, so I see. But why look like an old maid when I’m sure we can find you some nice outfits?” 

Sharon whined as she labored deep with excuses, forcing Kathy to interrupt her, “Stop it already, you’re giving me headache.” 

Sharon jerked back her head, realizing that Kathy was now the dominant member of the friendship. Why not? Kathy was now elegant and beautiful. She was just a sow. 

Kathy cleared her throat, “Would you venture out with me tomorrow if I flipped for lunch?” 

Kathy was aware of what strings to pull and Sharon obliged, “Could we get pizza?” 

Kathy nodded her head, “Sure, pizza is fine. But I want you bathed and ready to leave by noon, understand?” 

Sharon bit her lip, “I can’t promise.” 

Kathy stood up and leaned over her friend, “How often have you left the house since you arrived home from the hospital?” 

Sharon squinted, “Ah; I went for a drive with my dad for Chinese food.” 

Kathy flung her luscious mane over her shoulder, “That’s not what I meant. Listen Shari; tomorrow we’re going to spend the entire afternoon together. Any way, I suspect your mom would appreciate it if you went out and enjoyed yourself. You used to love to shop, remember?” 

Sharon folded her arms over her expansive bust and sighed, “Yeah, but now that I got fat, why bother?” 

Kathy made tracks to the door, “Be ready tomorrow, no excuses!”

The next day it took a tremendous amount of coaxing from Sharon’s mom and Kathy to get her out of the house. Eventually the pair won Sharon over and the journey to the mall was in progress. 

Kathy was modestly dressed in a T-shirt and jeans; Sharon on the other hand was clad in her aunt’s dowdy looking housedress that did a poor job of concealing her girth. 
Even Sharon’s hair had seen better days, just combed back and lacking the once prominent shine it once displayed.

Kathy discovered that shopping with Sharon was a horrible chore. First off, all the stylish boutiques were out of the question and Sharon’s constant whining about her size eventually wore out Kathy’s outgoing charm. 

“I was in a good mood up until five minutes ago”, Kathy chided her plus size companion, 

“Now what’s wrong with this blouse?” Sharon snapped off a huge chunk of the cookie she was snacking on, “It’s much too fancy for me.” 

A young saleslady approached the pair, smugly remarking, “We don’t allow food in the shop, please take it outside.” 

Kathy rolled her eyes, “Won’t the endless munching ruin your appetite? We’re supposed to have pizza.” 

Sharon lobbed the rest of the cookie into her mouth as Kathy led the way out of the store, 

“Have you even called Overeater Anonymous yet?” 

Sharon fumbled through her purse, “I thought I had another cookie?” 

Kathy paused briefly to fawn over her appearance in the store window, “If you’re that hungry, then we might as well stop for lunch now.” 

Sharon shook her head; her doughy double chin expanding as she smiled, “That’s the first sensible suggestion you made all day.” 

The pair wandered through the parking lot, Kathy several steps a head of Sharon who waddled behind, “About Overeaters Anonymous, weren’t you suppose to call them?” 

Sharon was lost in the illusion, it was her nature to overindulge and still didn’t think her eating habits were abnormal, “Since when do I overeat?” 

A while later the friends arrived at one of Chicago’s finest pizza palaces located on Rush and Ontario. Their waitress was a skinny, college age gal with short black hair and preppy attitude, “Hey ladies, I’m Briana, would you like to start off with something from the bar?” 

Kathy nooded her head as she picked up the menu, “Yes please. How about a couple of diet cola’s?” 

The bubbly voiced Briana replied, “Got’cha, be right back!” 

Sharon whirled a strand of hair around her stubby finger, “What’s the deal with you ordering for me? I’m not your date and diet cola sucks.” 

Kathy, shoulders rolled over, eyes glued to the menu, remarked in a soft, stern tone, “Regular cola is full of sugar, you really need to start watching the calories.” 

Sharon eased back into her seat and proceeded to adjust her bra, “Don’t be so smug coz you’re smaller than me, if I wanted diet cola, I would have ordered diet cola.” 

Kathy lifted her eyes away from the menu, “I was thinking we could have...” 

Kathy’s eyes grew wide as she witnessed Sharon shifting her breasts with her hands, “Hey, don’t do that out in public, go to the ladies room.” 

Sharon reached over and grabbed a breadstick; “I’m okay now. So you were saying?” 

Kathy folded the menu, “Ah, want to split a chicken and pineapple pizza?” 

Sharon snapped off a sizable portion of the breadstick between her lips, “What’s wrong with old fashion sausage pizza?” 

“Nothing”, Kathy smiled, “but why not eat healthier for a change?” 

Sharon gobbled up the rest of the breadstick, “Don’t do that to me, okay?” 

Kathy questioned what she meant by that and Sharon obliged her with an explanation, “Giving me attitude, like since you’re prettier than me, you know better.” 

Kathy tilted her head and grinned, “You think I’m pretty?” 

Sharon snorted, “Now you’re fishing for compliments? Yes Kathy, you’re pretty, much prettier than me.” 

As Kathy told Sharon to calm down, Briana returned and chirped, “I can see you two are in the middle of something, I’ll come back in five minutes.” 

Kathy leaned towards Briana, “That won’t be necessary, we’ll have a medium sausage pizza.” 

However, Sharon made a slight correction, “Make that a large, deep-dish sausage pizza with extra sausage and if you don’t mind, bring me regular cola?” 

Briana wrote down the order and with a tilt of the head and a half grin, replied, “All right, I’ll be right back with the cola.” 

Glancing over Briana’s svelte form as she walked away, Sharon grumbled, “That stick chick is so smug.” 

Kathy sat back and had a flashback in her mind to Sharon’s slimmer days. Sharon noticed the broad smile upon Kathy’s attractive face, “What are you thinking about?” 

Kathy chuckled, “I don’t mean to be rude, Shari. But you once were much like that young lady, what a difference?” 

Sharon grabbed another breadstick, biting into it with a sour expression, “Like I really care, big deal.” 

Kathy might have felt a little bad about the enormous amount of weight that Sharon put on due to the spell. However, she couldn’t deny the fact, she couldn’t be happier now that she was the attractive, popular one and Sharon was the frumpy, fat friend. A little while later, while Kathy was glossing over the details of her high profile job, Briana arrived with the pizza. Sharon asked for another cola and Briana removed the empty glass from the table, “Sure thing, enjoy the pizza!” 

Sharon greedily devoured her first slice, “Those preppy chicks get under my skin in a bad way, she’s especially smug.” 

Kathy placed a slice on her plate and in a polite, lady like fashion, ate her pizza with a fork, “I don’t think she’s smug.” 

Sharon sighed, speaking as she continued to nibble, “You wouldn’t.” 

As the ladies partook in their meal, Sharon ate with her usual gusto! She took large bites, talked with her mouth full, burped between slices and made loud noise as she ate. 

Once the meal was over, Kathy had two slices of pizza compared to the six slices that Sharon gobbled up like a pig. Wiping her lips with a napkin, Kathy watched as Sharon strained her big, flabby body out of her seat. Sharon sighed as she twisted her body out from the booth, “Why don’t they make these wider?”

Guzzling down the remainder of her cola, Sharon burped, then chuckled, “I need to use the bathroom, be a friend and order me another cola?” 

Kathy replied with a swift nod and Sharon waddled over to the ladies room. Kathy watched as Sharon wobbled down to the ladies room, her hefty derriere bouncing with every step. 

Off in the corner stood Briana and a few other members of the staff, cluttering together, they giggled and laughed, one made a cheap comment about Sharon’s size and Kathy dropped her head. Kathy realized, had she not known Sharon, she would have been making sport of her as well. 

Kathy blew the bangs away from her eyes and sighed while lifting her soft drink to her lips. Once she took a modest sip, Kathy’s eyes zeroed towards the door, there stood Rachel with a group of friends waiting for a table. 

Rachel’s crew were almost carbon copies of each other, slim with long hair and scantly clad in shorts and either halter-tops or T -shirts. 

Rachel’s attire consisted of a Chicago White Sox halter top and khaki shorts, looking much like the type of girl who was into athletics. Kathy sunk into her seat as Briana brought Sharon’s cola, “Anything the matter?” 

Kathy looked up at Briana, “Ah, no. Can I have the check please?” 

Kathy was aware that if Rachel ran into Sharon, the damage to her ego could be beyond repair. 

Briana slid the check on the table, “Here ya go, I’ll be back shortly.” 

Kathy dug into her purse, “Wait a second”, and handed Briana a pair of twenties.

“Keep the change,” she said, alhough it was too late, for Rachel had indeed spotted her. 

Rachel waltz over to Kathy’s both, a wide smile on her glamorous face, “Hey Kathy, what’s up?” 

Kathy glanced towards the ladies room, “Oh just enjoying a little pizza with a friend. What’s up with you?” 

Rachel flung back her thick, gorgeous mane, “Just got through with some softball at Lincoln Park and Jenny insisted we grab a few beers and a little pizza.” 

Kathy drew her eyes over to Rachel, “Ah, that’s nice.” 

Rachel shook her head, “Yeah, it was no contest.” 

Rachel laughed while she teetered, her hands upon her narrow waist; “We are the champions of Lincoln Park, yahoo!” 

Regaining her composure, Rachel leaned over and with a wide grin asked, “Whose your friend? It’s a guy right?” 

Kathy’s finger’s circled the edge of her glass, “Um, actually it’s a business companion, nobody you would know.” 

Kathy lifted her eyes into direction of the ladies room; “I don’t want to keep you from your friends.” 

Rachel couldn’t take the hint and continued to shoot the breeze, in a flattering form, “You really changed a lot since high school, you really look great.” 

Kathy was amazed by the compliment. After all back in high school Rachel rarely spoke to her. Kathy removed her eyes from the ladies room, thanking Rachel for the compliment and then speaking about herself in the highest regards, she failed to notice Sharon waddling towards her.

Kathy eased into the soft cushions of the booth, easily soaking in the flattery, “Yeah; I haven’t weighed this much since like, seventh grade, amazing huh?” 

Rachel grinned, “Yeah, it is amazing, bet you have plenty of male admirers?” 

Kathy flung back her mane, “I get asked out all the time now, but I have a steady guy.” 

Rachel politely asked, “Did you join a health club or what?” 

Kathy shrugged her shoulders, “That’s the weird thing about it. I didn’t have to work out or watch my diet.” 

Kathy chuckled out loud when Rachel invited her to play softball with her crew. 

“_Imagine that_”, Kathy thought to herself, _“Rachel has actually asked me to hang out with her and her friends? And in high school she barely noticed me.” _

While Kathy and Rachel continued with the chatter, Sharon was making a beeline towards the booth, but froze in her tracks when she spotted Rachel. Kathy shifted her body and as she tilted her head, she noticed Sharon standing a stone’s throw away. 

Rachel, who was busy chatting away about her softball team, caught Kathy’s surprised expression and slowly twisted her svelte body around. 

Eye contact was made between the high school rivals. Though to Sharon’s advantage, Rachel didn’t exactly recognize her. Rachel squinted, centering her vision on Sharon’s chubby face, pausing briefly, she returned her attention to Kathy, “You know this person?” 

Kathy was dropped into a large paradox and a wide variety of thoughts entered her mind. 

Kathy looked to Rachel and for a brief moment considered spilling her guts, “Yeah, that’s Stuck Up Sharon, remember her?” ~ BUT ~ Why embarrass Sharon? Any way, she had made a new friend and to keep in sync with her, decided to lie and pretend she didn’t know her. 

Kathy edged herself over to the outside of the booth; “You’re kidding, right?” 

Rachel snickered, “Of course.” 

Kathy glanced over at Sharon who hadn’t moved from her spot, “Ah, anything we could help you with?” 

Sharon softly replied, “Nothing.” 

Rachel’s brought her hands to her narrow hips; “She looks a little familiar, huh?” 

Kathy brushed back her hair, “Yeah, but she’s giving me the creeps.” 

Rachel shook her head, “Me too, maybe she’s a lesbian?” 

Once upon a time, Sharon would have defended herself tooth and nail. However, this was all in the past and Sharon was now vastly shy and self-conscious. Kathy motioned over to the doorway, “If you don’t mind, there’s the door.” 

Sharon’s slow gait proceeded by Rachel who recoiled into the booth as Sharon wobbled by her. 

“That’s one heavy-duty fat chick”, Rachel smirked. 

Kathy watched Sharon as she strolled out of the place, “Yeah, she’s probably been fat her entire life.” 

Rachel looked over to crew and saw them being seated in a section towards the back, “Hey Kathy; we have a table so I’ll join my girls.” 

Rachel stood up and cordially brushed her hand against Kathy&#8216;s upper arm, “I’ll give you my number, give me a call and we’ll do lunch.” 

Kathy chimed, “Oh yeah, of course!

Quickly Kathy met up with Sharon in the car. Sharon was chewing on her hair, a little miffed by Kathy’s betrayal, “What was that all about? You treated me like a stranger and were rude on top of it.” 

Kathy sighed as she pulled her vehicle out of the parking lot, “Please Sharon, if I would have told Rachel that it was you, what do you think would have happened?”

Sharon squeaked as she wandered through her purse for a candy bar, “She would have made fun of me?” 

Kathy was full of sarcasm, “You think so? By this this tomorrow, everyone you know, including Rod, would hear all about how heavy you&#8216;ve become. And I’m sure Rachel wouldn’t have been very kind with your description.” 

Sharon rested her head on the car seat, taking a big bite out of her chocolate bar, “You seemed awfully buddy, buddy with her?” 

Kathy rolled her eyes, “Just because she was your high school rival doesn’t mean we can’t be friends?” 

Sharon’s mouth dropped, “What? You’re friends with that skinny skank? What about your loyalty with me?” 

Kathy couldn’t control her laughter, “Oh please, Shari. You don’t even leave the house.” 

Sharon’s hand circled her large, big belly, “That harpy is even dating Rod! Did you know that?” 

Kathy glanced over at Sharon, “Put on your safety belt!” 

Sharon whined, “It’s uncomfortable.” 

Kathy pulled into a gravel parking lot, “Put on your safety belt or you can walk home.” 

As Sharon fastened her safety belt, Kathy curiously inquired, “What do you care if Rachel is dating Rod? You dumped him or has that escaped your knowledge?” 

Sharon adjusted the belt over her healthy bust, “Hey; maybe I realized I made a mistake.” 

Kathy was bold with her opinion, “No way I believe you. You’re lonely and since Rod is rather low maintenance, you think he wouldn’t be bothered by your size.” 

Sharon gobbled up the remainder of her candy bar, “Kathy, you’re right. I miss male companionship. I used to date all the time, remember?” 

Kathy’s fingernails danced upon the dashboard, “Ah, mind getting to the point? I’m going to the opera tonight.” 

Sharon rocked her head, “I just remembered little things about Rod that I once took for granted and now I ....” 

Kathy lifted her hand and interrupted her overly well-nourished friend, “Stop it right there.” 

Folding her arms over her ample bust, Sharon was about to speak, but Kathy gently placed her hand over her mouth, “Shut up, don’t say another word until I’m finish or I promise you, you’ll walk home. Now shake your head if you understand.” 

Kathy shook her head in understanding. Kathy adjusted her body in Sharon’s direction, whirling a strand of hair as she spoke, “First off, from what Rod told me, he’s seeing Rachel but they’re not serious. To be brutally honest, I think Rod would love to get serious with Rachel. I think, though Rachel enjoys Rod’s company and why not? He’s a regular gentleman, she’s looking for more of a professional type.” 

Sharon couldn’t obey Kathy’s command and snorted with happiness, “ That’s good for me....hey! How often do you see Rod?” 

Kathy rested her back against the car door, “You’re really getting on my nerves, so be quiet and I&#8216;ll explain.” 

Sharon shook her head as Kathy proceeded, “ Whenever Rod is short a card player and I’m available, I play poker with his usual Saturday night game. Sometimes we meet for lunch and, well we talk on the phone.” 

Kathy noticed the seriousness in Sharon’s eyes, “Don’t look so jealous, we’re friends. Just buddies. Any way, how are you supposed to compete with Rachel? You never leave the house and look like a wreck.” 

Sharon dropped her head, “But you said that Rachel’s looking for a more professional type?” 

Kathy continued, “Hey, that doesn’t mean that one day out of the blue, Rachel might not realize that Rod is the perfect guy for her. You just can’t compete with her.” 

Sharon turned her head away from Kathy, “Okay, you said enough. Can you drive me home now?” 

Kathy calmly brought her hand to Sharon’s husky upper arm, “Okay, sure chubs.” 

While on the way to Sharon’s home, Kathy surmised the situation. _“Perhaps Rod could help bring Sharon out of her shell? But looking like that? No way. Besides being a blimp, she looks frumpy. Man, to think we shopped for five straight hours and all she bought was underwear. I wonder if Olga could reverse the spell?” _

Kathy pulled into Sharon’s driveway, “Hey don’t leave yet, Shari. Okay?” 

Sharon sighed as she loosened the safety belt, “What is it now?” 

Kathy reached over and played with a strand of Sharon’s oily hair, “I have an idea. Tomorrow after work, I’ll drive out to Skokie and pick you up a few things at Coverts.” 

Sharon snorted, “Coverts?” 

Kathy tilted her head and smiled, “My mom used to take me to Coverts all the time when I lived at home. It’s much like a K - Mart for heavy chicks. The clothes are nice and cheap. Then we’ll do something about your hair and.....” 

Sharon interrupted Kathy, “And what?” 

Kathy grinned; “I’ll set up a meeting between you and Rod, okay?” 

Sharon’s reaction could have been better, “Not that I wouldn’t like seeing Rod, I’m just so self-conscious about my weight. He has no idea how fat I got.” 

Kathy cleared her throat, “If he’s the type of guy I think he is, he wouldn’t care if you were a....” 

Sharon finished the sentence, “A blimp? I’m a blimp all right, and the way that I let Rod go? I couldn&#8216;t blame him for rejecting me. Kind of like payback because I dumped his ass.” 

Kathy puffed up her cheeks and exhaled, “I think you’re wrong. But it’s up to you? Want to follow through with my idea or just lay around the house and get fatter?” 

Sharon responded with a lackluster, “I guess I’ll take up your idea.” 

Kathy then reminded Sharon to call overeaters anonymous before parting company. Sharon only shook her head, her thoughts revealing her behavior, “_Like I really overeat?”_ 

Kathy had one other idea that she didn’t share with Sharon. She was going to visit Olga and see about reversing the spell.


----------



## Observer (Dec 2, 2006)

*PART TWELVE : THE CAUSE AND EFFECT *

Monday is the most important day of the week at the Board of Trade. Fridays can be hectic too, but still, they can’t hold a candle to Mondays. Kathy made it known to her supervisors that she was leaving work early. After all she just spent the previous afternoon with her former best friend / roommate / rival and she wasn’t comfortable with the effects of Olga’s magic. 

Arne Jones was her director, not a bad guy, but very business minded. To Arne’s way of thinking, leaving work early could be compared to sleeping on the job or worse. 

Kathy was more than a little anxious to see Olga. Even though it was Olga’s spell that rendered the once slender vixen Sharon into a fat sow, Kathy knew she was to blame. Calling in to skip work wasn’t an option, Kathy felt but leaving work early was. Arne didn’t exactly see eye to eye with this beautiful daughter of Dublin, and questioned if she was indeed responsible enough to keep her prestigious position.

Olga opened her door just as Kathy was about to knock. Olga’s eyebrows rose upwards, a crooked smile parting her thin lips, “I was expecting you.” 

Olga waved Kathy into the living room, pacing slowly, she pointed over to the coffee table and cackled, “See little one, coffee and donuts.” 

Kathy nervously brought her briefcase to her breasts, before uttering a single word, Olga advised her, “Take a seat, little one. This will take longer than you planned.” 

Kathy took a seat, lying her briefcase near her feet; “You know why I’m here?” 

Olga poured herself a cup of coffee before taking to her rocking chair; “You want me to reverse the spell that I put on your friend, Sharon.” 

Kathy nodded, “Yeah, right. Can you do that?” 

Olga took her time answering the question. She sipped her coffee then proceeded to slowly rock in her chair. Noticing Kathy’s impatient expression, Olga smiled, “I can reverse the spell.” 

Kathy opened her mouth, just about to speak, though Olga spoke first, “Are you sure little one, is this really what you desire?” 

Kathy barely got out a single word before Olga interrupted her again, “Please, don’t be foolish enough to lie to me.” 

Kathy lifted her chin, “Excuse me? Why would I lie to you?” 

Olga motioned over to the coffee, “To save face, no other reason.” 

Kathy removed herself from her chair long enough to pour herself a cup of coffee while Olga explained, “You wanted to tell me how miserable Sharon is and that you’re unhappy with the results.” 

Kathy’s fingers circled the edge of her cup, “Yeah Olga. That’s how I feel.” 

Olga sipped her coffee, once again, taking a long pause before replying, “Why do you insult me?” 

The harshness of Olga’s voice sent shivers up and down Kathy’s spine. “Little one, you lie poorly. You couldn’t be happier that Sharon is fat. You feel keenly superior to her now, because you’re the attractive one in the relationship.” 

Kathy sipped her coffee as Olga continued, “Sharon, well, she couldn’t be happier than a pig in mud!” 

Olga placed her coffee cup on lap. 

“Don’t pretend to be shocked by my words. Sharon has accepted her behavior, enjoys lying around the house and that huge appetite of hers” Olga loudly cackled, “Goes without saying.” 

Kathy placed the coffee cup back on the coffee table, then began to iron out the wrinkles in her skirt, “Then why am I here?” 

“Guilty conscience”, Olga giggled. 

Kathy sunk her body deep into the cushions of the chair; “I’m a terrible person.” 

Olga paused before taking another sip, “Terrible, no. I rarely judge people, but you’re not terrible.” 

Olga took a long sip of coffee and then softly remarked, “Ruled by your emotions instead of your intellect? Yes. Acting out on your desires before examining the consequences?” 

Olga simply nodded yes. 

Kathy scratched her elbow, “Then you’ll reverse the spell?” 

Olga tilted her head, “If I don’t your friend will be in and out of the psych ward for years. Eventually she’ll reach 400-pounds and live with a house full of cats.” 

Kathy leaned towards Olga, “Were you aware of this before hand? Even before you cast the spell?” 

Olga snapped her back, “Not everything mind you, but enough.” 

Kathy sharply blurted out, “Then how could you go ahead with the spell knowing full well what would happen?” 

Olga spoke as she refilled her coffee; “You’re so naive. You were so angry and petty, would you have really cared about Sharon’s future? Especially when a man was involved? Any way, to Sharon’s point of view. Living on public aid and with cats as her only companions as she greedily devoured her meals? Hardly, my dear. Hardly ever would she complain.” 

Olga motioned over to the mantle over the fireplace, “Take the wax pig, bring it here.” 

Olga was handed the wax pig and Kathy was directed back to her seat. 

“Before hand”, Olga grinned; “I need to warn you.” 

Kathy shifted her body into a more comfortable position, “Warn me? Warn me about what?” 

Olga’s long pauses before answering unhinged Kathy’s cordial manner, “Well?” 

Olga’s hand circled her large, wide belly, “Aren’t you the least bit curious little one, that with all the magic I process that I’m 300 -pounds?” 

Kathy shrugged her shoulders, “No, it never occurred to me.” 

Olga half grinned, “You’re thinking that I accept my size but that’s not it. For every plus there is a minus. For every positive a negative. You didn’t alter your eating habits, yet you lost weight. Pounds just don’t slip away, would I be correct?” 

Kathy blinked, “Are you telling me that I’ll get fat again once you reverse the spell?” 

Olga slowed the motion of her rocking chair, “Girl that depends on you. I’ll make it perfectly clear. The spell effected the balance of the nature between you and Sharon and Monica.” 

Kathy sat up straight; “Monica has a part in this too?” 

Olga snarled in seriousness, “Hush! Every bitter emotion, every sour mood, every bit of conflict you and Monica entertained was absorbed by Sharon. Tis the reflection of your desire. All the loathing you had for your prom queen resulted in acceleration of your lust for her comeuppance. You desired Sharon to become a sow, thus she became one.” 

Kathy sat in silence, Olga twisting her head as she continued, “Once the spell is broken, Sharon’s hoggish behavior will only be released if she desires it on her own accord. She won’t drop the pounds if she continues pigging out or win the heart of any male if she dresses like a grandmother. Rest assure a strict diet may help in reducing her size, but with the habits she has developed, she’ll never be slender again. Breaking the spell is one thing, breaking her behavior completely different.” 

Kathy was about to speak, but Olga answered her question without a word said, 

“Wondering if you’ll get fat again, are we?” Olga laughed, “Aren’t we vain? 

Olga paused briefly, letting her laughter cease, “As long as you mind your food intake, you’ll manage to stay as you are. Though for you and that girl, Monica. If you don’t mind your diet, all the weight will surely return and more.” 

Olga giggled, “I can assure you; you won’t stay at your present weight for long.” 

Olga removed a small penknife from out of her pocket; “I’m going to scratch off Sharon’s name and then I want you to toss this pig into the fire. This will lift the spell, but Sharon will remain a sow until she wishes otherwise.” 

Olga brought the blade to Sharon’s name, though paused and lifted her face toward Kathy, “By the way, I know you’re concerned about your relationship with Steve.” 

Olga favored Kathy with a happy smile, “No need to worry. He’s all yours. Sharon will always be just a friend to him.” 

Kathy returned the smile, though Olga paused once more before bringing the knife to Sharon’s name.” Olga raised her eyebrows, “And I hate to be the one to break the bad news, but you’ll certainly be demoted for leaving work early. I understand you fetch coffee with the best of em.” 

Kathy ran her fingers through her radiant auburn mane, “Could you just scratch Sharon’s name off the pig.” 

Olga shook her head, “Gladly,” but once again, stopped the blade short from complying with Kathy’s wishes. 

Olga leaned towards Kathy, “Almost forgot sweetie; there’s the little matter of two thousand dollars.” 

Kathy’s mouth dropped, “Two thousand dollars? For what? You didn’t charge me for the spell?” 

Olga shrugged her shoulders; “I have to make some profit. Two thousand dollars is my fee for spell removal.” 

Olga then added with a giggle, “I would give you a discount, but how would I manage to live in the lap of luxury?” 

Kathy opened her purse, “The same day you talked me into casting the spell, you knew I would eventually return to have it lifted.” 

Olga nodded her head; “It’s encouraging to witness such wisdom among today’s youth. Very charming.” 

While Kathy wrote out a check, Olga squinted, “A check is fine, I trust you.” 

Kathy made her way over to Olga and was caught off guard by her chuckle, “No dear; I’m not a bitch. I never mentioned that my services weren’t free.” 

Upon receiving her payment, Sharon’s name was scratched of the wax pig and Kathy tossed it into the fireplace. 

While the fire consumed the wax pig, Olga strolled over to Kathy, “Since you’re here, why not visit for a while and have a donut?” 

Olga responded to Kathy’s rolling of her eyes with a wicked smile, “Ah, right, better not.” 

Kathy turned around as Olga escorted her to the doorway, once again, Olga answered the question before it was asked, “Really, I’ve told. I don’t know how much weight you’ll put back on. However, I’m confident that you’ll be a larger dress size shortly.” 

Olga opened the door for Kathy and though she had no parting words, Olga surely did, “Don’t underestimate that girl who spends time with Sharon’s ex.” 

Kathy jerked back her head; “You’re talking about Rachel? Rachel and Rod?” 

Olga maneuvered her stout body down the stairs; “She’s not with him for sure folly. There is a connection. As you Americans say, Rod is the All-American boy next door. Rachel’s aware that he’s considerate and sensitive to her needs. His job has no bearing on her feelings for him.” 

Kathy flipped back her hair, “You’re saying Sharon hasn’t a chance with him?” 

Olga tilted her head, “There’s always a chance, but I wouldn’t run out and start mailing out wedding invitations.” 

Kathy puffed up her cheeks and exhaled, “Anything else? I have to drive all the way out to Skokie.” 

Olga took a step closer to Kathy, “That’ll do you no good.” 

Kathy loudly sighed, “Enough already. I’ve had enough with your psychic abilities.” 

Olga folded her arms over her expansive bust, “Who’s being a psychic? I know Coverts has been closed for going on two months because I used to shop there.” 

Olga pulled on her frumpy looking housedress, “I bought this there four years ago. Wonderful sale too. Five housedresses for ten dollars.” 

Kathy didn’t bother to reply and as she walked away, Olga yelled, “Take care little one.” 

As Kathy drove off Olga smirked, “She won’t be so little much longer.”


----------



## Observer (Dec 5, 2006)

*PART THIRTEEN: ACCUSTOMED TO HER CASTE *

Kathy was indeed demoted the next day at work. Dereliction of her duties was the primary reason. Steve was in England at the time, smoothing over a takeover of some export / import company. He understood Kathy’s desire to respond to Claire’s appeal and help her friend. He softened the blow with some gingerly kind words and the promise of a mini vacation together once he arrived home Thursday morning. 

Kathy worked late the next day. Once she returned to her swank Lincoln Park West loft she promptly called Sharon. 

“Hey sweetie”, a cheery voiced Kathy greeted her heavyset buddy, “I had to work late, sorry I have to give you a rain check about coming over.” 

Sharon was lying over the living couch, watching TV and consuming a large bag of M&M’s, “That’s fine, I understand. Any way, I’m in the middle of Murder She Wrote.” 

Kathy cringed, that wasn’t exactly a television show for Sharon’s age range. Kathy then explained about Coverts being closed and that it might be a while before she could seek out a discount shop that catered to plus size gals. 

Sharon, who was still clad in her aunt’s garments failed to understand the urgency, “If you really want to, but really Kathy; I think my Aunt Shelly’s clothes look nice.” 

Kathy cleared her throat, “I disagree, they make you look frumpy.” 

A few months ago the word frumpy in regards to Sharon’s attire would have been a major insult, but she couldn’t care less now. Sharon popped a handful of M&M’s into her mouth, “All right, if you really want to, okay.” 

Kathy changed streams and brought up Rod, “I still plan to arrange a meeting between you and Rod, but it’s going to take some time. My schedule is booked solid and this weekend I’m going away with Steve.” 

Kathy began dishing out the news concerning their mini vacation, but eventually brought the spotlight back to Rod, “When we get back, first thing on my agenda is seeing Rod and hooking you two up.” 

Sharon sighed, “You think he’ll still want to see me after you tell him how fat I got?” 

Kathy was blunt, “I don’t see why, but unless we do something about your wardrobe and hair, you might as well write him off as a friend.” 

Sharon changed her position on the sofa, her huge breasts jiggling as she sat up and gobbled up another handful of M&M’s, “What would it matter anyway? I’m way out of his league.” 

Kathy could not believe her ears. Not only did Sharon deliver the comment with conviction but also it revealed how far she had plummeted down the social ladder. The main reason she dumped Rod in the first place was because she felt he was socially unacceptable, now the shoe was on the other foot. 

Be it as it may, Kathy’s voiced her opinion with a stern rumble, “Let’s not put the cart before the horse, Shari. Once we have spruced up your appearance, you’ll feel better about yourself.” 

Sharon’s movement caused her beefy thigh to push the open end of the M&M package towards the edge of the couch, spilling some of the contents onto the floor. 

Slowly Sharon bent over, and as she scooped up the candies, she tossed them into her mouth, “Stop bursting my bubble about my appearance, I’m comfortable with myself.” 

Kathy left the subject and brought up Dr. Malay, “Ah, you think your doctor will let you return to work any time soon?” 

Sharon mumbled a few words, causing Kathy to explain, “I was demoted and I’m back on the floor running errands and fetching coffee. I’d really like you as a room mate again.” 

Sharon tilted her head, replying before enjoying another handful of M&M’s, “I haven’t a clue when I’ll be back to work.” 

The conversation lasted a while longer and once the goodbyes were said, Kathy marched into the kitchen to make a little supper. 

Kathy opened the fridge, eyeing the contents on the shelves, her hand roamed her tummy and she realized she would have to start counting calories again. 

Over the next two weeks, Kathy had made only two attempts to contact Sharon. It wasn’t only work that kept her busy and of course her time with Steve, but she was now hanging out with Rachel. 

The first call was made during Kathy’s lunchtime and Sharon was still asleep. The second time Kathy phoned Sharon, she did manage to briefly speak with her just before dinner. It didn’t amount too much. It was just Kathy’s acknowledging their friendship and that she didn’t forget about her. But over the next two weeks, Kathy only spoke with Sharon over the phone once. Thus it was a solid month before Kathy eventually made it over by Sharon. 

The visit It was unexpected and Sharon was in her usual spot, watching TV when Kathy wandered into the living room. Kathy’s long auburn hair rolled her shoulders and her attire consisted of a plain white T - shirt and jeans. A spare tire circled her waist and her thighs did appear thicker. 

Kathy was getting chubby again and was very close to the 160-pounds mark. Not that Sharon had gotten any smaller since their previous visit. Sharon’s hair might have been combed and set in a pink beret that kept her bangs out of her eyes, but her mane still looked greasy and bland. 

Her choice of garment, a worn out pink housedress barely fit and only exaggerated her now 330 -pound body. Greetings were exchanged and Kathy took a seat next to the frumpy overeater. 

While Sharon took a mighty chug from a two liter of Pepsi, Kathy brought her up to speed on current events, “You have any plans for Thursday night?” 

Sharon sarcastically replied as she wiped her mouth, “Bruce Willis is dropping by to give me a back rub, why?” 

Kathy playfully shoved Sharon’s shoulder, “Don’t be a smart-ass.” 

Sharon readjusted her fledging figure and snatched the box of donuts that were on the coffee table, “What’s going on Thursday?” 

Kathy smiled; “Rod is stopping over to visit you.” 

Sharon bit into a glazed donut, speaking while she ate, “Rod is coming here?” 

Kathy happily filled Sharon in on all the details, “Yes Shari, I spoke with Rod and he’ll stop by right after work.” 

Sharon slammed another donut into her mouth, washing it down with a long sip of Pepsi, she replied following a loud burp, “Excuse me? Didn’t you tell him how fat I got?” 

Kathy lifted her eyebrows and sighed, “Yes Sharon and you needn’t worry, he doesn’t care about the weight you put on.” 

Sharon questioned with a bewildered expression on her chubby face; “It doesn’t bother him at all? What did he say?” 

Kathy scratched her elbow, “Too be honest, he was a little surprised.” Kathy cleared her throat before continuing. 

In truth, Rod’s reaction was a brief moment of surprised laughter, “I sort of figured her appetite would eventually catch up with her!”, though Kathy wasn&#8216;t going to convey that to Sharon. 

Sharon enjoyed another donut as Kathy sugarcoated the truth, “Ah; Rod was a little curious how you’ve been and stuff.” 

In reality, Rod was cordial and polite, but seeing Sharon wasn’t on his agenda. After all, even though the harsh feelings that once nested in his heart over the reason why Sharon gave him the boot was history, he was seeing Rachel now. 

Though Kathy talked him into it, “She really needs a helping hand, Rod. Sharon is a wreck and it’s not going to get any better unless she gets a little encouraging.” 

Kathy failed to mention that, though she did tell Sharon, “You’re aware that Rod is involved with Rachel?” Sharon nodded in such a way that it inflated her doughy double chin, “I hate that skinny chick.” 

As was the norm, Sharon’s anger only enhanced her appetite and she gobbled up another donut. 

Kathy flipped back her radiant mane, “Getting mad won’t solve a thing, you gotta prove you’re the better woman.” 

Sharon whined, crumbs falling from her lips, “But I’m the better girl for Rod.” 

Kathy shook her head, “Hey Shari, I agree. But you’re not going to lure him away looking like a dowdy spinster.” 

Sharon snagged the Pepsi bottle and cradled it in her husky arms, “Ain’t nothing wrong with my clothes, cept that they’re starting to get a little tight.” 

Kathy was fully aware that Sharon was getting heavier, but why bother bringing it up? She had a better solution and took advantage of the moment, “Give me a minute to run out to my car and I’ll be right back.” 

Sure enough in a matter of minutes, Kathy was back in Sharon’s living room carrying four shopping bags. 

Sharon slid her hand over the Pepsi bottle, “All those for me?” Kathy nodded, bursting with laughter; “You’re just going love these clothes.” 

Kathy rummaged through one of the bags and pulled out a brilliant gold and brown vest, “Take a look at this?” 

It took the fattened Sharon a little effort to push her porcine body towards Kathy, eventually snatching the vest with a loud sigh. Kathy lowered her hands to her hips, 

“Now Shari, you’re not the easiest person to shop for, but I think most of these garments are much better than your aunt’s things.” 

Sharon inspected the vest, “It’s nice. Yeah, thanks.” Kathy returned to the shopping bag, displaying various different types of garments she picked up for Sharon. As Sharon looked over the variety of clothes, she tilted her head, “Not that I don’t appreciate the clothes, but where did you find all this stuff?” 

Kathy directed her widening bottom to a chair, “Ah Shari, like I said, you’re not the easiest person to shop for.” 

Sharon enjoyed a long sip of Pepsi while Kathy revealed, “I picked up these clothes at a second hand clothing store.” 

Sharon’s reaction was not quite what Kathy expected, “Nice job, Kathy. These clothes look hardly worn.” 

Once upon a time, back when Sharon was a pampered fashion vixen, she would have rejected second hand articles of clothing as beneath her. Though now, barren of her materialistic ideals, Shari couldn’t care less where Kathy bought the clothes. 

Kathy stretched out her legs, her finger riding across her cheek, “I think we need to do something about your hair?” 

Sharon paused as she lifted up a black T-shirt, 

“What about my hair?” 

Kathy squinted, “Don’t you think it’s like, blah?” 

Sharon gently examined her stringy dishwater blond hair, “I guess, but what’s the big deal?” 

Kathy slid her body further down the chair, relaxing with her hands folded over her own plump tummy, “Wednesday night I’m coming over and taking you out to have your hair done. My treat.” 

Sharon placed the bottle of Pepsi on the coffee table and proceeded to rock herself off the sofa. Once adjusting her granny style housedress, Sharon wobbled towards the kitchen, “Would you give me a hand? I want to make myself a cheeseburger and you’re better around a stove than me.” 

Kathy followed Sharon into the kitchen; “Didn’t you hear what I said?” 

Sharon opened the fridge, “Yeah, I did. What choice do I have?” 

Kathy didn’t try to hide her confusion, “Excuse me? Don’t you want to look nice for Rod?” 

Sharon turned to her friend, “I thought you said my appearance didn’t matter, so what’s the big deal?” 

Kathy brushed along side of her stout friend and reached into the fridge, pulling out a left over bowl of pudding, 

“I said your weight didn’t matter. You really ought to try and make yourself look at least a little attractive.” 

Sharon rolled her eyes, “Fine!” 

Once Sharon removed a few items from out of the fridge, she used her hefty round rear to shut the door, “Are you just going to stand there and stuff your face or are you going to help me make cheeseburgers?” 

Kathy slurped a spoonful of pudding; “Cheeseburgers sound great, sure.” 

Wednesday after work Kathy made it over by Sharon’s and followed through with her plans. First order of that early evening was getting Sharon to a beauty saloon and having something done about her bland looking hair. This proved to be a difficult task. Sharon complained to no end. Sharon was used to her $1.99 bottle of shampoo and wouldn’t use the special brand that Kathy brought that would thicken her mane as well as add shine. 

The beauty salon trip took a fair amount of coaxing from Claire because Sharon felt that her hair would look just fine in a ponytail. Eventually Sharon was talked into it and once they reached the shop, she lacked interest in a major overhaul of her dull looking locks. However, after a long lecture about competing with the delicious siren Rachel, Sharon gave in and not only was her mane trimmed into a more manageable style but was dyed as well. The after results gave Sharon a preppy short hairdo that curled at the tips of her shoulders and was colored a brilliant shade of blond with brown streaks. Accenting the circular shape of her chubby face, it sincerely added a certain bubbly aspect to her appearance. 

“What ya think?”, Kathy asked Sharon while she inspected the end results in the mirror, “Don’t you look better?” 

Sharon swung her head around, “Okay; maybe I do, but don’t make a big deal out of it.” 

“I’ll take that as a yes”, Kathy chimed with a happy grin. 

Scrutinizing Sharon’s appearance, Kathy rubbed her chin, “Those glasses have got to go. Do you still have your contacts?” 

As the stylist aided Sharon out of the chair, she loudly whined, “I don’t know? I haven’t worn my contacts in months.” 

Kathy wandered over to the cash register, “Okay, I guess those glasses will have to do.” 

Upon paying for the hairstyle, Kathy backed out of the beauty saloon while telling Sharon, “Just because you’re wearing those dowdy looking eye frames doesn’t mean you can’t fresh n’ up your face with cosmetics. So expect me over Thursday before Rod drops by so I can help with your makeup.” 

Sharon waddled out of the shop, still in whine mode, “Yeah, okay. Whatever you want.” 

Kathy sighed as she opened the car door, “Will you please stop moaning, Shari. I’m doing this for your benefit.” 

Sharon squeezed her well-nourished body into the car, “I’m not a charity case. Stop treating me like the fat friend.” 

Kathy slammed her door, “Buckle up, you know the drill.” 

Sharon was right, and Kathy knew it. Though she felt a pound of guilt over her friend’s increase in weight, hearing Sharon refer to herself as the fat friend did tickle her to the bone. Kathy watched as Sharon struggled with the safety belt, thus reaching over to help. Kathy stretched the safety belt over Sharon’s big, spongy belly and let out a sigh as she snapped it together. Sharon tilted her head and adjusted the safety belt so it wouldn’t cause havoc to her humongous breasts.

“Since we’re out, Sharon said, mind if we stop off for a snack?” 

Kathy laid her head on the back of the seat, “I guess?” 

“Thanks Kathy! I really have a taste for a Whopper!” Sharon snorted. 

Kathy pointed her face in Sharon’s direction; “Didn’t you just have dinner a few hours ago?” Sharon shrugged her shoulders, “So what? So I’m hungry, why does that bother you?” “I really don’t mean to harp on you, but unless you start watching your appetite, you’re only going to get heavier”, Kathy buzzed as she pulled out of the parking lot. Kathy then blurted out, “Have you even called Over Eaters Anonymous yet?” 

The volume of Sharon’s squeaky voice went up a notch, “I don’t over eat!” 

Kathy glanced over at her large friend, biting her lip, she half grinned, “Yeah chubs you’re right. See if I care if you get fatter and fatter. Any way I’m a little curious of what you’ll look like at 400-pounds.” 

Sharon folded her husky arms over her well-endowed bust, “Stop with the reverse psychology; it ain’t going to work.” 

Kathy giggled, “Have it your way. Next stop, Burger King.” 

Once arriving at Burger King, Kathy took the drive through route and once Sharon ordered enough food for two people, Kathy decided to place an order as well, “I’ll have a Whopper, fries and a large cola.” Noticing the thickness of her upper arms, Kathy made one little change, “Make that a diet cola.” 

Sharon’s snicker ended with a loud snort, “Right, Kathy. Better watch those calories.” Kathy tossed back her hair, “Ah Chubs, I rarely have Burger King, so why shouldn’t I indulge?” 

While the girls ate at the back of the lot, Kathy came up with another idea for Sharon, “What if I arranged to have Thursday off? I’ll pick you up at about two, and we’ll take care of your appearance at my place?” 

Sharon took a long sip of her milkshake, “But then you’ll have to drive me back home?” 

Kathy lifted her eyebrows, “I think if Rod visits you at my place, you guys would have more privacy and you’ll make a better impression? I could spruce up my place, light candles, that type of stuff.” 

Sharon’s eating habits hadn’t improved, and as she quickly gobbled up her burger asked, “I guess? But where will you be?” 

Kathy placed her cola on her thigh, “Don’t worry, I’ll make myself scarce.” 

Sharon went along with the idea and Kathy promised to give Rod a call and mention the change of location. Kathy had just finished her cola when she happened to catch a sour expression capturing Sharon’s face. Kathy twisted her body to peer out the rear window and there walking into Burger King was Rachel with a friend. 

Kathy tossed her trash into a paper bag, then looked over at Sharon who was gobbling up her fries in a fury, “You know I really should run in and say hi to her.” 

Sharon paused long enough from feeding herself to whine, “What? Whose side are you on?” 

Kathy kept the truth to herself and lied, “Ah; I just want to drill her a little to make sure she’s unaware that Rod’s going to visit you.”

Although Kathy did indeed consider Sharon a friend, she found Rachel’s friendship all the more enjoyable. It wasn’t only because Sharon’s constant whining and other nasty habits wore upon her nerves. It was because Rachel was the life of the party, took pride in her appearance and especially because Rachel made Kathy part of a socially elite clique. The type of clique she always dreamed about joining back when she was a chubby chick. 

Sharon puffed up her already swollen cheeks, then exhaled, “Don’t keep me waiting too long, okay? Murder She Wrote starts in an hour.” 

Kathy cracked a smile while opening the car door, “I think you’re in need of a major TV show overhaul.” 

Kathy’s visit with Rachel lasted much longer than what Sharon expected. Twenty minutes later, Kathy returned and with no apology said, peeled out of the parking before Rachel and her friend even left Burger King. After all, Kathy couldn’t bear to have Rachel see her with Sharon.

The next Thursday afternoon at four o’clock Kathy brought Sharon to her apartment. Her first words were sternly spoken, “Into the shower.” 

Sharon glanced over the stylish pad, “I um, I haven’t been here before, where’s your bathroom?” 

Kathy scratched the back of her head, “Right; you were in the hospital when I moved here. Follow me, I’ll give you the grand tour.” 

Once Kathy had shown Sharon her place, she led her to the bathroom, “Don’t get too used to this place, I’m moving next month.” 

Sharon pulled off black T-shirt, “Yeah, now that you’ve been demoted you can’t afford this place.” 

Sharon’s black sweat pants went next, her big belly plopping forward as she glided her sweats down her husky thighs, “I gather you found another place?” 

Muttering a confident, “Yeah”, Kathy handed Sharon a bar of scented soap, “Wash up real well, in the mean time, I’ll get to work on the living room.” 

A cheerful giggle left Sharon’s lips “Can’t wait for you to tell me about your new place.” 

Kathy promptly closed the door as she left the bathroom, not even bothering to reply. 

A short time later, Sharon entered the living room, her flabby, overly fed pear shaped figure wrapped in a vintage looking orange bathrobe, “All washed and ready to get dressed.” 

Kathy shut off the vacuum and lifted her chin, “Not quite yet, chubs. First I’m going to style your hair.” 

Kathy led the way to her bedroom, Sharon whimpering as she waddled behind, “Do you really need to call me chubs?” 

Motioning over to her vanity table, Kathy chuckled with sarcasm, “You were comfortable enough with that nickname when it applied to me.” 

Sharon took a seat next to the vanity, failing to respond to Kathy’s comment. 

Kathy stepped behind her friend and rested her hands on her shoulders, “I think the thing to do is to add a few curls, comb it back and use a lot of hairspray?” 

Sharon shook her head, “Sure, I think that works. I kind of wish I had different eyeglass frames or still had my contacts.” 

Kathy smugly replied as she took a hairdryer to Sharon’s mane, “You think?” 

The black old fashion eyewear that Sharon owned didn’t exactly compliment her face, rendering her a naive looking girl appearance. Kathy was happy to see Sharon acknowledging what she’d disclaimed at the beauty parlor just a few days before. 

Once Kathy had finished, Sharon’s hair was now slightly wavy, with curled bangs and a ton of hairspray to keep the do in place. Kathy took a step back and grinned, “You look very pretty, Shari.” 

Sharon tilted her head and smiled, “Yeah, I do look pretty, thanks.” Gently patting her plump cheeks, Sharon grumbled, “If my face wasn’t so fat, I’d look even prettier.” 

Kathy was about to reply with a catty remark, but as she lowered her head, caught the reflection of her own face in the mirror. Kathy lifted her head and scrutinized her own features. Since receiving back a decent amount of the weight she had lost, Kathy was beginning to look like her former chubby self. Her cheeks were fuller indeed and a soft roll under her jaw previewed the return of her second chin. 

Sharon fluttered eyelashes and smiled, “Now that my hair is good to go what if I got dressed?” 

Sharon’s question brought Kathy back to earth, “What?” 

Sharon peered over her glasses as she repeated the question, Should I get dressed now?” 

Kathy shook her head, a dull tone to her voice, “Okay, Shari. I left your things in the living room, wait here while I fetch them.” 

However, Kathy made a brief detour to her bathroom and checked out her body in the mirror. “Why didn’t I notice this before?”, Kathy pondered to herself, “I have to stop the snacking and get serious about counting calories....again.” 

Somewhere while she began to slim down, the memory of how easy it was for her to gain weight vacated her mind. Mirrors do not lie. Her potbelly seemed wider, her love handles were back and her thighs nudged together. As of this moment Kathy was merely plump with her return to chubbiness right around the corner. 

Staggering out of the bathroom, she coasted into the living room and grabbed Sharon’s wardrobe for the evening. Upon handing Sharon the garments, Kathy took a seat on her bed, her hands over her broad thighs, “Once you get dressed; I’ll find you some nice earrings.” 

Sharon discarded her robe, her big belly pushing over her granny style underwear, “You seem kind of distant, what’s up?” 

Kathy wasn’t about to favor Sharon with the facts about the pounds she had put back on and thus hid her self-consciousness with a happy smile; “I’m okay, Shari.” 

Sharon’s attire was casual. A white sweatshirt, black spandex slacks and a gold and brown colored vest that made her waist look smaller while successfully covering up her roomy hips. Kathy forced herself off the bed and strolled over to Sharon, “Take a look in the mirror girlfriend, coz I think you’re going to like what you see.” 

While Kathy searched though her jewelry box for a pair of earrings, Sharon glanced over her appearance, “I don’t look half-bad.” 

Kathy placed a pair of earrings into Sharon’s hand, “Pardon me? You look very becoming.” 

Sharon grinned, “Really?” Kathy shook her head, then proceeded back to her vanity table, “C’mere, let me highlight your face with some makeup.” 

Sharon loudly chimed, “Okay!” 

It was now six o’clock in the evening. After a discreet amount of cosmetics were used to liven up Sharon’s pudgy face, Kathy escorted her to the kitchen. Kathy pulled out a chair and furthered instructed Sharon, “Take a seat, Shari, while I run a few things by you.” 

Following orders, Sharon sat down, her elbow on the table with her hand to the side of her face, “Yeah, what?” 

Kathy spoke bluntly in a strict tone, much like an elderly school teacher going over the rules in class, “In the fridge I have beer and diet cola, offer him a drink as soon as he arrives. I also have lunchmeat and apple pie. If you should dine with him, and I’m sure you will, eat slowly and use a napkin.” 

Sharon’s eyes became wide as saucers when Kathy mentioned the apple pie, “You have apple pie? Can I have a slice while we wait?” 

Kathy moved a few steps closer to her friend and upon clearing her throat, responded with, “No!” 

Kathy paced around the room, swinging her arms up into the air, “Use a little self-control! Rod’s going to be here in a few minutes, what will he think if you’re pigging out when he arrives?” 

Time passed and it was seven thirty. Sharon kicked off her gym shoes and slid her hand under the spandex to scratch her huge belly, “He’s like an hour late? Are you sure he’s coming?” 

Kathy who was reviewing her e-mail at the desk, twisted her head toward Sharon’s direction, “Rod said he’d be over right after work. Perhaps he got busy?”

Sharon nodded as she channeled surfed on the TV, “Okay. I hope I didn’t get all dressed up for nothing.” 

At 8:00 Kathy shut down her PC and wandered over to Sharon who was laying over the couch, “I have an appointment to meet some friends, but I’m sure he’ll be here before you know it.” 

Sharon failed to cover her mouth as she yawned, “Okay, right. Have fun.” 

A few parting words remained between the friends and once Kathy was out the door, Sharon pulled herself off the couch and waddled over to the fridge. 

Kathy entered the original Mother’s on Rush Street, a traditional watering whole for the cream of Chicago’s working class. There towards the back of the place was Rachel with a few friends playing darts. 

Rachel noticed Kathy and with a wide smile waved her over. Kathy proceeded in Rachel’s direction, but as she cruised by the bar spotted Rod. Kathy motioned over to Rachel with a finger in the air, mouthing the words, “One minute.” 

Rachel acknowledged Kathy before resuming with her game. 

Rod’s fingers slid down his beer bottle as Kathy approached him; “I lost my nerve, okay?” 

Kathy pulled up a barstool and sat besides him, “You’re aware that at this minute she’s expecting you at my place?” 

Rod sipped his beer, “I’ll be honest with ya, Kathy.....Hey, wanna beer?” Kathy swung her head to her side; “A beer would be nice, sure. You were saying?” 

As the bartender brought Kathy a brew, Rod went through the details, “I just feel uncomfortable about seeing her, that’s all.” 

Kathy sighed after nursing her beer, “She’s not a freak n’ leper. She got fat, that’s all.” 

Rod drew his attention over to Rachel; “That’s not the issue; I hate lying to her. I feel like I’m going behind her back.” 

Kathy rolled her eyes, replying after another sip, “Oh please. You’re not cheating on Rachel. You’re visiting an old friend to cheer her up.” 

Rod sipped his beer, then poised this question to Kathy, “How did Sharon react when she heard the news about you moving in with Rachel?” 

Kathy giggled, “Are you crazy? Shari hates Rachel; I’m not going to tell her about us becoming roommates.” 

Rod nodded, “And how would Rachel react if she got wind that you wanted me to visit her?” 

Kathy’s fingers tapped her beer bottle as she understood, “Shut up and drink your beer.” 

Hours later Kathy arrived back to her Apartment. She wasn’t surprised to discover all of the pie and most of the lunchmeat had been eaten. Wandering into the living room, there she found Sharon fast asleep on the couch. An empty glass by her hand, a pie dish on the floor. Her outfit full of crumbs and her face a mess. 

Shutting off the television, Kathy looked upon her friend and sighed, “Sorry Shari. I guess there’s no reason to be stuck up any more.”

Sharon spent the night on the couch at Kathy’s. The next morning she cooked a huge fry-up with pancakes Sharon and wakened her. As Sharon devoured the meal Kathy came clean, telling her that Rod had gotten cold feet coming to see her without Rachel knowing about it. Sharon took the news understandingly, “Its probably better this way &#8211; at least I didn’t lose out because of my weight.”

“True,” Kathy said, “and you’ve proven that you can be big and beautiful if you put out the effort. Its how you view yourself that’s the first order of business.”

Internally she thought, “I may have to preach my advice to myself soon.” 

Kathy then took a deep breath. “Now, there is a confession I have to make. My new roommate? I hope you’re not going to be upset, but you’re going to find out anyway. Its Rachel.” 

Sharon’s reaction amazed her.

“I figured it might be,” Sharon said as she gobbled her stack of hotcakes. “You two talked a long time at Burger King. Its OK &#8211; you can’t afford this place any more, and you better get me home.”


----------



## Observer (Dec 5, 2006)

*PART FOURTEEN: THINGS CHANGE YET REMAIN THE SAME *

It was six months later when Kathy arrived home from work and waltzed by her roommate, Rachel with a swift nod. Turning away from her meal, Rachel smiled, “How was your day?” 

Kathy glanced over Rachel’s dinner plate, “You know I hate you,” she snickered. 

Rachel grinned, “Hey, it’s low fat, want some? There’s plenty more.” 

Kathy glanced towards the bathroom; “I was going to take a shower first, but what the heck.” Kathy sighed as she reached for a dinner plate, then helped herself to the macaroni and cheese, “You sure it’s low fat?” 

Rachel nodded as she brought the fork to her lips; “You’re not the only one counting calories.” 

Fetching herself a large glass of milk, Kathy briefly paused to gaze at Rachel’s trim figure, “You don’t look like you need to count calories.” 

Rachel laid her hand on her trim belly, remarking with candor “Thanks, but trust me, I do.”

Kathy pulled out a chair and joined her roommate at the table, “Yeah, I wish”, she giggled. 

In the course of these past six months, every pound Kathy had lost came back with a vengeance, making her heavier than ever before. Despite moments of determination like the evening of Ron’s non-visit with Sharon Kathy’s natural appetite now prevailed. Fortunately Steve didn’t care. She enjoyed a bite of the macaroni and cheese; “We have any French bread?” 

Rachel motioned with her fork, then spoke as she ate, “Yup, right in the cupboard. Cut me a slice while you’re at it.” 

Kathy left her seat, her round ample posterior shaking with every step. Kathy’s wore her ultra chubby now 195-pound figure well, most of the weight settling in her belly, butt and thighs. 

“Here you go babe”, Kathy cheerfully remarked as she laid a substantial slice of bread in front of Rachel. 

Rachel fluttered her soft green eyes, “You forgot the butter,” she chuckled. 

Living with Rachel was much easier than living with Sharon. Rachel never teased Kathy about her weight, nor did she flaunt her appearance. If anything, Rachel was caring and thoughtful. Always had a kind word for Kathy and treated her like a real friend. 

Of course Rachel’s diet was a major part of her agenda. If she wasn’t as active or didn’t count calories, Rachel would be at least a few dress sizes larger and unlike Kathy, who was confident about her size, this bothered her. Rachel consumed a healthy forkful of macaroni and cheese, then brushed back her hair. 

“What’s up with going to an Overeater’s Anonymous meeting? Are you that desperate to lose weight?” 

Kathy finished a long sip of milk, remarking after wiping her mouth, “Oh no. I’m taking a friend.” 

“Yeah, didn’t think so. You look gorgeous and I didn’t think you overate”, Rachel replied. 

Neither Kathy nor Rod had ever told Rachel that Sharon had piled on the pounds. Kathy, when not with Steve mainly socialized with Rachel and her crew. Although she still remained friends with Sharon she rarely saw her. 

Rachel finished her meal and while nursing her milk became curious, “Who’s the friend? Anybody I know?” 

Kathy stirred her food and lowered her head; “Actually, we’re not all that close anymore. Remember Sharon?” 

Rachel twisted her head and cleared her throat, “Not stuck up Sharon? She’s an overeater?” 

Kathy let out a nervous giggle before sharing all the details, “Ah, she’s been seeing this psychologist and he won’t give her a work release until she starts attending the meetings.” 

Had this occurred in high school perhaps the modestly plump Rachel would have been delighted. After all, Sharon was her chief rival. Maturity had altered Rachel’s perception of events, “That poor girl, what a shame. I used to be so envious of her.” 

Kathy nodded as Rachel continued, “There I was, watching everything I put into my mouth and Sharon could eat to her heart’s content and not be the least concerned about gaining weight.” 

Kathy enjoyed a small slice of bread, “Yeah; well our former prom queen is in the same boat we’re in. Dieting is now a big part of her life.” 

Rachel paused as she stretched, then asked, “How heavy did she get?” 

Kathy tilted her head upwards as she thought, “She hasn’t told me, not in a while, but she’s up there. Over 350-pounds.” 

Rachel was speechless, a serious look upon her pretty face. Kathy picked up her plate and wandered over to the sink, “I better get ready, I’ll catch up with you later.” 

Rachel left her seat and strolled over to Kathy, “Don’t worry about the dishes, I’ll take care of them.” 

Kathy shook her head with a grin, “Thanks a lot. You’ll be at Mothers tonight?” 

Rachel slid her curvaceous backside next to the sink, “Right, I’m meeting Rod and everyone there. I hope you’ll make it?” 

Kathy chimed a cheerful, “Of course, why not?” 

Rachel tilted her head, “Ah, give my best to Sharon, I hope everything goes well for her.” 

Kathy smiled as she strolled out of the kitchen, “Duly noted.”

Kathy removed her work attire and went about her clothes for something casual to wear. Her husky upper arms jiggled while she pulled out her black sweatpants and then while placing them on, noticed how the sweats barely contained her pudgy, circular shaped belly that curved over the sweats, amplifying its size. 

Pointing into the direction of the mirror, Kathy shook her belly while harping on herself, “Man I’m getting fat.” 

It was true. When Olga’s spell was in force, Kathy didn’t have to diet and still lost weight. Now that the spell was broken, changing her eating habits were easier said then done. In fact, it wasn’t being done. Kathy was getting fat. But she’d been aware of that for months.

Kathy turned around, placing her hands over her wide, chunky bottom, she pulled her cheeks up, but once she let go, they settled back on her thick, beefy thighs. Kathy’s fingers tapped her belly, “I’m all butt and thighs....and belly.” 

Fetching a bright green colored top, Kathy grinned, “But, Steve did tell me I look cute, so who cares?” 

Running a comb through her shoulder length auburn hair, she closely examined her face. All the more rounder now that Kathy was heavier, her cheeks were extremely puffy and her spongy double chin quite spacious. Kathy looked straight away into the mirror. Still a pretty dish to say the least, Kathy declared to boast her confidence, “Steve says I’m cute. and so do I.” 

A short time later, Kathy pulled her car into Sharon’s driveway and beeped the horn. Waiting for what seemed like an exceedingly long length of time, Kathy beeped the horn again. Checking on her appearance in her rear view mirror, Kathy ran her fingers through her wavy mane, “Yeah, I’m cute”, she furthered convinced herself. 

Turning her head into the direction of Sharon’s home, Kathy softly muttered, “Finally”, as Sharon wobbled out the door. Kathy cringed at the sight of the nearly 400 -pound Sharon waddling down the stairs while eating a sub sandwich. Sharon’s hair was back to the dull, lackluster dishwater blond color, worn upwards in a style that exposed her excessively chubby face with bloated cheeks and a third chin in the early stages of development. 

At least, noted Kathy, she was wearing more modern looking glasses and her face was almost completely rid of acne. Her spacious pear shaped figure was clad in a red dress, much like a bridesmaid gown from the 1950’s and over it, a cheap looking white and brown sweater, worn open to comfort her swollen belly. Her oversized bust bounced upon her colossal tummy as she moved and even the sweater couldn’t disguise her thick, roll coated waist or her extremely wide hips. 

Kathy watched as Sharon awkwardly strolled over to the car, her humongous bubble butt riding high above her mammoth like thighs. Sharon let out a loud bellowing moan as she squeezed into the car, then sighed as she fought with the safety belt. 

“You look ridiculous dressed like that”, Kathy chided her friend in a motherly way. 

Sharon bit deep into her sandwich, replying in sarcasm, “I’m fine, nice to see you too.” 

Kathy rolled her eyes then pulled out of the driveway, “You’re eating now? You’re aware you’re going to an overeaters anonymous meeting?” 

Sharon nodded as she took another bite, “That’s why I’m eating before we get there.” 

The meeting was taking place at the Holiday Inn just off Lakeshore Drive, a regular haunt for all types of meetings and conventions. Right in the heart of downtown Chicago, Mothers was barely ten minutes away, thus Kathy encouraged Sharon, “Call me as soon as the meeting ends. I’ll be close by, but the traffic around there is a crazy.” 

Sharon’s eyes grew wide, a puzzled expression on her pretty face as she whined, “You’re not coming with me?” 

Kathy blinked, her facial description matching Sharon’s, “Excuse me? I’m not an overeater.” 

“That’s exactly what I tell everyone!” Sharon snorted. 

Kathy turned her vision to the road, “Well Shari, sorry to disappoint you, but I’m not.” 

Sharon folded her cushy big arms over her distinctly large breasts; “You could come any way? I mean, you have put on weight.” 

Kathy twisted her head and cleared her throat, “Just because I got chubby again doesn’t mean I’m an overeater.” 

“Are you sure, Kathy? No midnight raids on the fridge? No binging when you’re bored?” 

Sharon chuckled. 

Kathy remained silent, deciding against raging a war of words with her corpulent friend. Sharon however, kept chirping away non-stop, but Kathy kept her cool. 

A few minutes into her babble, Sharon paused and then surprised Kathy with an astounding comment, “I can see why you’re not bothered with the weight you put on, I’ve never seen you look more beautiful.” 

“Whoa!” Kathy exclaimed, her hair flowing wildly as she turned her head. Kathy slowed down as she merged into traffic, a few block shy of the Holiday Inn, “You’re saying that I’m pretty? You really think I look prettier at my current weight than ever before?” 

Sharon chuckled, “Better than pretty, beautiful.” 

Kathy glanced over at Sharon, “Shut up! Maybe I’m cute, but.....” 

Sharon interrupted her friend, casually speaking her mind, “Really Kathy, you look beautiful. You carry your poundage well, always aware of what looks hot and what to avoid, you’re incredibly gorgeous!” 

Sharon playfully lowered her voice, “If I was a guy, I’d do ya.” 

Kathy nervously whirled a strand of hair around her finger, “I’m sincerely flattered, thanks Shari.” 

Eventually Kathy reached the Holiday Inn and her mother hen role kicked in, “Don’t worry about being a new member, everyone at the meeting has been a new member. Be polite and try to make new friends.” 

Sharon sarcastically grinned, “Anything else?” 

Kathy puffed up her cheeks and exhaled while she mulled it over, “No....ah, wait. Okay Sharon. Remember there’s going to be people from all walks of life and you’re just as important as anyone else in the room.” 

Sharon nodded, then giggled, “You’ve been reading self help books or something?” 

Kathy waved her buddy over, “Let me give you a hug.” 

Thus as the friends embraced, Kathy kissed Sharon’s cheek, “Good luck, Shari.”

Sharon wandered into the lobby, her gaudy purple purse dangling near her knees, feeling a tad out of place, much like an adventurer on an uncertain shore. Making eye contact with the effeminate looking fella at the information desk, Sharon straighten her sweater and awkwardly approached him.

“May I help you?” He asked in a pompous tone of voice that held a distinct lisp. Sharon pulled her purse upwards and brought it close to her redundantly buxom breasts, “I’m here for the Overeater’s Anonymous meeting.” 

Sharon felt his eyes scrutinizing her overly well fed body, she sensed his distain and without breaking eye contact he smugly told her, “It’s in Hemingway room, down the hall and to the right.” 

Sharon politely, if not timidly offered a soft, “Thank you.” 

Outside of the meeting room was a mature woman seated at a table and another younger woman standing near the doorway assuming the role of greeter. The woman at the table, perhaps in her early fifties was indeed overweight at around 250-pound plus, but the greeter was barely even plump. 

“Welcome to Overeaters Anonymous, I’m Michelle”, the greeter announced in a sincere perky voice. Michelle couldn’t have been older than her upper twenties and had short golden blond hair, parted on the side that complimented her esthetic face. Michelle’s cheeks were a little bit chubby and there was a minor double chin, not quite matching her borderline slim frame. Michelle’s figure was virtually slender with exception to her puffy upper arms, small protruding belly and tiny love handle that settled over her hips. 

Dressed in a stripped green and blue T-shirt that easily flattered her well endowed breasts and dark blue Gap jeans that effectively suited her curvaceous derriere, Michelle must have weighted 145-pounds at best. Sharon shook her head, “Hi, I’m Sharon, I’m here...you know...for the meeting.” 

Michelle’s big smile equaled the happiness in her voice, “Welcome Sharon, I’m glad you could make it! Let’s get you registered.” Michelle escorted Sharon to the table and she was promptly registered. The older woman was cordial, though not nearly as peppy as Michelle. 

“Welcome to Overeaters Anonymous, I’m Betty”, she informed Sharon with a &#8216;she would be so pretty if she wasn’t so fat’ look on her face. 

Michelle then took Sharon aside and ran her through the details, including; “Everyone gets teamed with a partner. Whenever you have the urge to overeat or need some motivation, you’re to call your partner and likewise, she can depend on you.” 

Sharon shrugged her shoulders, “Yeah, okay. That’s fine.” 

Michelle proceeded towards the table, though Sharon paused in her tracks and asked, “I really don’t mean to be rude, Michelle. But could I ask you a question?” 

Michelle gestured with a slight nod and cheerful grin, questioning in a bubbly tone, “Sure, what’s up?”, as she moved within close quarters of Sharon. 

Sharon nervously scratched a thick roll of flab that circled her spacious waist, eyeing Michelle’s figure, she softly enquired, “Why are you here? You’re not even close to being fat.” 

Michelle rolled her eyes and then laughed! Rubbing her mini tummy bulge, Michelle giggled through her entire explanation, “Sharon I still have to deal with my appetite. There are times when I have to bit my lip, close my eyes and count to twenty-five before deciding against another helping of mashed potatoes or having another bowl of ice cream. I was rather slim until college, that’s when I started to gain weight; before then, in high school, I weighed no more than 130-pounds max. I’ve been a member of this group for going on four years now and have lost over 100-pounds.” 

Needless to say, Sharon was impressed, “You think I could lose all the weight I put on?” 

Michelle gently rubbed Sharon’s spongy upper arm, “I don’t see why not. To be honest and I don’t want to offend you, but you’ve gained a serious amount of weight. So it will be a challenge, but if you’re able to manage your will power, you will lose weight.” 

Michelle fluttered her eyes and favored Sharon with a pleasant smile, “I think you can do it.” 

Sharon’s giggle ended with a snort, “Could you be my partner?” 

Michelle took Sharon by the hand and flexed her eyebrows, “I wish, my partner is usually aloof. Anyway, partners are prearranged according to similar backgrounds and age.” 

Michelle escorted Sharon back to the table and remarked as she went through her index cards, “I’m sure you and your partner will get along fabulously.” 

Sharon stood with her hands on her overly broad hips, her butterball belly pouring outwards, escaping the confines of her sweater as Michelle ecstatically read out the name, “Monica Ginkle. Your partner is.......” 

Sharon softly finished Michelle’s sentence, blurting out the name, a sour expression upon her face, “Monica Ginkle.” 

Michelle blinked and jerked back her head, buzzing in surprise, “You know her?” Sharon sighed, “Yeah, I know her.” 

Michelle let loose a mild chuckle, “That’s perfect! Then there’s no need to get acquainted.” 

Before Sharon could utter another word, before she could explain her resentment of having Monica as a partner, Michelle grabbed hold of her arm and with overzealous enthusiasm, chimed, “She’s right inside, let’s say hello!” 

The room was hardly packed, maybe 25 people total, all with the exception to one lone male were females. Most of the ladies were in the upper twenties age range, a few mature women and of couple of teenagers. 

Sharon glanced over the room and checked out the members. Sharon could count on one hand how many of the other females she thought were actually fat; the majority of the group was either plump or moderately chubby. 

Sharon was easily the heaviest member of the bunch. There was one dark haired Gucci chick sitting on the side filing her nails. Her pricey outfit looked terrific though barely fit her pudgy figure. Another young lady, maybe twenty years old, roamed the room, striking up brief conversations with various other members. A rather cute face with long brown hair, she was slender from the shoulders down to her waist, then her figure mushroomed with a bloated potbelly, wide child baring hips, an abnormally large butt with tree truck size thighs. 

Other members included a full figured waitress with kind facial features openly flirting with the only male member and a studious looking college student whose long ash blond hair was set in braids that showed off the roundness of her adorable face just like her T-shirt and shorts revealed her significantly chubby apple shaped body. 

Sharon noticed their smiles and a few closed lips, overheard victories and failures. 

“I haven’t been a size 14 since my wedding day!” one chick shouted to her partner, while another young woman bitterly surmised, “I’ll never lose enough weight to shop at Victoria’s Secrets ever again.” 

And of course the old favorite, “You think these jeans make my ass look big?” As well as “My mom says I look good with a little baby fat.” 

Michele led the way through the group, like a celebrity, everyone reached out to shake her hand and offer a brief hello. Upon seeing Monica, Sharon squinted and drew a breath. Monica stood by the refreshment table which served non-fat cookies and punch. Her curly black hair was much longer, dangling over her shoulders, nearly reaching the center of her broad back. 

Monica’s attractive face was now extremely chubby with swollen chipmunk like cheeks and a generously thick double chin. Void of cosmetics, her facial features, though still rather pretty, lacked the elegance that once was her pride. 

After a simple, “You two know each other, so there’s no cause for introductions”, Michelle snatched a cookie and then made her way through the crowd to mingle with a few people before the meeting would commence. 

Monica wasn’t initially alarmed when she began to pack back on the first few pounds, but as her weight increased, her motivation to diet had decreased. She then convinced herself it was a futile effort and reverted to her former habits. Monica’s weight continued to soar and she was now at her heaviest at 322-pounds. 

Monica’s flabby upper arms had almost doubled in size and her heavily endowed bust looked uncomfortable, lying over corpulent circular shaped belly. A few rolls of fat were wrapped around her voluminous waist and her hips were unusually wide. Monica’s enormous moon shaped rear end was as broad as it was hefty, not quite a bubble butt, it pushed out slightly until curved downwards over her gigantic thighs. 

Monica’s attire consisted of a navy colored Northwestern University hooded sweatshirt and gray sweatpants that naturally couldn’t conceal her tremendous girth. Sharon, the former cheerleader and vixen that once would make fun of the heavier girls in class, discovered herself under the same nickname she used to torment them with, Monica was now a blimp. 

There was a brief moment of silence as the former patient / caregiver looked each other over. Monica half grinned with the knowledge that Sharon had a decent hundred pounds on her, but it was short lived when she noticed that she was the third heaviest female in the room. 

Sharon contemplated about how round Monica had become, how wide her hips had spread out further to accommodate the added weight and how big her thighs had become. The ice was finally broken by Sharon who snorted, “Still working at Northwestern or are you a patient again?” 

Monica tilted her head, briefly glancing over Sharon’s tubby belly, “Actually yes, I’m still a care tech in the psychology ward. Will you be stopping by, I think we have a room available?” 

Sharon cleared her throat, thinking of a catty comeback as she examined Monica’s plethoric fat face, “I see you’re still helping yourself to the patient’s food trays.” 

Monica lowered her eyebrows and frowned with deep dimples appearing in her swollen cheeks, “Well, so? At least I’m in nursing school, just about ready to graduate too.” 

Monica furthered her own tirade with a question; “You haven’t been back at the hospital for months, have you quit your care tech career and perhaps got hired at a circus?” 

This hit a raw nerve with Sharon, who glanced upwards, before replying, “I can’t go back to work until I get my doctor to release me.” 

Monica scratched the side of her head, just a hint of concern in her voice, “I wasn’t aware of that.” 

Sharon was about to share the details with Monica when Betty approached them, “Excuse me ladies, please take your seats; the meeting is about to start.” The folding chairs in the meeting room were set in a circle and within a brief span of time once everyone was seated, Michelle took the floor. 

Michelle paced around the circle with her head held high, a brilliant smile upon her exquisite face, a chipper tone to her voice. “Hello everybody, I’m Michelle, a certified therapist and an overeater. I’d like to welcome two members to our group, Sharon and Brittany. Let’s all give them a little encouragement with a round of applauds!” 

Sharon froze in her seat and blushed as the other members clapped and glanced over to her direction. Michelle was a skilled motivational speaker and she worked the room with confidence and humor, “So our new members are made aware, we meet here the forth Friday of the month, we openly discuss our goals, success and pitfalls. Sharon your partner is Monica, and Brittany you’re paired with Janet. Remember, be there for each other and pull each other together when you feel weak.” 

Monica looked over to Sharon, spitefully thinking, “Maybe I can talk Janet into a trade?” 

Michelle finally stopped pacing, slightly lifting her chin, she cheerfully smiled, “Who wants to go first?” The group sat quietly, eyeing each other, curious as to whom would take the lead. The room burst out in laughter as Michelle boldly announced, “I guess since I’m the only one standing; I’ll go first.” 

Michelle placed her hands on her marginally wide hips then puffed up her cheeks and sighed, “This month wasn’t really too bad. I didn’t lose any weight but I didn’t gain any either.” While Michelle spoke, the sound of her voice would fluctuate, just as her eyes would glance over at the crowd, and then wander to the floor. “Last Saturday was really, um”; Michele looked up at the ceiling before continuing, “I sort of messed up at my brother’s birthday party. I know I had one too many hot dogs and I went a little over board with the pastries.” 

Michelle lifted her eyebrows, “But I just drank diet cola, no regular pop or beer.” Patting her small protruding belly, Michelle chuckled, “Coz if I had a beer belly, how I’d fit in these jeans!” The room erupted in laughter, the lone male who was sitting in back laughing the hardest. 

Michelle stepped on her the tips of her toes and directed her attention to the guy, “Excuse me! Excuse me!”, then she pointed”, “I think the refrigeration convention is down the hall!”


----------



## Observer (Dec 5, 2006)

Meanwhile, over at Mother's, Rachel was sipping her beer when Kathy joined her over at the bar. Reaching into her bag of chips, Kathy finished what was left, then motioned over to the bartender for another bag. 

Rachel twisted her head into Rod’s direction, a blissful smile parting her lips; “Rod certainly owns the dartboard tonight. You know he’s like won four in a row?” 

Easing her spacious duff onto the barstool, Kathy chimed, “So I’ve noticed”, then glancing over Rachel’s beer bottle casually remarked, “You’re about ready for another.” 

Rachel shook her head before drinking her bottle empty, “Yeah, why not? It’s Friday night and it’s not very polite for me to let you drink alone.” 

Kathy slammed her hand against the hard oak wood bar, “Hey, two more when you get the chance!” 

Rachel was caught off guard as Kathy rolled back her head and whined, “I have such a taste for pizza.” 

The bartender placed the brews and chips in front of the pair, and Rachel slid a sawbuck across the bar, “Here ya go, keep a buck for yourself.” 

Bursting open the bag of chips, Rachel snatched a few for herself and then offered the bag to Kathy, “Pizza does sound good, I’ll split it with’cha.” 

Kathy made eye contact and smiled at the bartender as he brought back the change, then after consuming a handful of chips told Rachel, “I really want to have pizza, but ah, I shouldn’t really.” 

Rachel shook her head as she guzzled her beer like a construction worker, then let out a soft burp, “Listen hon, I know you’re concerned about your weight, but really, I can’t eat an entire pizza by myself.” 

Lobbing another handful of chips into her mouth, Rachel sipped her beer then suggested, “Tell ya what. Split the pizza with me and the rest of the week we’ll cut back on snacks and eat healthy.” 

Kathy pouted as she took a chip, “Easy for you to say, you’re skinny. Why not have a pizza with Rod?” 

Rachel snickered, “I’m not that skinny, trust me. Any way, Rod has to leave in half an hour; he has work in the morning.” 

Kathy rested the tip of the beer bottle against her chubby cheek, her will power surely breaking, “I wouldn’t want to deprive you and it wouldn’t be polite if I let you eat alone.” 

Rachel shook her head, “And you do have a taste for it.” 

Kathy took a quick sip of beer, “Yeah, okay, sure. Right after I pick up Shari and take her home.” 

Rachel held her hands on the bar, tilting her slender body backwards on the stool, “Why not bring Sharon along?” 

Kathy laughed in shock, “Please, she’s so not in our league!”, then promptly guzzled her beer. 

While Kathy and Rachel chatted the OA meeting at he Holiday in was drawing to a close. Michelle approached Sharon just as the members were leaving the room, “I hope you found this evening rewarding?” 

Sharon glanced over Michelle’s shoulder and witnessed the lone male member leaving with the waitress, “Yeah, it was nice.” 

Monica stood right behind Sharon, likewise noticing the sole male and the waitress, “Is he the only guy in our support group?” 

Michelle twisted her head in such away that is expanded her tiny double chin, “Danny? Yeah, he’s our only male member; I was only kidding about the convention down the hall.” 

“He’s like a private coach to some of the ladies, frequently invites them out for a little motivation it seems”, Michelle continued as she adjusted her T-shirt over the tiny roll that poked out over the waistband of her jeans. Michelle then brushed her hand across her mini potbelly, smoothing out the fabric of her T-shirt, “Any way, I’m glad you enjoyed the meeting. Here’s my card and if you ever can’t get a hold of your partner, feel free to call me. I’m always up for chatting.” 

Sharon accepted the card with a smile, “Thanks, I appreciate it.” 

Michelle bit her lip, leaning in towards Sharon, she clasped her shoulder, “It’s not always easy, but this support group pulls us all together.” 

A modest chuckle and with her eyebrows raised, Michelle added, “I could really go for an nice hot fudge sundae right about now, but I don’t keep carrot sticks in my fridge for rabbits.” 

Sharon blinked; “Don’t you ever eat ice cream?” 

Michelle nodded, her hands on her circular shaped butt, “Of course, but in moderation or I else I&#8216;d be back in spandex.” Thus Michelle wandered off to join Betty in gathering up the index cards and various other items that were used for the meeting. 

Monica edged her butterball body in close quarters with Sharon, “Hey, she’s way over board with her peachy attitude, huh?” 

Sharon grabbed her purse and looked across the room where Michelle was stationed, “I think she has a lovely personality.” 

The girls slowly strolled out of the meeting room and as they journeyed down the hall, Monica brought Sharon up to speed about Michelle, “You know all that stuff she said?” Mimicking Michelle’s perky voice, Monica laid one hand on her hip, “I didn’t lose any weight this month but didn’t gain any weight either.” 

Monica didn’t break away from the impersonation as they entered the lobby, “But I didn’t mention that this support group sucks, coz I’ve put back on nine pounds over the previous two months.” 

Sharon stopped as she reached the doorway, “Michelle or you?” 

Monica playfully pushed Sharon towards the door, “Michelle, dumb ass. A few of the other members told me that Michelle is struggling with her appetite.” 

Once off the building, Sharon finally responded to Monica’s tirade, “Stop being so bitter. If you can’t stand Michelle or hate the meetings, don’t attend.” 

The added pounds had changed Sharon from a slender outspoken chick, to a fattened wallflower who rarely spoke out loud, but this timid gal let loose on Monica, “By the way, nice testimonial, professional guys don’t ask me out anymore coz I got so fat! Boo hoo! My heart’s breaking for you! It’s your own fat....um”, Sharon tripped over tongue, then picked up where she left off, “I meant, its your own fault that you’re fat. Don’t dump on someone who’s at least trying. Damn it, like I said, if you don’t like the meetings, don’t freaking attend!” 

Monica twisted her pudgy waist, “I have to attend, I have no choice.” 

Sharon folded her arms over her overly ample bust, “Why? Are you seeing a psychologist too?” 

Monica squirmed, “Ew, no! It’s one of the conditions that my parents gave me so I could move back home.” 

Monica stepped aside so a well dressed couple could enter the hotel, then continued, “Ah, whenever I would visit my family and if my mom would have been grocery shopping, well you can guess the rest.” 

The sharply dress male turned his head around, after checking out the duo, he whispered something to his petite, sharply dressed wife that made her giggle. 

Monica walked over to Sharon, “What a jerk.” 

Sharon shook her head; “The world is full of jerks, what was the other condition?” 

Monica pushed up her curly raven hair, “That I get out of the house and socialize.” 

Sharon scratched her belly, “To be honest, I kind of liked the meeting but, I really don’t need help from a support group. I need a work release from my doctor, that’s all. I’m not an overeater.” 

Monica snapped back with a laugh, “Ah, denial is one of the warning signs!” 

Sharon snickered, “Shut up”, then upon placing her hands on her exceedingly wide hips asked, “Wanna grab a bite with me? I’m hungry.” 

Monica took a step back, “I’m really not sure? Where would we go? Not a fast food place? I had whoppers for dinner.” 

Sharon plodded through her purse in search of her cell, then lifted her eyes to Monica, 

“What about pizza or do you consider that fast food?” Monica whirled around in her spot; her enormous belly wobbling, “Yeah, pizza would be nice.” 

Sharon discovered her cell, “Hey, I made previous arrangements to be picked up, but if I treat for the pizza, would you give me a ride home?” 

Monica grinned, “Yeah, I don’t mind. What happen to that black Mustang you used to drive?” 

Sharon dialed Kathy’s number, “Since I’m not employed at the moment; I gave it to my sister so she could use to drive back and forth from school.” 

Sharon motioned with her finger, one minute, as she reached Kathy’s cell, “Hey, you don’t have to pick me up, I met a friend and she’s going to drive me home after we stop for a bite.” 

Sharon then rolled her eyes, “Yes, I’m aware that I just went to an Overeaters Anonymous meeting.” 

Sharon shook her head, “Yeah Kathy; the meeting was very nice. I’ll call you tomorrow and give you all the details.” 

Once off the phone, Monica pointed into the direction of her car, “Met a friend, huh?” 

Sharon nodded and offered Monica her hand, “I’m willing to be your friend. At least I’ll give it a try,” her remark ending with a giggle. 

Monica took Sharon’s hand, “Okay a truce.” 

Sharon shook Monica’s hand, “Is Gino’s East okay? It’s only a short drive from here.” Monica grinned, “Yeah, I love their pizza.” 

Back at Mothers, Kathy put her cell phone back in her purse and finished her beer while waiting for Rachel to send Rod off into the night with a goodbye kiss. She blew a loose curl from out of eyes, pondering over Steve and their plans for Saturday night. 

Rachel finally arrived back at the bar and knocked Kathy out of her daydream by squeezing her spongy knee, “Hey, ready for pizza?” 

“Sure thing Rach, Sharon found a ride home, so I needn&#8216;t worry about giving her a ride”, Kathy buzzed. 

Kathy withdrew a few dollars from her purse as an added tip for the bartender, then plopped off the barstool, 

“Anyone else coming?” Rachel pushed her vibrant red bangs from out of her eyes; 

“Debbie declined coz she’s hitting it off with that guy, and Jenni’s expecting her sister to show up here in about an hour. I guess it’s just you and me.” 

Once outside of the Mothers, Kathy watched as a couple of drunk guys checked Rachel out as they entered the joint, “Ah, is Gino’s East okay?” 

Rachel nodded her head, “Perfect!” 

Gino’s East was just a short trek from Mothers and as soon as they entered the restaurant, were told it would be a twenty-minute wait. 

“Wanna find somewhere else?”, Kathy cordially asked. Rachel replied without a second thought, “Nah, we’re here already and any way, its Friday night. Wherever we’d go we’d have to wait.” 

Kathy shook her head, “I suppose you’re right.” 

Rachel took a few steps away from Kathy, “Hey, I’m going to powder my nose, be right back.” Kathy giggled as Rachel disappeared into the crowd, “Yeah, I would hate to lose our place in line.” 

Rachel strolled into the ladies lady’s room and freshen up her cosmetics. Her dazzling red hair was trimmed shorter than usual, barely touching the top of her neck, but rendered her facial features the zeal of attractiveness.

Rachel’s diamond shaped face sported high cheekbones and a trim jaw line, which were accented by her short hairstyle. 

Upon entering her purse and adding a little maintenance to her face, Rachel took a step backward to scrutinize her figure. The sleeveless T-shirt and shorts Rachel wore exposed her taunt, trim figure leaving little for the imagination, but still? 

Rachel puffed up her cheeks and let loose a soft sigh as she slid her fingers down the front of her shorts; ah yes, was her tummy just a little bloated by all the beers she had digested? Perhaps? Rachel cleared the path for another patron to use the sink, a young chubby gal around Rachel’s age. 

Smiles were exchanged and the chubby gal’s eyes looked Rachel up and down, 

“Something the matter?”, she asked, her voice more in ridicule, less in concern. Rachel closed her purse, “Not really, why do you ask?” 

The chuckle that left the chubby gals lips echoed throughout the ladies room, “You looked kind of worried? Are you are afraid you’re losing your figure?” 

Rachel ran her fingers though her shiny red hair, “No, not at all.” 

“Vanity is a double edged sword”, the chubby gal strongly advised Rachel as she wiped her hands and jiggled her spacious rear out of the ladies room. Rachel adjusted her shorts, bringing them up to her navel, then sourly peered into the mirror. 

Mean while, Kathy scratched her elbow as the hostess escorted the patrons in line before them to their table and she grinned, “We’re next.” 

Noticing the restaurant’s door swinging open, Kathy stepped a side for the next customers to enter, namely Sharon and Monica. 

Upon exchanging glances Kathy snapped her head back, “Sharon, should you really be having pizza?” 

Sharon laughed out loud. 

“And it’s nice to see you too!” Monica sarcastically remarked as she brought her swollen body next to Sharon, “Are you like, the food police or what?”

Sharon swung her purse into Kathy’s direction, “This is my former roommate, Kathy. You’ll have to excuse her, Kathy’s been caught up in her mother hen role.” 

Kathy folded her arms over her bust, “I’m trying to look out for your best interest.” 

Sharon giggled lightly as she introduced the pair, thus Kathy blinked, “You’re Monica?” 

Monica took a defensive stance, her hands over her extremely wide hips, her chin upwards, exaggerating the thickness of her double chin, “Yeah, I’m Monica.” 

Just as Sharon was about to relieve the tension with a humorous quip, Rachel arrived. Her eyes immediately focused on the new arrivals, “Hey Kathy, are these friends of yours?”, she bubbly inquired. 

Sharon nervously began to button up her sweater, as Kathy nodded, “Yes, but actually, I just met Monica.” 

Rachel acknowledged Monica with a closed lips smile, then brought her honey colored eyes to Sharon, “Have we met? You look vaguely familiar?” 

Sharon looked over to Kathy, before admitting, “Yeah Rachel, I’m Sharon.” 

This was an uncomfortable moment for Sharon, but for Rachel as well. Sharon was unsure of Rachel’s reaction to her added girth, while Rachel hadn’t a clue of what to say. 

Would a sensitive remark about Sharon’s weight be in order or should she just ignore the fact that her chief high school rival was now huge? 

Asking, &#8216;how have you been?’, seemed pointless. The dead air was interrupted by Monica, “Who do I have to sleep with to get a table?” Kathy lifted her eyebrows, 

“There’s a twenty-minute wait for a table.” 

“Twenty minutes!”, Sharon snorted as she stepped backwards. 

Rachel gestured over to Kathy with a smile, then drew her attention to Sharon and Monica, “Our table will be ready shortly, why not join us?” 

Kathy tilted her head and sourly squinted towards Rachel, though it was Sharon who spoke, “Nah, we’ll wait. We wouldn’t want to intrude.” 

Rachel twisted her head towards the hostess, “Excuse me, but could you make that a table for four?” The hostess nodded, “Sure, they’re clearing off a table for your party as we speak.” 

Sharon sighed, “Ah, really. We wouldn’t want to....” Rachel interrupted Sharon as she took her by the arm; “It’ll be fun, really. Dine with us.” 

Kathy brought it to Rachel’s attention, “Perhaps Sharon wants to dine alone with her friend?” 

Rachel lifted her eyebrows, “Don’t be silly, we all know each other, and we’re all here together.” 

Monica inched her way between Rachel and Sharon, her bulging tummy sliding up against Rachel’s hip, “No, we all don’t know each other. I haven’t a clue who you are?” 

Rachel happily grined, “We’re buddies from high school, and any way, this is the perfect opportunity to make new friends.” 

The hostess arrived back to the scene and cordially invited the four females to follow her to their table. 

Sharon waved Monica on, “I don’t know about you, but I don’t want to wait for a table, so lets join Kathy and Rachel.” 

Monica glumly strolled behind Sharon as Kathy approached Rachel and whispered, “I don’t think this is a good idea.” 

Rachel shrugged her shoulders, “Relax Kathy, it’s fine.”

After ordering two large pizza’s, only Sharon and Rachel seemed lively enough to converse. Kathy barely spoke and Monica sat in silence, feeling a tad uncomfortable around Rachel. However, once the pizza’s came, Kathy and Monica’s moods vigorously improved and by the time they left Gino’s East, the four girls were more or less friends.


----------



## Observer (Dec 8, 2006)

*PART FIFTEEN: ONE YEAR LATER: THE SHAPE OF CURRENT EVENTS *

It was a year since the events at Gino’s East that brought the four girls together. Rivalries were put aside that night and renewed friendships emerged. 

Of the four females, Sharon and Rachel had changed the most; we’ll deal with Rachel later. Sharon, once attending the Overeaters Anonymous meetings, was given a work release from Dr. Malay. She was quickly gainfully employed as a receptionist at Northwestern’s medical faculty for women.

She rarely came into contact with Monica at work, since they worked at different buildings. She still saw her everyday since they now shared a modest near north side apartment. 

Whereas Monica slowly drifted away from the Overeaters Anonymous meetings within a short span of time, Sharon continued to attend for a few months longer. Perhaps Sharon didn’t lose any weight, but she did manage to learn how to keep her appetite in check, or at least control her constant urge to feed. This new capacity for self-control didn’t, however, hinder her from enjoying lavish meals and even pigging out while watching late night television. 

A wonderful metamorphosis did occur from the combined effects of her therapy and entry into the self-help group. Acquiring inspiration from the other members, Sharon rightfully adopted her new size like it was always in accord with her nature. She behaved much as though she had always been full figured yet resumed displaying the dazzling aura of beauty as when she was prom queen. Her now neatly trimmed mane was back to it’s dyed ash blond color, magnificently gliding over her shoulders, exposing her ravishing chubby face, highlighted with just a modest assortment of cosmetics. 

Sharon wore her 403-pounds rather well, appearing radiant in her choice of attire, the very best Lane Bryant had to offer. Her crimson red turtle neck sweater perfectly flattered her buxom breasts and helped to conceal much of her thick waist, while adding a certain sexuality to her big, corpulent belly. 

Likewise her fledging wide hips revealed a definite sensuality. A long black skirt, a mixture of nylon and spandex helped to render her spacious rear into a circular moon shape butt, thus effectively adding dimension to her overly husky thighs in such a way that hid her saddlebags. 

The pear shaped beauty’s enormous hindquarters in fact did balloon over her chunky thighs, but due to her wardrobe, managed to aid her in elegance, far from the sloppy girl she was a year earlier. 

Reverting back to context, a suggestion put forth by Michelle before she dropped out of the picture, only reinforced Sharon’s natural beauty. Sharon’s pudgy cheeks and doughy double chins might have altered her facial appearance, and even with a mild case of blemishes, she was truly cute. 

However, as attractive Sharon now felt, society had a different opinion. Even with her newfound confidence and emergence, Sharon discovered herself lacking male attention. Be it peer pressure or society’s judgment on physical beauty, she would either meet members of the opposite sex who either desired her only as a friend or wanted nothing to do with her. And this was her state that afternoon.

Sharon had just rescheduled an appointment for a patient that late afternoon, then removed her chubby booty from her chair and was proceeding to rearrange a few files.

Sharon looked over her shoulder, checking out the time by the clock on the wall, she shut the filing cabinet and wandered over to her co-workers, Annette Wallsworth and Tabby Ankers, a pair of patient care techs a few years younger than Sharon. 

Both females were slender and gorgeous and didn’t have a prejudiced bone in their bodies concerning their full figured co-worker. Still, being as large as she was, Sharon felt a tinge uncomfortable around them. After all, both were extremely popular and skinny. 

“What’s up?” Tabby asked Sharon as she leaned back in her chair. 

Sharon strolled around the desk, “We’re about through for the day, mind if I leave a little early?” 

Annette, who was a Jennifer Anniston look alike, smiled, “Sure, if you like. No sense hanging around when we saw the last patient a half-hour ago.” 

Tabby, whose light brown hair was pulled back in a tight ponytail that easily showed off her pretty face, reminded Sharon about Saturday night, “Remember, we’re having a girl’s night out, give me a call if you change your mind?” 

Sharon had previously been out with her co-workers, but though she did have some fun, it was a pain to watch her friends mix and mingle while she simply watched from her barstool. 

Being in a dance club with hundreds of people and going unnoticed wasn’t too enjoyable. “How could I be so invisible?” Sharon often pondered. 

“I’ll do that”, Sharon smiled, “thanks for the invite.” 

Once out of the clinic, Sharon hailed a cab and was on her way to Miller’s pub, her usual Friday night stop before home. Every Friday night, Sharon would hook up with Monica for dinner and a few beers before returning home and watching Friends. It was a scheduled routine. 

Occasionally the rest of the crew, Kathy and Rachel would join them, when not with their steady guys. But tonight it would be just Monica joining Sharon. Miller’s Pub was jammed packed with patrons and Sharon decided to grab a seat at the bar while she waited for her friend. Anyway, Monica always ran late and why take up a table when another party could dine? 

Sharon slowly sipped her beer, closing her eyes to contemplate her desire for male companionship, she overheard a male voice speaking above the crowd, “Hello, Sharon, right?”

Sharon maneuvered her plus sized body to the sound of the voice and there stood someone she hadn’t seen in a while. 

“Danny? Danny from the overeaters meetings?” 

Daniel L. Rasky, known as Danny, was an agreeable looking young man with light brown hair and chestnut colored eyes. Casually dressed, the twenty-something Danny couldn’t have weighed more than 150-pounds and stood about an inch higher than Sharon. 

A roofer by trade, he was built like a muscle man and had an easygoing attitude. 

“Mind if I join you for a beer?”, Danny asked. 

Sharon was in total awe, completely speechless as her eyes centered on his friendly smile, then coasted down the length of his body. 

Danny edged his way onto the stool, “You haven’t been to the meetings? What’s up with that?” 

Sharon blinked herself back to reality with a dumbfounded, “Uh? What?”

Danny playfully bumped his shoulder against Sharon, “Have you had too many?” 

Sharon’s fingers roamed up and down her beer glass, a wide smile upon her pretty face, “Too many beers? This is my first one”, she giggled.

Danny sipped his brew and then leaned partially off his stool, “You’re expecting someone?” 

Long ago Sharon could play with a guy like putty in her hands, but due to lack of recent experience, she fumbled with her words like a teenage girl out with her first crush, “Um, just my, um friend, Monica.” 

Sharon nervously brushed back her hair as Danny surmised, “Would Monica be that dark haired girl who used to attend the meetings with you?” 

This was amazing. Danny could have referred to Monica as the fat chick or heavy girl, but instead chose to describe Monica as dark haired, this was a shock to Sharon. 

“Yeah, that’s Monica”, Sharon managed to squeak out as her fingers circled the beer glass. 

Danny tilted his head, “She always looked grumpy, what’s up with that?” 

Sharon lifted her chin, “Ah, she’s having a hard time accepting herself.” 

Danny slugged down his beer as Sharon breezed through the details, “Monica was like, a really hot chick, I think that’s how you guys would describe her? But now that she’s doubled in size, I suppose you can guess the rest.” 

Danny jerked back his head, “I guess? But I think she’s attractive enough &#8211; just needs to, as you said, work on the way she presents herself.” 

Playfully, and perhaps a little too hard, Sharon slammed her hand against Danny’s chest, almost knocking him off the stool, “Get out of town!”, she chuckled. 

Danny shrugged his wide shoulders, “No, I’m serious, I think she could look stunning. Too bad about her poor sense of self-esteem.” 

Sharon squinted, “You’re serious? Really serious?” 

Danny shook his head, “Where is it written that a female has to be slim to be attractive?” 

Sharon rested her hand on her big belly, “You think skinny girls are ugly?” 

Danny laughed, “No, not at all, but beauty shouldn’t be restricted to a dress size.” 

Sharon puffed up her cherry red cheeks and exhaled, a profound expression on her pretty face, “Yeah, right.” 

Danny acknowledged the fact, “I just prefer larger women, I find heavy gals more attractive then lighter ones. No crime in that.” 

Sharon’s eyes grew like saucers, “Then you attend the meetings to pick up thick chicks?” 

Danny half grinned with a soft laugh, “You make it sound like its a bad thing.” 

Sharon sipped her beer before announcing, “No, not bad. Unusual perhaps?” 

Danny waved the barmaid over for another beer, then returned his attention back to Sharon, “Listen Sharon, here’s the deal. Whenever I meet a heavy girl through usual means, whether through friends or at a bar, it seems like I’m always rejected.” 

Sharon lifted her eyebrows, “I find that hard to believe”, then giggled, “No offense.” 

Danny slipped the barmaid a five, “You didn’t let me finish. A guy like me or any guy meets a chubby girl and once we start to show interest, they think we have an ulterior motive” 

Sharon quietly nodded as Danny continued, “Like we think because their heavy they’re easy and our sole interest is sex.” 

Upon sipping his beer, Danny furthered his explanation, “At the meetings, there are still a vast portion of females hung up about their size and the rest of that nonsense. But still, I have encountered a few who enjoy my company, like to be told they’re beautiful and are entertained by my encouragement. It’s harmless. I’ve made a few friends and even dated a couple of the girls.” 

Sharon peered into Danny’s eyes, her hand on the side of her head, her elbow on the bar, “That’s quite a bit of information. I’m torn between being impressed and amazed.” 

Danny tapped his glass of beer, “And this is because?”

Sharon eyes were still glued to Danny’s eyes, speaking soft but blunt, “When I was skinny, I never believed heavy chicks could ever be pretty. Same thing when I got fat. At first, but now I feel as beautiful as when I was slim. Though I can still understand why guys wouldn’t perceive me as attractive.” 

Danny’s body language and tone of voice corresponded with Sharon’s “That’s what society wants you to believe.”

Sharon nodded, to which Danny smiled, “You’re probably just as beautiful today as you ever were.”

As Sharon blushed a bright red hue, Danny changed his position and once enjoying a long sip of beer, offered his opinion, “You know the whole fashion industry and diet business is a scam? It’s all about selling a product and using peer pressure as incentive. Diets don’t even work; some are deliberately prone to failure to keep you buying their product.” 

Sharon tapped the top of her glass, “Tell me about it. My friend Rachel has been on like, five different diets in the last seven or eight months and all it has brought her is a lot of frustration as she continues to get fatter.” 

Danny glanced over at his watch, then slugged down the rest of his beer, “Hey, I hate to run, but I’m going to the meeting tonight. I’ve really enjoyed this conversation, think I might run into you again?” 

Sharon shook her head, “Yeah, me too.” 

Danny inquired about Sharon returning to the meetings and she declined, “Nah, they’re no fun anymore since Michelle left. That other lady is way too militant for my taste and is like a wet blanket, you know?” 

Danny concurred, “Yeah, Betty is off on the far end and she always gives me attitude.” 

Danny hopped off his stool and cordially shook Sharon’s hand, “Then perhaps I can have your number?” 

Sharon squeezed Danny’s hand as she replied with a giggle, “No, you give me yours.” 

“Sure”, Danny happily announced, and as he wrote out his number on a napkin, added Michelle’s number was well. 

“Cool, Michelle’s number, thanks. I would love to get in touch with her”, Sharon beamed. 

Danny shook his head, “I’m sure Michelle will enjoy hearing from you as well. Ah, she’ll clue you in on why she deserted the meetings.” 

Sharon politely nodded as Danny then asked, “Are you sure your friend is going to show up?” 

Sharon offered Danny a closed lips smile, then modestly chuckled, “Yeah, she’s always late.” 

Upon encouraging Sharon to give him and Michelle a call, Danny was out the door just minutes before Monica finally arrived. 

Sharon slid her hefty bubble butt off the stool and approached Monica, “Hey you, I have some interesting news.”

Monica’s bored expression was broken by her yawn, “Yeah, okay. Do we have a table?” Monica’s curly black hair dangled over her shoulders, adding a distinct circular shape to her sans cosmetics face. 

Unlike Sharon who had only gained a mere nine pounds over the course of the previous year, Monica put on twenty-five more pounds that brought her expanding butterball figure to 347-pounds. 

Just as much as Sharon eventually accepted her size, the reverse was true of Monica whose poor sense of self esteem was revealed by the lack of attention to her appearance and bitter attitude. Monica’s apple cheeks appeared all the more swollen just like her pudgy double chin increased in size. 

Minus makeup, the beauty that once was held in Monica’s exquisitely attractive face looked moderately pretty at best. Sharon waddled over to the wait station and upon being directed to a table in back, leafed through the menu while sharing the news with Monica. 

“I met a guy!” Sharon bubbly squeaked. Monica rolled her eyes, 

“What guy?” 

Sharon bounced in her seat, “Danny from the Overeaters Anonymous meeting!” 

Monica leaned towards Sharon, her amply endowed bust brushing over the table, “The only reason any guy would show a big girl attention is for sex, coz they think we’re easy.” 

Sharon laughed so hard her tummy jiggled, “That’s exactly what Danny said!”

Monica was still in her work attire, dark green scrubs, the fabric strained by her girth. Most of the added pounds that Monica put on had settled in her belly and rear, though the rolls wrapped around her thick waist looked larger and her hips seemed to have expanded further. 

Monica had a difficult time sitting comfortably, her gigantic backside pressing up against the back of her chair and the flab from her telephone pole size thighs spilling over. Sharon placed the menu on the table and folded her hands over it, “I know what I’m ordering, what about you?” 

Monica wiped the bangs from out of her eyes as she stared at the menu; “I haven’t made up my mind yet. What’s the rush? All we ever do on Friday night is watch TV.” 

That was too true. Both girls hadn’t a social life, with exception to their Friday evening dinners and perhaps a visit from Kathy or Rachel when they weren’t with their beau’s. 

“Well I have another tidbit to share with you, Monica.” 

Monica sarcastically smiled, “Do tell, I’m on the edge of my seat.” 

Sharon half-grinned, “Danny gave me Michelle’s number, I’m thinking about calling her and maybe invite her over tomorrow night?” 

Monica dropped her menu on the table, “You’re going to do what? Invite Michelle over?” 

Sharon spoke as she chewed on her fork, “Why not? We’re playing cards with Kathy and Rachel any way, aren’t we?” 

Kathy and Rachel usually hung out with their significant others on Saturday night, but since Steve was out of town and Rod had his own card game happening, plans were made for a little poker game between the chicks at their apartment. 

Monica puffed up her already swollen cheeks and sighed, “I couldn’t stand that ditz at the meetings, why would I enjoy her company at our apartment?” 

Sharon giggled, “Coz she’s very optimistic and fun!” Monica didn’t have a chance to reply, the waitress approached the duo and took their orders. 

“Yeah”, Sharon grinned, “Michelle was so full of energy and spunk, the meetings weren't the same without her, so that’s the main reason I stopped going.” 

“Michelle was the main reason I stopped going!” Monica glumly remarked. Sharon knew where Monica was heading, another tirade against someone who took a little pride in themselves, thus she changed the subject. 

“It’s like, only six more months before Rachel and Rod tie the knot. I’m not even the one getting married but I’m so anxious, I love weddings.” 

Monica’s facial expression froze into a deadpan stare, “I hate weddings.” The pair was briefly interrupted by the waitress who brought them their salads. 

While Sharon nibbled, Monica ate in a fury that reflected her resentment and anger. “Everyone looks their best, especially the bridal party in their overpriced gowns and once the reception starts, unless you know the right people, you’re banished to the back of the room.” 

Sharon only nodded as she continued to eat, though Monica continued, “You’re supposed to smile and say, this is such a beautiful wedding, when you really want to puke coz you realize you’re not pretty enough to be included in any real events and guys avoid you coz there’s so many skinny bitches.....” 

Sharon interrupted Monica’s outburst, “Whoa, backup babe. I remember what happened to you a few years ago, okay? It wasn’t fair and rude on your cousin’s part to select a friend over you coz you put on weight. But you gotta stop being so bitter.” 

Monica rolled her eyes as she gobbled up a mouthful of lettuce, “Excuse me, but I’m just being a realist.” 

Sharon shook her head as she wiped her mouth with a napkin, “Fair enough Monica, but before you start trashing Rachel’s wedding.....” 

“You know me too well!”, Monica jeered. 

Sharon’s brow wrinkled, “Rachel can only afford a certain number of bride’s maids, that’s why out of our group, only Kathy is standing up.” 

Monica smiled like a minx, “You know Rachel shouldn’t be in a hurry to buy her wedding dress, coz she won’t be able to fit into it on her wedding day. She should wait to buy it a couple days before her wedding to be sure it’ll still fit.” 

Sharon sipped her beer, “You’re enjoying the fact that Rachel has been putting on weight.” 

Monica smirked, “Yeah, Sure. Why not? She always made me feel inferior.” 

Sharon corrected her friend, “I beg your pardon, Monica. You’ve only known Rachel for about a year and she has been nothing but nice to you. Your own insecurities made you envious of Rachel, you’re at fault for feeling inferior.” 

Monica grumbled under her breath, “Since when did you become a therapist?” 

“Right now, Rachel needs our support and love, not criticism. Remember how difficult it was for us when we put on weight? She’s experiencing everything we went through”, Sharon cordially remarked. 

Monica sarcastically disagreed, “Ah Ms. know - it - all, it isn’t the same, coz when we both got fat, neither one of us were in a relationship, so Miss Rachel hasn’t a clue what’s it like to be admired then rejected coz you’re no longer thin.” 

Sharon waited for their meals to be served by the waitress before continuing. “Kathy has dropped a few tidbits about Rachel my way. Her younger sister teases her and at work, Rachel heard a few nasty comments about her weight through the grapevine, the usual bull about her rear and stuff. It hasn’t been easy for Rach.” 

Monica began to devour her steak, “You just made my day, Shari, thanks. How does Rod feel now that she’s gotten porky?” 

Sharon nibbled on her mashed potatoes before replying, “I did ask Kathy about that, but sorry to burst your bubble, he could care less about her weight.” 

Monica spoke as she ate, “We’ll see how he feels when she’s our size.” 

Once dinner was over, the girls went directly home. While Monica took to the couch to watch TV, Sharon roamed into her room to call Michelle. 

The phone rang several times before Michelle finally answered, “Hello.” 

“Hi Michelle, its Sharon from the overeaters meetings, remember me?” Michelle’s voice was still as perky as ever, highlighted with a tone of enthusiasm, “Sure do, how you’ve been girlfriend?” 

Sharon planted her colossal behind on her bed, “Just fine, you?” 

Michelle happily concurred, “I’m well, thanks for asking.” 

Sharon mentioned that she got her number from Danny, which Michelle didn’t mind, “Cool, how is he?” 

Sharon plopped backward into the soft cushion of the mattress, “We talked briefly over a beer, but I guess he’s okay. I kind of think he was hitting on me?” 

Michelle giggled, “That’s Danny all right! But he really is a sweet guy.” 

Sharon lifted up her sweater and proceeded to rub her excessively chubby belly in a circular motion, “I think so too. He’s not a player, you know what I mean?” 

Michelle laughed, “He can flirt like a pro, but I can’t see him actually using anyone. Not Danny.” 

Sharon rolled over to her side, her fingers gently massaging her tummy, “I quit the meetings right after you stopped showing up. They just weren’t fun without you.” 

“You’re making me blush”, Michelle giggled, “Life is too short to be miserable.” 

Michelle then favored Sharon with the explanation why she quit, “Which is exactly why I stopped going to the meetings. To be honest, at first it was because I felt like a failure because I began to gain weight. The more I deprived myself of the foods I loved, the more....well, unhappy I became. So I decided, it’s better to be fat and happy then skinny and miserable.” 

“You’re no longer dieting?”, Sharon asked. 

Michelle replied with a modest chuckle, “I try to take it easy with the sweets, but yeah, I stopped dieting. I kind of think I was meant to become heavier, so instead of battling my weight, I decided to accept it.” 

Sharon squeezed her belly just below her navel, “Good for you! No regrets?” 

Michelle’s voice did drop a tad, “Sometimes, like when I’m out shopping and I see a skinny girl in something I can&#8216;t possibly wear anymore, yeah. I wish I could still wear those nice clothes, that are designed for certain body types, but that doesn’t make me feel any less attractive.” 

Sharon beamed with happiness for Michelle, “I love your attitude!” 

Michelle laughed as Sharon politely asked, “Not to be too nosy, but how are you doing in the romance department?” 

Michelle at first replied in jest, “And you’re working for what tabloid?” Then she favored Sharon with the details, “Actually I just broke up with a jerk that kept nagging me to lose fifty pounds.” 

Sharon bluntly acknowledged Michelle, “He didn’t deserve to know you.” 

Michelle’s voice returned to its perky freshness, “Thanks, Sharon.” “I don’t date as often now that I’m chubby again, but I do okay”, Michelle buzzed, relinquishing to Sharon about a guy at the supermarket that has a crush on her and a little morsel concerning an English professor she has been out with. Sharon invited Michelle over to her apartment for the card game. 

“I can do that, why not? I should warn you, my uncle is a card shark, taught me everything there is about poker.” 

Sharon patted her pudgy belly, “Well, we’re all rookies, except Kathy who used to play at a regular game when they were short a player, but I like a challenge.” 

Michelle asked for Sharon’s address and after a few parting words, Sharon hung up the phone and ventured into the living room. 

Monica removed her eyes from the TV screen, “I suppose you called Michelle and invited her over?” 

Sharon slowly removed her sweater, “Yeah, sure did. She’s going to join us.” 

Monica pulled her legs unto to the sofa then stretched her body outwards, “I hope she got fat coz at least then I’ll be entertained.” 

Sharon scratched her belly, “Yeah, she put on weight, but unlike you, she’s at not all bitter about getting chubby.” 

Monica brought her attention back to the rerun of Friends, “That’s only because she’s still in denial.” Sharon’s beefy behind bounced as she wobbled towards the bathroom, “Whatever. I’ll join you after I take a shower.”


----------



## Observer (Dec 8, 2006)

On Saturday evening Monica laid down her gossip magazine as Sharon entered her bedroom, “Yes, anything I can help you with?” 

Sharon, who looked rather nice in her Chicago Bears sweat shirt and matching dark blue sweatpants, glanced over at her room mate, still clad in her ill fitting, orange colored pajama’s, “Aren’t you going to get dressed? Our friends will be here soon.” 

Monica rolled her round, beefy body off her bed, “I guess so. Why are you dressed so nice?” 

Sharon paraded to the mirror that hung above Monica’s dresser, “I just want Michelle to be aware that I take pride in my appearance.” 

Monica joined Sharon at the mirror, a sarcastic grin matching the tone of her voice, “Are you like, planning to make out with her?” 

Sharon elbowed Monica’s stout belly, “Stop being gross and start getting dressed. I’m going to set up the table.” 

While Sharon arranged the table, with potato chips and dip and playing cards, Monica tossed off her pajamas and threw on a black T-shirt and emerald green spandex slacks. It was then that Kathy and Rachel arrived. Kathy, who was casually dressed in a blue Levi shirt and jeans, had watched her weight fluctuate throughout the year and though at one point reaching the low 180’s, she was now a pound over 200. 

She looked keenly cute with her wavy, auburn hair brushing her shoulders, a brown beret kept her bangs out of her eyes while displaying her chubby, genuinely pretty face. She was more confident than ever before due to her relationship with Steve and a better job since leaving the Board of Trade. Kathy was now employed as a processing tech for a software company located in the western suburbs. Kathy entered the room with own caliber of style. 

Following Kathy into the quaint north side apartment was Rachel. Rachel maintained her radiant red hair unusually short, set in a miniature ponytail, it exposed the much fuller cheeks that had replaced her high cheekbones and a rubbery double chin that increased in size whenever she would smile. 

Her diamond shaped face and trim jaw line banished for good, the extra pounds rendering her a still attractive but distinctly swollen looking oval shaped face. Rachel’s choice in attire revealed her own doubts about her appearance, a large red and black flannel shirt, on loan from Rod, and blue jeans straight from K - mart. 

Worn outwards, the shirt aided in hiding Rachel’s overly well nourished figure that included thick upper arms, a rather expansive bust and a fledgling potbelly. Rachel’s waist was by now very soft and husky with at least two sets of rolls, the largest one circling her spacious hips. As much as the shirt hid most of the weight that had claimed her body, it was the reverse for the jeans. 

The cheap K-mart jeans only helped to exaggerate the width of her now bloated posterior that curved over her hefty thighs before pushing outwards, the tail end of her shirt flowing over beefy cheeks. 

Rachel was a victim of yo-yo dieting and within a year’s time, her lean, athletic 129 pound figure had expanded to a very soft and corpulent 177 pounds. Unlike Sharon, and of course Kathy, Rachel hadn’t come to terms with her newly acquired tubby figure and this lack of acceptance played havoc with her behavior as well. 

From the onset of her weight gain, Rachel surely lost her desire in sports and her frequent visits to the tanning salon simply out of embarrassment. Thus this furthered her loss of muscle tone and reverted her copper tone skin to milky white. Once the most popular member of her group, Rachel might have still hung with Jenni and her usual crowd of sports enthusiasts, though by the time she reached 150-pound mark was reduced to mascot status, only playing when someone didn’t show. Rachel’s high maintenance lifestyle was history. 

Sharon greeted her friends with a hugs and smiles, while Monica simply uttered a monotone, “Hi.” 

“I got’cha light beer, Kathy”, Sharon grinned, “It’s on the bottom shelf in the fridge.” Kathy politely inquired as she walked to the kitchen, “Anyone else need anything?” 

Rachel directed her spongy, pear shaped figure to the table, “Sure, bring me one too.” 

The three chicks took their seats and once Kathy returned with the beers, joined them at the table. 

“High card deals”, Sharon announced as she shuffled the cards, “And take those pennies off the table Monica, you know better then that.” 

Kathy wrinkled her brow in mock seriousness, “Yeah, we have a twenty-five-cent minimum.” 

Monica glanced over at Rachel and then slid the bowl of chips her way. Biting her lip, Rachel paused before sinking a chip into the dip, and then another after another. Sharon gave Monica a scolding expression, knowing full well her intentions, then smiled at Rachel, “Just a reminder, we’re ordering pizza later, so don’t eat too much now.” 

Kathy reached over and grabbed a handful of chips, “Cool, pizza sounds delightful. I haven&#8216;t had pizza in months.” 

Sharon tossed the deck to Monica, since she held the high card, though Monica whined as she passed the deck to Kathy, “I hate dealing first.” 

Kathy picked up the deck and using the knowledge she learned from Rod and his games, shuffled the cards like a pro, “Seven stud, high spade in the hole splits the pot.” 

Sharon glanced over cards, then once helping herself to a potato chip told the ladies, “I hope you don’t mind, I invited a friend to join us.” 

“Whose that?”, Rachel asked, a chip snapping between her lips. 

Monica sipped her beer, then moaned, “This preppy ditz she knows from the over eaters anonymous meetings.” 

Kathy loudly cleared her throat, “And what’s wrong with being preppy?” 

Monica swayed her wide shoulders to Kathy’s direction, “They’re like, irritating, you know?” 

“I resent that”, Kathy disagreed, “I consider myself preppy.” 

Monica glanced over Kathy’s chubby body before bitterly responding, “Fat chicks aren’t preppy.” 

Rachel chuckled as she gobbled up a handful of chips, “Stop it! I open for a quarter.” 

Upon tossing in a quarter, Sharon looked over her cards, then humorously remarked, “If you two can’t get along, I’ll have to separate ya’s.” 

Rachel lifted her eyebrows, “You never finished about Michelle.” 

Sharon happily buzzed through the details concerning Michelle, and what an outstanding addition she would make to their pack. 

Of course Monica stayed true to her sardonic character, “If she’s all that, what’s she doing playing cards with us on a Saturday night?”

Monica’s cheap remark was ignored and as the next hour sailed by, various other topics were discussed. Sharon owned the table, winning four hands to every one she lost, while Rachel couldn’t catch a break and spent extra time consuming the chips with a generous amount of dip. 

“Jacks or better to open”, Rachel announced as a loud rapping was heard on the front door. 

Sharon smiled, “That must be Michelle!” Removing herself from her seat, Sharon wobbled over to the door, and sure enough, there stood Michelle. 

“Hey Partner”, Michelle cheerfully announced, an extensive smile taking up most of her pretty face. 

Sharon happily responded, “Hey, glad you could make it.” 

Handing Sharon a shopping bag, the extremely perky voiced Michelle explained, “I brought some beer, wine and chips”, then tilted her head, “Hey, you’re wearing contacts instead of glasses, good call!” 

Sharon smiled, “Thanks a lot.” 

Michelle planted her hand on her cushy looking waist, chuckling with a smile, “Did you expect me to be so big?” 

Michelle had indeed become bigger. Not anywhere near Sharon or Monica’s weight range, but heavier than Kathy or Rachel. Sharon stood in silence, unsure how to answer the question, though Michelle giggled, “It’s okay, I just thought you might be a little more surprised coz I’m heavier now than I was when we attended the meetings.” 

Sharon dangled the shopping bag near her knees, “I think you look absolutely fabulous.”

Michelle’s facial features had barely changed at all. Perhaps her face was a little rounder and her cheeks had become a tad fuller and there was a little more substance to her double chin. Though with her now blondish-brown mane worn upwards in a preppy hairstlye that accented the shape of her face, Michelle appeared brilliantly cute. 

Sharon rolled her head into the direction of her apartment, “Come on in, I’ll introduce you to everyone.” 

Michelle grinned, “Awesome!” 

Michelle’s attire consisted of faded blue overalls over a pink shirt that did in fact distinctly show off her healthy buxom breasts, big swollen belly and equally as large posterior. Michelle’s weight had significantly increased since she had left the meetings, no longer a pleasingly plump 145-pounds, she was now a well fed, highly attractive 220-pounds. 

Michelle’s spongy upper arms had double in size, much like the way her distended waist flowed over her broad child bearing hips. Michelle’s huge belly matched the size of her impressively large derriere that jetted out over her thick enormous thighs, rendering her a soft, completely round apple shaped figure. Michelle, along side of Sharon, entered the kitchen with her signature spunk, smiling vivaciously as she was introduced to Kathy and Rachel. 

Kathy stood up and grabbed a folding chair which she placed amid her and Rachel, “Sit between us, there’s too much power on the other side of the table.” 

Michelle eased her spacious duff unto her chair, then snagged a chip, “I take it Sharon has been in command of the game?” 

Lifting her eyes, Michelle then chuckled, “I’ll see if I can remedy that!” 

Sharon laughed as she emptied the shopping bag, “Bring it on!” 

After Sharon asked Michelle, “Beer or wine?”, in which Michelle chose wine, the game continued. 

“I haven’t seen ya in while, Monica. How have you been?”, Michelle asked as she shuffled the cards. 

Monica sighed, “Nothing changed, I’m still the same, but I see you’re different.” 

Sharon was about to correct Monica’s rudeness, but Michelle in her ever so perky voice wasn’t a bit offended, “Yeah, I got fat again.” 

Michelle proceeded to deal the cards, “And if you think that it sometimes gets me down, you’re right. But Monica dear, most of the time I feel exuberant.” 

Michelle leaned towards Monica, “I really want to be your friend, but if it bothers you that I’d rather celebrate my body then criticize it, then speak your mind now, life is much too short to be miserable.” 

Monica glanced over at her friends, and without a second thought asked, “So when do we order the pizza’s?” 

After a moment of laughter, that included Monica, Michelle picked up her cards, “We’re playing better get out, the bets to Kathy.” 

The game persisted for hours, only interrupted for pizza and then it resumed until sunrise. Kathy it turned out, was the big winner, Rachel and Sharon barely breaking even. 

“You don’t have to stay in every hand”, Kathy suggested to Monica who was thirty dollars in the hole. 

Monica grumbled as she polished off what was left of the pizza, “I appreciate the advice.” 

Once Rachel and Kathy left, Monica hit the sack, leaving Sharon to converse with Michelle in private. 

“You think Danny is a square guy? I mean, he’s not full of baloney?”, Sharon asked. 

Michelle brought her feet onto an empty chair and relaxed while enjoying a handful of chips, “Danny is like, a breath of fresh air. I dated a lot of guys and Danny was the only one who ever opened a door for me.” 

Sharon blinked, “You dated Danny? I’m sorry, if I had known that.....” 

Michelle interrupted Sharon with a loud laugh, “Don’t be silly!” Snatching the bowl of chips, Michelle candidly spoke as she nibbled, “I dated Danny a long time ago, nothing serious, but we shared a few special moments and had a lot of fun. If you’re curious why things didn’t prosper, I guess it was because we had less in common then I thought. But if you seek Danny as a companion or lover or just for romance, I only have two pieces of advice for you.” 

Sharon was all ears as Michelle continued, “Danny hates tattoo’s and appreciates frankness. Other than that, you have my best wishes and I haven’t a jealous bone.” 

Sharon grabbed a beer, “Ah, you don’t mind if I date your ex?” 

Michelle leaned over and easily removed the beer out of Sharon’s grip, “Hey, I’m not that petty to keep my friend from hooking up with a nice guy just coz it didn’t work out between us.” 

Michelle sipped the beer, then handed Sharon back the bottle, “Good friends never let guys come between them.” 

Sharon pulled her chair closer to Michelle, after a modest sip of beer, she grinned, “I so agree.”


----------



## Observer (Dec 8, 2006)

*EPILOGUE *

The many months that followed brought a vast number of changes for Sharon and her clique. Sharon hit it off with Danny faster then she ever expected. Following their second date, Danny would never again seek companionship at the overeaters anonymous meetings. Sharon’s weight never varied, staying within the 400-pound mark even until the day she wed Danny. 

Kathy continued to succeed in her professional and business life. Due in part to Steve’s influence, Kathy rose to prominence as the chief executive officer for an international real estate company. Kathy managed to drop the pounds as soon as she became engaged to Steve, bringing her down to nearly 150-pounds on their wedding day. 

Kathy kept the pounds away during the rookie year of their marriage, but over the time span of another year, her weight shot up to a very chubby 195-pounds. After the birth of their first child that Kathy reached the 275-pound mark and she has never since weighed less. 

Steve had no problems loving Kathy as she was, even commenting to her family, “Kathy has never looked more beautiful.” This was a load off her mind, since in Steve’s line of work, he often spent time with what &#8216;society’ would call, &#8216; attractive’ females. 

Monica continued struggling with her size and self esteem. Even with Sharon, Kathy and Michelle’s encouragement and example, she remained miserable. Monica longed for the days when she was slender and the center of attention, never realizing that being attractive starts from within a person. 

Her problem was not that she didn’t have her own unique beauty, rather it was that she wasted it with her sour attitude and lackluster wardrobe. Upon reaching 392-pounds, Monica entered the hospital again as a patient. 

Weight loss surgery put Monica back on the track she thought would bring her happiness and she eventually got down to 192-pounds. Not nearly as light as Monica wished, she still did find favor with a certain young man who seemed to find her attractive. However, this union was short lived, because as soon as Monica’s figure began to inflate, they were divorced. 

Monica was now more miserable than ever, but soon enough discovered another young man just as miserable as she was. A foreign exchange student from France, Percy Chirac, studied medicine and dabbled in exotic wine. A card-carrying pessimist, Percy would actually look for reasons to complain. 

It is said, “Misery Loves Company”, thus he was the perfect partner for her. Especially since he did find the 395-pound Monica utterly attractive. Needless to say, Monica wouldn’t believe him. 

Rachel ballooned to a well fed 219-pounds by the time her wedding day arrived. Rachel was naturally alarmed at the increase of her girth and tried and failed diet after diet, which only made her fatter. Rod thought and commented on several occasions how the extra pounds didn’t diminish her beauty at all, but made her look all the more sensual. 

Rachel couldn’t comprehend Rod’s logic. After all, didn’t she look more attractive when she was slender? Not until someone mentioned at a dinner party that she should look into becoming a plus size model did Rachel start to rethink her opinion. 

Rachel is now a fat and happy 309-pound mother of five. 

Michelle entertained the notion of returning to school and furthering her education. Though she was a licensed therapist, it wasn’t the same as being an analytical psychologist. But her restless mind had other interests as well. After her first full year of school, Michelle took a mini vacation in Italy where she studied classical art and discovered romance between the time spent nourishing her hearty appetite on a wide variety of foods. 

Michelle’s weight easily soared and by the time she finished school and began her career as a motivational speaker, her butterball figure had peaked at 350-pounds. Though Michelle was enthusiastic, intelligent and brilliantly cute, it took her a while before she met her soul mate. He was an equally as enthusiastic author who just happens to write big beautiful women romance novels.


----------



## runningman (Dec 10, 2006)

Really enjoyed this story. Well done.


----------



## Matt L. (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello Runningman, I'm delighted that you enjoyed my story. I appreciate the feed back. Thanks and best wishes, Matt


----------

